# Ladies 29+ TTC - let's chat here!



## PetiteMoi

Hello you lovely ladies out there!

I've met so many lovely girls on here but I'm starting to feel slightly old :huh: Is there anyone else around 30 who is TTC? Let's get together in our search for the :bfp:!

DH and I have only just starting TTC and now I'm soooo impatient waiting for my next ov date which is around 17 May = aaaages :hissy: But I'm soooo happy we've finally started trying!!

What about you? :coolio:


----------



## welshlass

1


----------



## DaisyBee

I just wanted to say good luck on your ttc journey! I am was 30 in Dec. and am newly pregnant. I never felt old til ttc and realizing that I was more "older" than "younger"! :hug:


----------



## mazza2003

I am 33! I lost my first pregnancy at 32 due to ectopic and feel that maybe I left it all a bit late!


----------



## tashy100

Hi, I'm nearly 38 :dohh:!! And working on my third - already have a girl (13) and boy (10) - this is my last shot!!


----------



## Mork

Hi there! I am 32 and ttc my first! Fingers x'd for us xxx


----------



## rabbit

I'm 30 ttc our first and worrying that i should have started earlier in life!

Then again, mentally i'm not 30 :rofl:so I dont think I would have been ready to try earlier x x


----------



## SmallTownUSA

It's not fair is it? I never felt old either until I started thinking about getting PG again! :saywhat: I'm 32 and TTC my second LO. DD is 7, almost 8.


----------



## Mitsuko

I'm 30 too and TTC nr 1! :) Good luck to everyone on their BFp!


----------



## XxDellixX

Hi, i just turned 30 in march and im ttc. :dust:


----------



## Shazzy

five months time ill be 30, ttc our first. there has been hiccups along the way, 2 mc and a chemical in the past 10 months or so. Just want to be a mommy now :hissy: Im now wishing i had started a little earlier. Its amazing how broody one can get!

Good luck everyone!


----------



## PetiteMoi

Hi everyone and thanks for joining :happydance:

*welshlass* - look forward to seeing you here next month!!!

*Daisy Bee * - Thank you and congrats!! Good luck for the next 9 months!

*mazza2003* - aw don't worry hun, we are not as old as we think, sooo many women get pregnant after 30!! Fingers crossed for you for a :bfp: soon!!!

*tashy100* - good luck on trying for your 3rd!! Perhaps you can give us first timers some good advice ;-) 
*Mork* - welcome and let's support each other through the journey!! How long have you been TTC for?

*rabbit* - I agree, I hope my body is as young as I feel when it comes to the ability to produce babies!! :winkwink:

*smalltownusa* - I know, I didn't used to feel old either, but then I've met so many 20 somethings in here (and even younger) and I feel like I left it really late?! Even though it's not really late compared to the average age these days.

*Mitsuko* - nice to meet you hun, we're the same age and in the same boat :dance:

*Dellii* - welcome and good luck!  Are you trying for your first baby?

Here's to hoping we all get a :bfp: this month!!!! xx


----------



## PetiteMoi

*Shazzy* - I know - it's awful to get that feeling isn't it, that you should have started earlier, but I really think we're all still relatively young when it comes to fertility and you might well have had the same problems a few years ago. Fingers crossed it all goes well and you get a :bfp: soooon!!! xx


----------



## PetiteMoi

Is anyone else waiting for their next ov date?? I'm getting so impatient and can't think of anything else xx


----------



## SmileyShazza

Hello - I'm 34 and have just stopped taking the pill and ttc our 1st :) Keeping my fingers crossed for everything to go well.

It's good to see there are quite a few of us over 30 who are ttc!


----------



## SpecialK

Hi ladies - I'm 30 as well and currently ttc #1. I am now in my first 2ww. We were supposed to wait until next cycle but I ov'd late this cycle and there's a chance we may have caught it. Only slight though.

30 is nothing! I don't feel 30, I don't look 30, I don't act 30!:rofl: I'm getting married July 4 and would never have been ready for any of this, marriage or babies, in my 20s! I'm happy where I am. I have an solid established career and professional reputation so feel I can now afford to take a few years off with babies and still have a great career to return to later.

Wow - I feel like I'm running for office. Sorry for the rant! Just wanted to say hi! :wave:


----------



## PetiteMoi

*SmileyShazza* - welcome! I agree, it's great to see so many of us, I was beginning to think I was the oldest one on here! xx

*SpecialK* - haha no worries, ranting is quite allowed in here ;-) I do agree with you, I do think our age is a good age for your first baby and most of my friends here in England don't have kids yet and are the same age (however...I'm Swedish and all my friends there have kids now!) xx


----------



## alli_d

I am 33 and feel so old! We are are TTC #1. I am trying not to worry, even though it's been 6 months, because I have had some thyroid issues, but my younger sister got pregnant right away. PMA! We can do it. 

:dust:


----------



## keepingfaith

Hi Ladies,

I am turning 29 this year and have been trying for almost 2 years. After 2 miscarriages last year I'm starting to wonder if this is ever going to happen!! 

Hope this is the month for us ladies!!!


----------



## La_La79

Hi girls, 
I'm 30 this year too, in october, and TTC #1. 

I think it is a great time to start trying to conceive. There is some awakening that occurs at 29 that really opens your mind up to the world and how it works, which = great parenting. We are doing our bit to produce children who will be well equipped for their own lifes journey.

Bring on the :baby::baby:


----------



## Cleo

Hey Girls -- just wanted to say good luck and fx'd for everyone! I'm 31 and JUST got a BFP, so don't feel quite ready to leave the TTC forums. This is our first, and we got lucky on Cycle 7. I don't ever feel like I wish I had started trying earlier, because then I would have missed out on all the amazing adventures and experiences I had in my 20s. I agree wholeheartedly with Special K! 30 is nothing!


----------



## sparklyboo

:hi: everyone. I turned 30 last December and me and dh always said we would wait until my 30th before we started ttc #1. We feel much more secure financially than a couple of years ago and are definately ready. Couldnt have imagined being a mum in my 20's. Alot of my friends were. Im the last one to start ttc in our crowd. But non of them had careers and are starting to worry about what they can do when their children go back to school. Im lucky that my job is secure and I have the option to just take maternity leave or take up to a 5 year career break. So I will always be able to go back to my job.

Good luck everyone in ttc and fingers crossed our wait for :bfp: wont be long

:hug:


----------



## beth_st

Hi everyone
I'm new here, first month ttc our first - I'm 33 so glad to find some other people my sort of age! It is so easy to feel too old to be doing this but we didn't get married until I had just turned 32 and we wanted a little bit of time to adjust to being married beforehand. Just taking it one day at a time - if it happens, it happens.


----------



## loulou1979

Hi! I turned 30 in March. Just come off the pill and started ttc last week. DH and I have been together 10 years in June and married for 5, so now that we're more secure financially and have had a good chunk of time just the two of us, we're about as ready as we'll ever be! Not many of my friends have little ones, but I do sometimes think I was leaving it a bit late! Good luck to you all, here's hoping we see lots of :bfn: before the end of the year! xxx


----------



## loulou1979

Dear me! That should have said :bfp:!!!! Sorry!!!!


----------



## WhosThatGirl

I am 28 and TTC #4. My other kids are 10,8, and 5. I'll be testing starting Sunday (9dpo) I'm really hopeful this is my month!


----------



## cath

I'm 31 (32 next week) and we're TTC no 1. I'm glad that I left it until now as it gave me chance to go to uni, get a great career & emigrate to a place we've always wanted to live. However, although we're only on our 3rd cycle, I'm starting to worry a little that we're going to have trouble conceiving and so in a way, wish we'd started earlier


----------



## welshlass

1


----------



## carrieanne

hey guys your all babies compared to me:rofl: im 41 and ttc no 5 my youngest is only 18 months so you guys have loads of time im due to ov over this weekend but im not opking ive had 2 mc in 4 months:cry: and ive have tested with every test stick pos and it didnt help me stay preggers:dohh: so im doin nada this month well apart from keeping my fx and i didnt have my first till i was 28 so heres to some :bfp::happydance::happydance::hug:


----------



## leelee

Hi all,

I am 32 and TTC number 1. This is my 3rd cycle but have been taking folic acid since Dec 2008 so in a way it feels like 6 months since we made the decision and nothing has happened yet. 

I am 5 DPO today so am hoping that this might be my month!


----------



## Tea&Biscuits

Hi Ladies,

I turned 36 in March and we've been ttc for the last seven months. I'm supposed to ov around this weekend so I'll start ov testing with my trusty sticks tomorrow. We're trying something different this month (preseed gel and instead cups), so will let you know if it helps at all. 
[-o&lt;


----------



## littlemoratti

I am 29 but am closer to 30. I am glad we didn't leave it any later. Only on 2 cycle after bcp. Here's to no :witch: for everyone!!!

Lots of :dust:


----------



## honeybuns72

Hi girls......I've just turned 37 and feel really old compared to most in here :blush:
I've got three children already but would really love another one.......am currently 12 dpo and resisting the urge to test as i am sick of seeing :bfn:
This is cycle 15 for me u see and i can honestly say that getting prego is definately no easy task for me......never has been but am soooo lucky that i managed to get there three times :happydance:

Good luck to you all........:hugs:

xxxx


----------



## lalabella

Hi there,
I'm 30 , feeling much older, and ttc number 2. We have one son and have had four losses, 2 due to ectopic, one partial molar and one spontaneous mc. :cry: I only have one tube now so its harder now than it ever was.
Our son is five and we would love to have more. It's great to see other women of my age ttc and feeling as old as me, so many of my friends have children soon to start secondary school.
Good luck to all and lots of:dust: to all. Praying we all get our :bfp: soon.
:hug:


----------



## AS1

I'm almost 32 and have had 2 mmc in the last 18 months! I ovulate 15th May and this is out first cycle ttc after the last mc.....i really hope it happens as my sister is pregnant and it would be nice to have company!! My other two :bfp: came after the first cycles, just hope it happens this month and sticks!!!

Nice to hear there are lots of others around same age ttc hope you all get your :bfp:soon :hug:


----------



## PetiteMoi

Big welcome to everyone!! :hugs: 

It's so nice to see so many lovely ladies here around or over 30 and all ttc.

*We're not old are we!!!!*

We're not as young as some people here but we're certainly not old to be trying for a baby. I think we just need to tell ourselves that - negative thoughts are no good. Positive thinking girls :happydance: It will be our turn very soon!!! :baby:

How is everyone doing today? I've got about 8 days till next ov (supposedly) and am getting sooo impatient now. We're trying to :sex: every other to every third day as I've heard that's the best thing to do - what is everyone else doing?

Spreading some :bfp:-:dust: to you all!

:hug:


----------



## PetiteMoi

AS1 - so sorry to hear about your mc's! Thirdy time lucky for you, fingers x'd! We ov around the same time, exciting! Do you use ov tests or do you just try to do it regularly?? xx


----------



## loulou1979

Hello ladies. Hope everyone is well today? Well, I've got another 13 days before :witch: is due, not sure I'm going to be able to resist the temptation to POAS, but will try my best! 
PetiteMoi, we've been :sex: every other day during OV, and then just as and when the urge takes hold the rest of the time! It is very early days for us, so we're trying not to think about it too much, but I suppose like everyone else on here will be gutted if we get a :bfn: later this month.
Have a good weekend everyone. Lots of :dust: to you all! xxx


----------



## berrukins

Hello! I'll be 30 later part of this year, and DH & I have been trying since the start of this year. Well so far no luck, so we're hoping we're blessed with a sticky bean :baby: really soon! I'm due to ovulate in about a week's time, I hope! My last cycle was incredibly long (43 days), so either I didn't ovulate at all or I had a really late ovulation (despite a +ve OPK on CD16 last cycle). I'm trying to stay as zen as I can, so that stress doesn't deprive me of an egg! DH and I are planning our :sex:'ing mid of next week till as long as it takes (or rather, should I say, as long as we both can take it, hahaa .. it's exhausting! No longer teenagers!)


----------



## lissaloo

hi hun is this the way to old foggies ttc ward lol !! 

im coming up 38 so im with the oldies x


----------



## AS1

PetiteMoi said:


> AS1 - so sorry to hear about your mc's! Thirdy time lucky for you, fingers x'd! We ov around the same time, exciting! Do you use ov tests or do you just try to do it regularly?? xx

Hey PetitMoi 

I used ovul tests quite a bit in the past - I charted my cycle for a long time so got to know it v well! Thank god it seems to be back to normal after the last mc - the ovul tests have always been really accurate for me so I would defo recommend if you not using them and aren't certain of your dates.....

Yeah our dates are similar let me know how you go heres hoping we both get our :bfp: 
:hug::hug:


----------



## PetiteMoi

*loulou1979* - I so won't be able to wait to poas before :witch: is due either! Sounds like a good plan to do it every other day during ov and as and when otherwise!

*berrukins*- you're absolutely right, stress won't do our eggs no good, I will try to relax too but all I can think of at the moment is babies!!! 

*lissaloo* - we're not old just very mature and ready to become lovely parents ;-)

*AS1* - thanks for the advice, I've bought some ov tests so might start testing next week to make sure we catch ov ok!! Fingers crossed for all of us xx


----------



## PetiteMoi

how's everyone doing? Just popping in with my :bfp: wand spreading some :dust: over you all xx


----------



## Dixieloo

Hi Ladies
I'm 32 at the moment and will be 33 in just over 3 weeks, :witch: is due just before my birthday so fx'd I will get my :bfp: before I get to 33.
I have a daughter from my first marriage who is almost 10 and have been trying to conceive baby no 2 with husband no 2 for 2 years and so far not much luck, had a mc in Feb this year, trying to stay optimistic though and not get too obsessive but to be honest failing miserably most of the time :rofl:

Good luck and lots of :dust: to everyone x


----------



## PetiteMoi

Hi Dixieloo - sorry to hear about your mc but at least you know you and your husband no 2 can actually 'produce' kids = great news!!! Your turn is just around the corner hun, fingers x'd for you xx


----------



## Dixieloo

Thanks PetiteMoi - and your right it is good to know that we can do it and its just a matter of time until we get a sticky bean, with a bit of luck this will be a lucky thread and we'll all go from feeling like old ttc'ers to old pregnant ladies in the next few months :happydance:
Lots of :dust: to all xx


----------



## aneageraussie

ladies.. can i join.. i turned 29 last week and TTC #1 for 3 months.. currently 8 DPO, but hav a feeling im out this month...

i also hv a feeling we left it for too late.. DH is 34... 

i think this is perfect group for me :)


----------



## loulou1979

PetiteMoi said:


> how's everyone doing? Just popping in with my :bfp: wand spreading some :dust: over you all xx

WOW! Congratulations!! :happydance: Hoping some of your luck rubs off on us all! Keep us updated with how you're doing! xxx


----------



## mikababy

Hullo. I'm 30 and DH is 37 (although he doesn't look it, but don't think that counts!).

We're on our first cycle of TTC baby Rickwood #1. I know what you mean about feeling old on here. For ages I thought everyone on B&B was in their early twenties or late teens even, especially in the WTT section!

Good luck for your BFP!!

x


----------



## lissaloo

hi ladies how are we all ??


----------



## Dixieloo

Hi Lissalloo - I'm great, think its mainly because the sun is shining....always puts me in a good mood :happydance: 
Just been to buy a thermometer to do my temps this month, have been using opk sticks but as I have decided to break my obsessive poas habit thought I would give all sticks a miss this month and try something different, all seems a bit confusing so far but I'm sure I'll get the hang of it soon enough.
How is everyone else?? xx


----------



## PetiteMoi

*aneageraussie* - welcome  We're starting to turn into a really nice group of lovely ladies in here!

*mikababy * - welcome to the thread! You're only as old as you feel, especially men, they can reproduce till they're grey and old ;-)

*loulou* - oh no sorry to be so confusing with my wand, I'm not pg (I WISH :dohh:), just wanted to spread some lucky dust anyway! how are you hun? x

*lissaloo* - I'm good thanks, still waiting for my next ov date tho, 17 May!! How are u?? x

*Dixieloo* - good plan with the temp things. I'm planning to do one thing a bit different each month so that I have something to look forward to if I get :bfn:'s. So this month we're bd'ing every other day (and I might ov test too if I get too impatient haha) and next month I will def be ov testing, the following month I might do temp tests, etc. How does that sound for a plan? How long have you been ttc for? x x


----------



## lissaloo

i waitong for oh to come home early night i think just incase you never know !!


----------



## PetiteMoi

I've got stomach cramps, unusual ones - have had them in the past when I had a bug but never otherwise. Also hurts a bit in my lower back, left side. There's no chance whatsoever I can be pg, is there?? We bd'd 3, 6 and 10 May and :witch: stopped on 3 May. So that would mean an unusually early ov and unusually early symptoms right?? Which means I probably have a stomact bug, ahhhh!! It's my worst phobia xx


----------



## Worrisome

Hi Ladies

Can I join you please.

Im 34 with 2 lovely boys, the first took 5 years via Clomid, 2nd first month and now ttc the third.


:dust: to everyone


----------



## PetiteMoi

*Worrisome* - welcome! Wow that's great how you got pregnant the first month with your second son, bodes well :) xx


----------



## lissaloo

hello !!


----------



## loulou1979

*loulou* - oh no sorry to be so confusing with my wand, I'm not pg (I WISH :dohh:), just wanted to spread some lucky dust anyway! how are you hun? x

Opps!!! I must be having a very blonde day today! I got very excited for you!!! Oh well, here's some more :dust: for you too then!! I'm fine thanks, been having lots more 'twinges' today, I don't know if it could be something else though as I've got a long way to go before :witch: arrives. Very confused but keeping positive!! Hope everyone else is having a good day? xx


----------



## MrsR32

Hi girlies

Can I join you all? I'm 32 (33 in July) and TTC number 1. DH is only 29 so you'd think I'd be ok but he's got a slightly low SC so it'll probably take us quite a while to get lucky. 

I've been temping and OPK'ing and found I've got quite a regular cycle so have decided this month not to do any testing of any kind and just enjoy BD'ing every couple of days rather than make it regimented.

Fingers crossed for everyone, baby dust to all!

x


----------



## R8ch

Hello all :wohoo:

I will be 30 in November this year and although I feel older, I don't think my 20's would have been a good time - I spent most of it studying! We're TTC our first while all around us family & friends are getting pregnant and having babies! I came off contraception at Christmas and after a few months of guess work I decided I needed to have more control and started temping and using OPK last month. Oh the irony - spend the first half of my adult life preventing pregnancy and the other have trying to get pregnant. I suppose it won't help that my mum hit menopause in her late 30's - gulp!!

Oh well here we are ladies - lots of pma and plenty of :bfp: this year!
Rx


----------



## PetiteMoi

*Mrs R* - welcome :howdy: I think it's a good idea to bd every other day and not worry too much about ov. I'm not sure yet whether I'll ov test this first month or not - we're trying to bd every other day at the mo. How did u find out about your oh sc? Good luck this month! xx

*loulou* - no worries hun! :kiss: when's your af due?? xx


----------



## loulou1979

22nd! So long away...! xx


----------



## PetiteMoi

*R8ch* - welcome :hi: I think I've seen you before in another thread, perhaps the Newbies thread? I know what you mean, so many times we've been worried about getting pregnant and here we are worried about NOT getting pregnant. Ah well we've got a few years still to try but hopefully we will all get a :bfp: soon!!! xx


----------



## PetiteMoi

*loulou* - oh dear, that is a long way away!! when will you start testing?? x


----------



## bw9522

i am 30 in oct OH is 28, we are trying for no1. all my friends have babies i used to love being the one with no kids but now looking at my friends one has a 6 month old son and another is expecting her 2nd in july i wish i were them


----------



## Dixieloo

PetiteMoi - I've been trying for 23 months so about time I tried a fresh approach, I like your idea of trying something different every month but as we are all going to get our :bfp: this cycle we wont really need to worry (I am practising my Positive Mental Attitude :rofl: )

Lissaloo - from looking at your cycle, you're ov'ing in 2 days so the more early nights you and your oh can have the better :blush:

MrsR32 - I like the sound of having a relaxed month but after 23 months I dont think I can do it so instead I am just trying to be as positive as possible and hope that helps


----------



## R8ch

Hey
Thanks for the welcome. Yes I've been on a couple of newbies threads! Fingers crossed for everyone this month. The not knowing is hard I think - TTC#1 - I really don't know if I CAN get pregnant :( Argh where's my pma, lol
Rx


----------



## loulou1979

PetiteMoi - I really am going to try to be a good girl and not test until the 22nd, I have to admit I haven't got much faith in making it that far! 

Dixieloo - 23 months! :hug: I do like your positive attitude! I take it you've done the rounds with the OPKs etc??

R8ch - Your post is so true. I was petrified of getting pregnant in my twenty's but now I'm reading up on every tip out there on conceiving! 

Good luck all! xxx


----------



## Dixieloo

loulou1979 thanks for the :hug: for the first year we didnt really worry about it too much then after that every month seemed to get worse so bought some opk's and got a :bfp: that month unfortunately had a mc at 6 wks but at least we know that :spermy: are swimming in the right direction which is one less thing to worry about, anyway I figure that all the stress, worry and upset hasnt got the stork knocking on the door so from now on its PMA all the way :happydance:


----------



## WhosThatGirl

How is everybody doing today? I am 10 dpo today. Had what I thought was a super faint line on an IC but a bfn on an frer this AM. I know I'm still early to test but I'm just feeling down about it all now. Not so much because of the tests, but more because of my cervix. Last month with my chemical my cervix stayed high after ovulation and never moved down. This cycle it has been high since ovulation and this AM at 10dpo it was moved down, mid height and soft and slightly open. AF is due in 4-5 days. I hope its not preparing for her ;(

I checked again this afternoon and it had moved back up and was firm again but I had spotting when I checked it pink and brown blood. I don't think its implantation though I guess its possible but I had what I THOUGHT was implantation a few days ago.

TTC can be so frustrating!! I put so much thought into everything. I wish I was one of hte ladies who can just put it out of their mind and not test unless AF is late. But I am totally not!

I'm just having a "blah" day I guess. I have light cramps now.. with my luck af is showing her ugly face early.


----------



## PetiteMoi

*bw9522* - I know what u mean, I'm getting really jealous at my friends with babies now. One of my friends had a baby girl last week and as I really want a girl that made me extra jealous!!

*Dixieloo* - I like your positive thinking, that's great!! I'm sure that helps a lot too. You defininitely deserve to get pg this month hun, I keep my fingers crossed for u!!

*R8ch* - I so know what u mean, I'm sooo scared of not being able to get pregnant at all. It makes it even harder to relax and not stress about it....

*loulou* - I wish I was as patient as you haha, I will probably start testing just after ov!!! I'm so impatient.

*WhosThatGirl* - aw hun, sounds so stressful not knowing and getting strange signals. Have you bled at implementation with your previous kids? As far as I've heard you can bleed/spot for a few days around that so it might still be that? Also, a line is a line on a test! It wouldn't come up at all unless you're pg!! Fingers crossed xxx


----------



## aneageraussie

hey ladies.... how r u all
well im 9 DPO today and since 3 DPO my AF like cramps continues... today they r bad and my mood swings are horrible.. dunno y i took it on DH.. ith no fault of his.. funny thing is i knw im being unreasonable still.. other then that i had a bit of creamy CM (sorry TMI) , not much but unusual for me after O as im super dry

its too early to POAS.. so basically i have to wait.. which is so frustating..

PS: Also having headche for past 2 days..


----------



## Worrisome

PetiteMoi said:


> *Worrisome* - welcome! Wow that's great how you got pregnant the first month with your second son, bodes well :) xx


Hi PetiteMoi

Thanks it was a lovely suprise. We thought it would take years. I just hope I am as lucky this time. As usual when trying I am getting all the symptons but should only be 4dpo:dohh: think its my body messing with my head.

Hi everyone :dust:


----------



## jam-on-toast

Hi can I join you all????

New to the site and ttc 2.....

Also looking for a buddy and hoefully I'll get round to starting a diary to track everything in.


----------



## ponymomma

Hey ladies, This is my first time posting here. Have been checking the site for a few days. DH and I are trying for #2. My 31 B'day is this Friday and I'm testing then as well. Don't want to get my hopes up, but what a great present that would be!! Anyone else testing the 15th?


----------



## tryingfor#2

Hi I've just turned 29 in April and my dd was 6 on Sunday. I wasn't feeling old until today when we realised our 6th try had failed after a suspected v early mc last month (even more convinced now). 

I didn't even try for my 1st it just sorta happened so this whole experience is new to me.


----------



## Worrisome

Hi Tryingfor#2

Im sorry about the mmc hun. It's a good sing thought that you got caught quickly with your first.

:dust: to you

Ponymomma, would be a lovely suprise. Fingers crossed and :dust:

Hi jam on Toast :dust: to you also.


----------



## ponymomma

Thank you Worrisome!! We need all the dust we can get. What kind of symptoms r u having? It's so hard not to read too much into every little thing. Are those veins on my bbs real, or have I just been staring at them too long? Weird one, my mouth has been watering like crazy, WTH! Good luck to you.


----------



## PetiteMoi

welcome everyone!!

I've had strange feelings in my tummy since yesterday...had cramps then and now it's sort of rumbling a bit. It would be very strange to have pregnancy symptoms now wouldn't it - :witch: left on 3 May. What do you girls think?? xx


----------



## Worrisome

Hi PetiteMoi

Could you be ov earlier maybe. When do you normal ov?

Hi Ponymomma

Well where do I begin. Its a strange on this will try and explain as quickly as a I can.

I was on bcp and some tablets for a trapped nerve, which didnt work with the bcp so we did withdrawal method as not trying then. I was having 2 periods a month. One I think pill period the other maybe normal period (half way through cycle). Stopped tablets and got a very slight withdrawal bleed for about 2-3 days but hardly anything and brown (tmi). Researched into and found to take this as cd1 (even though not full flow). I should be ov today according to all the sites I have looked at. However on Sat I got very bad backache and af pains (thought I was going to come on) so assumed it was ov pains (had stringies also). We have bd every other day and used pre seed.
Now I have sore gums (very), light headed, sickness to the point of nearly throwing up, constant headaches, af pains deep down and sorry cervix feels tender.

I know your body can play cruel tricks and could be bcp side effects but cant get this mid bleed out of my head as really wasnt a bleed at all and would make me 2 days late if I went of last proper af.

Sorry to have waffled on, needed to get it out.


----------



## bw9522

ponymomma said:


> Hey ladies, This is my first time posting here. Have been checking the site for a few days. DH and I are trying for #2. My 31 B'day is this Friday and I'm testing then as well. Don't want to get my hopes up, but what a great present that would be!! Anyone else testing the 15th?

FX for your :bfp: would be a great bday pressie, i worked out that if i get mine this cycle then the bubs will be due on or around OH birthday


----------



## ponymomma

Worrisome,
Hope all goes well for you this month. Believe me I understand about going crazy. I think I should just lock myself in a closet until Friday. And most of my non-TTC friends have no idea about any of this stuff, nor do they care to listen to the endless streams of maybe symptoms. I just wish there was a clear difference between getting AF and being Preggo. For you, I know BCP can mess with cycles a bit, but they say that as soon as you stop taking them the hormones are out of your system. So enjoy all the BD'ing (stringy, stretchy CM is a great sign of ov!!!) and here's to getting good news!!!


----------



## PetiteMoi

worrisome - your symptoms sound so real. I really hope you will get a :bfp: this month! When is your next period due, when will u be testing??

We managed to bd last night - I forced dh even though he's got a bad cold and just wanted to sleep!! I hope I'm not ruining our sex life forever by sticking to this 'every other day' regime! I just sooo want a baby now...I know you're not supposed to stress about it and just have sex as normal but if we did that we'd only do it once a week and that's not enough when trying to make babies!!!


----------



## Worrisome

PetiteMoi said:


> worrisome - your symptoms sound so real. I really hope you will get a :bfp: this month! When is your next period due, when will u be testing??
> 
> We managed to bd last night - I forced dh even though he's got a bad cold and just wanted to sleep!! I hope I'm not ruining our sex life forever by sticking to this 'every other day' regime! I just sooo want a baby now...I know you're not supposed to stress about it and just have sex as normal but if we did that we'd only do it once a week and that's not enough when trying to make babies!!!



Hi Petitemoi

With Archie we bd every other night and got caught first month. So you keep pinning him down:rofl:

The way I see it is. Its gonna consume you anyway no matter how hard we try not to obsess so may as well be lovely positive thoughts and a bit of PMA :happydance:

Hi Ponymomma

Ooh I do hope so. I know who created this 2ww argghhh.:dohh:

Well I temped again this morning, was quite high 37.1 not sure if thats a sign or not. Had a pain before though in left side so now wondering if charts are right and could be ov pain instead but (TMI ALERT) cm not stringy now more white creamy scanty (sorry dont know how else to explain in) watery cottage cheese:sick:

Ive still no boob ache though so thats not a good sign cant remember if I had this with the others.

FXX to everyone.

Sorry petite I dont know when to test not yet as would only be dpo5 or if off the other period I would be 2 days late.

:dust:


----------



## PetiteMoi

*Worrisome* - good plan with the PMA and just keeping at doing it! If it doesn't stick this month or next we might try a different strategy...like ov tests and bd'ing around then. I wish I was as patient as you, I'd have tested several times already, especially as you might be 2 days late :D


----------



## Worrisome

PetiteMoi said:


> *Worrisome* - good plan with the PMA and just keeping at doing it! If it doesn't stick this month or next we might try a different strategy...like ov tests and bd'ing around then. I wish I was as patient as you, I'd have tested several times already, especially as you might be 2 days late :D


Thats only because hubby wouldnt let me get a test and little ones have chickenpox so not been able to go and get one myself:rofl:

(My name is worrisome and I'm a poas)

I think you are doing the right thing by just doing it as natural as poss (hope that makes sense) Im not sure on ov sticks, I read a book once by Dr R Winston and he said there not great as lots ov during periods or earlier or later in cycle. As you start testing on cd 10 some miss it.

Its so nice to talk to people who are obsessed as me.

Love your piccie in your avatar. How long have you been married? hoping it doesnt say somewhere and I look dim.

How are you doing Ponymomma

Hi everyone :dust:


----------



## PetiteMoi

worrisome - haha nice to hear I'm not the only poas-aholic then :D Wow I didn't know you could ov during your period!! I've had strange stomach cramps and feel slightly sick and am on CD17, so there's a possibility that I could be pg then! Have bd'd 4 times since period stopped. I'm so impatient, looking for symptoms already! Aw thanks hun about the pic, we got married in South London (Denbies Vineyard) in August last year, it was such a lovely day, rainy but beautiful  Hope you can get your dh to get you a stick soon!! xx


----------



## Worrisome

PetiteMoi said:


> worrisome - haha nice to hear I'm not the only poas-aholic then :D Wow I didn't know you could ov during your period!! I've had strange stomach cramps and feel slightly sick and am on CD17, so there's a possibility that I could be pg then! Have bd'd 4 times since period stopped. I'm so impatient, looking for symptoms already! Aw thanks hun about the pic, we got married in South London (Denbies Vineyard) in August last year, it was such a lovely day, rainy but beautiful  Hope you can get your dh to get you a stick soon!! xx

Its like something out of a wedding magazine. Lovely
You can get pregnant when you are on a period, it is rare though but some people can ov very early in a cycle. I will try and dig the book out and quote something. Cant remember where Ive put it. It must be about 10 years old but I think it has been revised a lot. Blumming good though. I think its called trying to get pregnant by Dr Robert Winston (anything by him is good)

All your symtons sound positive hun. We may test together you never know fxxxxx and lots of :dust:

Ive got that funny taste in my mouth. Again I think it may be bcp hormones though. grrrrrrr:hissy:


----------



## ponymomma

Don't know if I'll make it to Friday. Really cranky right now, but I'm also ridiculously tired. Snapping at everything. Maybe the dreaded witch is on her way. Uggh, I can't stand this waiting nonsense. What I need is some cheap wine and the backseat of some old car. Isn't that how everyone got pregnant in school? Worrisome- are you testing soon?? I hope you have good news to share!!!!


----------



## Worrisome

Morning Ladies

Ah Ponymomma, not over until the fat :witch: sings. Come on PMA, PMA, PMA LA DE LA DE (thants my pma song lol)

Well all my symptons seem to have diminished and I drank some wine last night and wasnt sick, which if I was preggers you always here people saying they couldnt drink.

I do feel hot though and temp was still up. But think I may be getting sick:dohh:

How is everyone else doing? Petite any more cramping hun?

speak soon anyway


----------



## loulou1979

Morning Ladies,

Hope everyone is doing well today??? I'm nearing the end of the 1ww and about to enter the 2nd, and am getting very impatient! I think I would have been a very lucky lady to get pg on the first try, but its the not knowing that's driving me mad! I was feeling really sickly last night and after the odd cramps and backache I've been having its so hard not to think something is going on! Roll on the 22nd so I can test and know one way or another!! 

PetiteMoi - how are you feeling today??

xxx


----------



## ponymomma

Good morning all. So not quite as out of sorts as last night. Thinking maybe I can make it a whole 24 hours w/o going wacky. Right there w/ you Worrisome. BBS were pretty sore last week or so, now not too bad. Still have weird pain where cramps normally are though. As far as drinking goes, w/ my first I didn't know until I was pretty far along (maybe 8-9 weeks) and drank like a fish w/o any problem. Thankfully he turned out perfect (even if his mom was a bit of a lush!!). 

LouLou, I wish there was some way to keep from obsessing over the wait while your waiting. Good luck to you, and keep us informed if you figure out how to stay sane!!

Petite, How many dpo are you? Any symptoms yet?


----------



## Worrisome

Loulou1979, ooh sounds like good signs, I HATE THE 2WW :rofl:

Ponymomma, I really cant remember having sore boobies with my others until after I found out, Im pretty sure, bit hazy my memory though as I get older and 2 babies = mushy brains :rofl:

We should have a list of what cd where on and which cycle.

I will start one if anyone wants to do

Worrisome cd16 /dpo 6 /cycle ttc 1 this is all complet guesswork as dont know what periods will be like


----------



## ponymomma

My cycles are a little odd, but thinking 35 days or so. That makes me 15-16 dpo/ cd 36. Got last AF 4/8/09. Wow, now that I've written it down, I could test today, right? I'm late!!?? Maybe I'm too nervous, someone else should test for me, hehe!! Going for a run ladies then off to another day of being mommy and working. Good luck to all!!! Picking up that test on my way home this evening.


----------



## Worrisome

Wow Ponymomma. How have you not tested yet. Test, Test.

fxxxxxx

Have a good day


----------



## PetiteMoi

Hi there ladies!

Ponymama - I agree with worrisome, test :D We're curious haha! I'm on CD18 but not sure when I will ov - probably hasn't happened yet, I'm just being over-excited after having had unprotected bd'ing a few times!! Should ov around 17 May but it can be irregular sometimes so not sure.., xx

Worrisome - hi hun, I'm sure not feeling sick when drinking is nothing to worry about, your symptoms sound real to me. Feeling ill is a pg symptom too remember! Aw thanks, we had a lovely day despite the rain -it poured down on the day hubby proposed as well so it was sort of part of the theme! xx

Loulou - I'm good today thanks, no symptoms really so it's probably nothing, it's way too early anyway...aw hun I know how impatient you must be entering the 2 week, I'm impatient already and my ov shouldn't be until 17 May!! Fingers crossed for you babes! xx

Good idea with the list worrisome!

*Worrisome* cd16 /dpo 6 /cycle ttc 1 this is all complet guesswork as dont know what periods will be like
*Ponymomma* 15-16 dpo/ cd 36. Got last AF 4/8/09
*PetiteMoi* CD18, should ov around 17 May

Hope you're all positive today and singing worrisome's PMA song!


----------



## PetiteMoi

*Worrisome *cd16 /dpo 6 /cycle ttc 1
*Ponymomma* 15-16 dpo/ cd 36. Got last AF 4/8/09
*PetiteMoi* CD18, should ov around 17 May, ttc #1


----------



## Worrisome

Hi Petite

I may be like you. I used to have 32 day cycle before bcp. But it was only when I realised that I could be ov earlier or later that I think I got caught with first. Dont really think the Clomid had anything to do with it. As I was ov myself.

I am only assuming by body signs and cm that I ov earlier on about cd 10. Who knows I may not have even ov yet. I know I am ov because last month even though on the bcp because of that other tablet stopping it working. For the first time in a long time I cant the sharp pain in one side. I always used to get that.

Can I ask a gruesome question. What should cm be like after OV has taken place?
sorry (tmi alert) mine is very wet and creamy. Could be my imagination but boobies look bigger. Does this happen when you come off bcp. I know they get bigger when on it.

right Im waffling now :rofl:


----------



## SmileyShazza

Hello everyone &#8211; hope you are all ok.

I think I may have been showing some signs ovulating (pains/egg white etc) so have been making sure that DH and I get lots of practice in with the BDing! Going to concentrate on this week and next just in case and then keep everything crossed. Am not expecting anything as it&#8217;s only our first month of ttc but am sure hubby is happy with all action he is getting :lol:

PS - Is there anywhere on here that explains all these abbreviations? I'm confused with what some of them mean!


----------



## PetiteMoi

*worrisome* - I'm not sure but I think I've heard that if your pg your cm gets wet and creamy!! Don't quote me on that tho :D Otherwise cm after ov isn't supposed to be anything different I don't think. I think that if my ov is irregular, it should be late rather than early since :witch: is usually never early, just late...is that a correct assumption?! xx

*smileyshazza* - oh you're a sensible girl not expecting too much the first month - I will be extremely and utterly disappointed if it doesn't stick! Bad I know. It just feels like I've been waiting to ttc for aaages and now we've finally started I just want a baby!!! Someone sent a link in a thread with a list of abbrevations but I can't find it now! Perhaps someone else has got it?? xx


----------



## Worrisome

Ooh could be a good sign, not sure though what normal is though with being on bcp.

HI smileyShazza, like petite says you sound very sensible. Im just daft sometimes, I have myself pushing a pram and choosing names when I spot a sympton.


----------



## PetiteMoi

What's bcp, worrisome? Sorry not quite with it today xx


----------



## Worrisome

Hi petite

Its ok birth control Pill lol


----------



## PetiteMoi

AH!! Ok :D Thanks worrisome xx Not sure about what cm is supposed to be like, or if it's supposed to be different? Anyway let's hope it's a pg symptom!! :happydance:


----------



## Worrisome

PMA PMA PMA

:rofl: lets hope so. Got af pains again though, god knows whats happening in there.


----------



## PetiteMoi

All good symptoms, pain is gooood hahaha :D Sorry for my sieve brain but when are u testing again? (sitting at work so can't read these pages properly in my tiny little window hehe) xx


----------



## Worrisome

Lol about 12 days yet, eeeek gonna go mental.

I'm just going to put it down to hormones from the pill.

watch this I wont have even ov yet:dohh:

Next month going to have to get some ov sticks. I have an old persona must be about 10 years old, ironic I used to use it for contraception :rofl:
I was just looking at sticks but they cost a fortune, would be cheaper with Internet cheapy sticks. I dont know that industry makes a fortune out of us eh.

I have done absolutely nothing today apart from a few loads of washing and tidying up.

af is coming Im sure, It really feels like it :hissy:


----------



## PetiteMoi

Oh nooooo :witch: keep away :grr: You're not welcome anymore!!!!


----------



## Worrisome

ooh love the smilie.

Go away :witch:


----------



## PetiteMoi

I suddenly feel so old :sad1: Have just seen so many young girls in threads in here hoping to get pregnant soon and I feel like I should have started earlier! I know, I'm sorry I should be spreading PMA in here but it makes me jealous to see all these young girls with so many years ahead of them, silly isn't it!!! :blush:


----------



## Worrisome

Ah Petite

Your as old as the man you feel :rofl:

Your not old hun. I only started having babies at 30. I origionally got pregnant when I was a lot younger and mc but now looking back I wasnt ready any way. And if I had things with my life would have been a lot different.
Things happen for a reason. I am a strong believer in fate and think really its beyond our control in some aspects and that you will have a baby when the time is right for you. 

Things happened in my life and I used to think poo happens to me a lot for example

I have been struck by lighting
Stung by a Jellyfish
Lost a baby
Took 5 years to concieve
Have an Autistic son
Have another son with a heart condition 

and well many other things. But recently I have started to change the way I think, hence the annoying pma. But I thought yeah struck by lightening but how lucky am I to survive, Autistic son but love him just as he is, wouldnt change him.
Son with heart problem was told at 20 weeks he wouldnt survive, yet he is now 3 and you wouldnt know anything wrong with him.

So you see things happen for a reason and you will be a fab mummy.

god prob embarassed myself no end telling you all this:blush:


----------



## PetiteMoi

*worrisome* - thank you so much for telling me this!! What a strong person you are and I can't believe you've been through all those things. I can see where you get your new outlook on life from - if you've been struck by lightning and survived, you can get through everything!! I am also a firm believer in faith but haven't even thought of applying that view on babies... I guess sometimes you can blind yourself if you want something too much...

Your two kids seem lovely and you seem a perfect mum. I feel a bit bad now complaining of things when there's a strong, lovely person like you having gone through so many difficult things and still being positive! I'm a worrier though and have always been so I guess it's only natural for me to worry about this as well :dohh:

Thanks for giving me something to think about. I don't think I've been ready until now either and I guess I will try to believe that I will get a baby when I'm ready for it.

keeping my fingers crossed for your next :bfp: hun!!!!

:hug: :hug: :hug:


----------



## CatesMom

I had my first baby last year, when I was 41. Breastfed for over a year. Now I'm 42 and we are trying for baby #2. It's taking longer than I would like, but I'm confident it will happen soon.


----------



## loulou1979

Evening all!

Worrisome - wow, I can't believe you have been through so much. You're an inspiration to us all with your positive outlook! And I certainly believe you're as young as the man you feel - my DH is a young 'un, 28!! 

Bought myself a pack of First Response tonight. Shall we take bets on me testing early?!?!? I told one of my best buddies today that DH and I are ttc, she nearly fell off her chair!! She's really happy for us, but said she feels the pressure's on for her to get cracking now! Think I'll be in trouble with her fella! 

Almost forgot - how's this for a sign - the week DH and I decided we were going to start ttc we were out for a walk and a stork flew over us and starting drinking from a little brook that runs through our estate, then tonight on my way home, I saw it again as it flew over my car!! We've been living here for 3 years and never seen him before! I think he's trying to find my address to make a special delivery!!! Will get out of crazy town now!!! 

x x x


----------



## Ivana32

HI I am 32 and TTC #1 for my second month now!!! Please let it be a :bfp: this month! Wanted to TTC now for YEARS, just waiting for slightly younger OH to get onboard...32 is YOUNG!!! Right? Anyone out there with testing date 23May2009 or there about?
I hate 2WW!!


----------



## Worrisome

Ah thanks Ladies

Don't get me wrong, Its taken me a long time to get to this though. I do think when you have been to the lowest place you cant get any lower, ifykwim. It is hard and every now and again I have a wobble. But I try to just think positively now. You will get there you just have to believe you will. When I tried with Archie, I didnt have a care in the world and got caught first month, I really dont think thats a coicidence.

Wow that stork sounds a fantastic sign, how cool is that. I hope loulou that he finds you soon.


----------



## Ivana32

loulou1979 said:


> Evening all!
> 
> Worrisome - wow, I can't believe you have been through so much. You're an inspiration to us all with your positive outlook! And I certainly believe you're as young as the man you feel - my DH is a young 'un, 28!!
> 
> Bought myself a pack of First Response tonight. Shall we take bets on me testing early?!?!? I told one of my best buddies today that DH and I are ttc, she nearly fell off her chair!! She's really happy for us, but said she feels the pressure's on for her to get cracking now! Think I'll be in trouble with her fella!
> 
> Almost forgot - how's this for a sign - the week DH and I decided we were going to start ttc we were out for a walk and a stork flew over us and starting drinking from a little brook that runs through our estate, then tonight on my way home, I saw it again as it flew over my car!! We've been living here for 3 years and never seen him before! I think he's trying to find my address to make a special delivery!!! Will get out of crazy town now!!!
> 
> x x x

Loulou78:
OMG I can't believe that you actually saw a stork?? Do you live in the uK
I haven't told any of my friends that we are TTC...It is very lonely doing it this way...but if I told them...will they constant ask if I am ...if I take a drink, frown and question...so many things to think about. Nevermind if I actually am pregnant one day, soon ofcourse, how do I explain NOT drinking at 3 weddings!
How long have you been TTC?


----------



## loulou1979

Ivana - yes I live in the UK. I've never seen a stork before just flying about! Can't believe the first time I did is now when we're ttc!! This is our first month of ttc, I'm testing around the same time as you 22nd May. One week to go!!!

Worrisome - I think you can go down two routes when bad things happen in your life, you can either give up all together, or as you've done pick yourself up and be positive. I've not had the most 'normal' of lives, but it made me realise that you could be in a worse place and it certainly makes me appreciate life so much more. 

x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hi ladies, may I join you? I turned 30 2 weeks ago. DH and I have been ttc for over 18 months and I sadly mc'd at 11 weeks earlier this year. I had a sudden freak out on my birthday because according to the NHS I am now classed as an 'old' mother if and when I do get my :bfp: What is it with Dr's and statistics?!! 

Have calmed down a little as I don't feel old... At least I don't think I do! :rofl: Really hoping that this is the month for me. Have started on Agnus Castus, B complex 50 and progesterone cream. Surely something has to work!! :)


----------



## Worrisome

Hi Peach Blossom

I'm sorry about your loss hun. Dr's can be very matter of fact sometimes. 30 isnt old. I know when I was pregnant with Alfie I was 30 he's 4.5 now so a while ago, but they didnt do anything extra because of my age. Or actually come to think of it with Archie and he's nearly 3.

Sorry if I am really dim here, what is the progesterone cream for? Never heard of that one.


----------



## Ivana32

Peach Blossom:
I didin't know about the classification of older mother...That is a bit depressing...What are all those things you started taking?


----------



## Peach Blossom

I think I have a problem with my luteal phase. I start spotting around 6 dp, even when I was pg. I also have polycystic ovaries, but not the syndrome. The agnus castus will hopefully help with ovulation and the B50 and progesterone will hopefully lengthen my luteal phase and help with a sticky bean! Phew... That was exhausting!! :)


----------



## aneageraussie

hey guys,

12 DPO today and broke down and tested :bfn: .. i tested only because there is a party at work and i wanted to knw if i can drink a glass or two of wine..oh well... looks like i can get wasted now...

i m still not convinced cuz i had AF like cramps all week last week and last night too... my backache was bad.. and i NEVER get backache as a PMS....

so dunno what to think....


----------



## Peach Blossom

12 dpo is still early to test hon. I tested at 11dpo the cycle I was pg and got a :bfn: I tested again at 17dpo and got :bfp: There's still hope I'd say! :dust: to you.


----------



## ponymomma

So ladies, I am out. Got the dreaded, awful witch this morning. Didn't even need to test. I am so disappointed and was really hopeful this was the month. Oh, well. I guess it's time to get all wound up again for next month. Good luck to everyone else who is still left for May.


----------



## Worrisome

Ah Ponymomma, I'm sorry hun, ooh that horrid :witch:

Heres to next month though.:hugs:


Well this will make you laff. I did a very silly thing last night:dohh:
I did a test ,:dohh::dohh:. I knew it wouldnt possibly pick anything up but couldnt stop thinking about the last period I had. Also the fact that my little ones have just had chicken pox and slapped cheek and that my tablets could have still been in my system. Well I managed to persuade lovely hubby to get me one and he came back with a clear blue digital.

Negative anyway:dohh:

How silly am I


----------



## leelee

Hi ladies,

AF got me this morning. Had a good cry and not it is all out of system I feel better again.

Hope you all have better luck this month.

Worrisome - you are an inspiration with your PMA.


----------



## Goosey

Hello lovely ladies,

It's so heartening to read all these posts! I'm finding TTC a kinda weird place to be - sort of us against the world, a bit! We've resisted telling family and friends we're trying because I don't want the hassle each month, but that decision's left me feeling a bit alone. There seems to be plently of help and support for those pregnant, but not much for those trying. Thank goodness I found you lot!!! 

I'm 32, with my gorgeous, patient fiance for 10 years, been ttc for 1 year. I had 15 years on the combined pill, and since coming off my cycles been from 29 days to 35 (with one rogue 40 in there somewhere). Last month I got ovulation tests, and found out my luteal phase could be only 9 days - which means we've probably been BDing too early in my cycle. However, we thought we'd got the timing (randomly) spot on, but AF came this morning (CD33). Pretty disappointed.

We'll give it one more cycle of twice-weekly BDing before going to the Docs. 

Any of this sound familiar to anyone else?

Good luck and baby dust to everyone!


----------



## Worrisome

Ah Leelee, sorry :witch: got you.

Come on girls we can do it next month. Lets make it a record :bfp: MONTH


----------



## leelee

Worrisome said:


> Ah Leelee, sorry :witch: got you.
> 
> Come on girls we can do it next month. Lets make it a record :bfp: MONTH

Thanks Worrisome,

Yes, I agree. Lets have a record :bfp: month!!!


----------



## Worrisome

That's the spirit Leelee.

Anytime your feeling down hun, come and find me. Ive got oodles of pma :rofl:


----------



## ponymomma

Thank you Worrisome. 

Leelee and Goosey, Looks like we get to try again!! I know my DH loves that part!!! There with you on the crying LeeLee. I'm sure anyone who was out running w/ me this morning thinks I am a nut case. Oh well. I do feel much better now. June is the month to get it done!!! Here's to CD1!


----------



## leelee

Thanks to the 2 of you. It is great to have some support and PMA!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey Goosey. My story is similar to yours. DH and I have been trying for over a year. I think I have a short luteal phase too which is why I've started the cocktail of B50, agnus Castus, pronatal, EPO and progesterone cream!! Also doing SMEP where you be every other night until +ve opk then 3 nights in a row. I was due to start clomid in Jan, but found out I was pg so didn't start it. Waiting to see what happens this cycle before going to see the specialist again. 

Leelee so sorry wicked :witch: got you. Fingers crossed June is your month!! :dust:


----------



## Worrisome

Oh god goosey, sorry hun, don't know how but I missed your post.

Theres oodles and oodles of support on here.

Have you had a look at the SMEP plan that may help. Or something to increase the luteal phase (I think it could be Starflower tablets or Agnus castus) Im sure one of them does.


----------



## Worrisome

Petite, how are you today?


----------



## PetiteMoi

Hi ladies, I'm sorry I haven't got time to read all the latest posts, just want some quick advice..I've just noticed that I've got ewcm this am and we bd'd Thurs night and were planning to do it again today - can we wait till this evening or will we miss our window then?? Got a friend visiting so can't really leave her and shut myself in the bedroom with dh :D Should we have bd'd yesterday and/or asap now or can we wait..?? Will read your posts and write a proper one later! xx


----------



## PetiteMoi

Worrisome said:


> Petite, how are you today?

Hi Worrisome, I'm good thanks, how are you doing?? We bd'd last night and then again this am to be sure :D So I'm coming up to my 2ww soon, my first, so exciting!! Had ewcm in the morning like I said but haven't seen it since so I'm just hoping it was ov. Should be as I had ewcm last month around the same time, and according to calculations I should have it around 17 May so fingers x'd we've timed it well!!! xx


----------



## Worrisome

Hi Petite

Sorry I didnt see your message until too late. We had friends over.
Glad you did the deed anyway. Fx for you hun. Speak later going for an afternoon sleep. knackered lol


----------



## PetiteMoi

*worrisome* - No worries hun! I didn't really have time to check the computer anyway what with having my friend here and things so we just went ahead just in case!! Have a nice rest xx


----------



## welshlass

1


----------



## PetiteMoi

*welshlass* - welcome :) Let's hope :witch: decides to leave soon so that you can start ttc!! I'm soon entering my first 2ww - exciting xx


----------



## berrukins

PetiteMoi said:


> *welshlass* - welcome :) Let's hope :witch: decides to leave soon so that you can start ttc!! I'm soon entering my first 2ww - exciting xx

Ohhh "enjoy" the 2WW!! It's always a torture for me! As much as you tell youself you shouldn't be symptom-spotting, you just can't help it. And the temptation of wanting to POAS before AF is due is seriously too much!! Try to occupy your mind with plenty of hobbies so you won't be obsessing!! 

:hug: sweets!


----------



## PetiteMoi

*berrukins* - thanks hun!! I will try to occupy myself with other things, but I know I won't be able to focus on anything else than potential symptoms!!! I think I may be allowed to obsess our first month of trying though ;) and then if we need to go on trying I might learn from the first time and be as wise as you!! I'm so excited about this!!! I will be sorely disappointed if AF arrives but I think I'll have to allow myself the up and down feelings to start with as I enjoy the excitment too much!! How long have you been ttc for? xx


----------



## berrukins

Hihi PetiteMoi! I've been trying since the start of this year, so that makes it cycle 4 now! I have long cycles (averaging 34 days) which explains why we're on to only our fourth time now ...

Hang in there strong! I'll be joining u in the 2WW hopefully soon ... now waiting for +OPK to appear!!


----------



## PetiteMoi

berrukins - good luck hun!! Have you been using OPK's every time? xx


----------



## berrukins

I didn't use any "tools" at all in my 1st month of TTC'ing ... which is why we were unable to pinpoint our days at all. I started on OPKs and BBT 2nd month onwards, and have gotten +OPK for each of the following 2 months thereafter, so I'm hoping that this mth brings me a +OPK as well! :) 

Are you using any OPK or temping??


----------



## PetiteMoi

*berrukins* - We didn't use OPK's or temp this month but I've bought a big pack of OPK's so might use them in the future unless I get a :bfp: soon. For now I rely on ewcm which I seem to get regularly in my monthly cycle so fingers x'd it works!! And we try to bd every other day throughout the cycle anyway so that we don't run any risks of missed opportunities! I have long cycles too, same as you - 34 on average. I've read that if you have longer than 35 days it might be abnormal?! Mine vary from 29 to 39, hope that's not a problem :( xx


----------



## DragonMummy

I'm 29... can I play too?


----------



## PetiteMoi

*DragonMummy* - of course you can, welcome :) is that your little boy in the pic, he's so cute! How long have been ttc for your second baby? xx

Here's some interesting info for those of you who try not to bd too often as, supposedly, the sperm needs time to reproduce....

https://www.redbookmag.com/health-wellness/advice/get-pregnant-yl-3


----------



## Worrisome

Hi everyone

Well I think I am going bonkers with the 2ww, I tested (doh!!!) on Sat with fmu, negative obviously but would have only have been 5-6 dpo, how daft am I.
My body is playing very nasty tricks on me. Af pains, headaches, bigger nips (tmi) lots of lotiony cm (again tmi) sore gums, eyes hurt with contacts in, back ache, warm skin!!!
disturbed sleep. Argggghhh hate this 2ww.


----------



## PetiteMoi

Aw *worrisome* hun, I will do exactly the same thing I fear, I so won't be able to wait for AF until I test!!! Your symptoms sound so real but I guess you never know right? I think we all women should be equipped with a light which turns red if we're pregnant so that we know for sure, not having to rely on these subtle symptoms which might be something else etc. Keeping my fingers crossed for you!! And the :bfn: obviously means nada, keep up your PMA!!!!! xx


----------



## PetiteMoi

...because it's too early to test I mean :D xx


----------



## lodestar

I'm 45 years old and out of the past four months, had all the pregnancy symptoms, but no positive test result yet. It seems I keep having "chemical pregnancies", where the egg attaches, if only briefly, but can't quite finish attaching for whatever reason.

I'm with you guys!


----------



## PetiteMoi

*lodestar* - welcome!! Sorry to hear that you've been so close but it doesn't stick. Fingers crossed your eggy will stick and stay next time!! What day in your cycle are you on now? xx


----------



## Worrisome

Hi Petite, thanks hun. I still have the PMA just a wee bit scared to think I may have done it for the second time, first time. Would be very odd me thinks.

Hi Lodestar

Im sorry about the Chemicals, seems so cruel. Is there anything that they can do? any medication to help with hormones or anything? sorry hope thats not a daft question.


----------



## DragonMummy

PetiteMoi said:


> *DragonMummy* - of course you can, welcome :) is that your little boy in the pic, he's so cute! How long have been ttc for your second baby? xx

Yeah thats my Harry Dragon (thats his nickname btw - not his actual name!!) he's nearly 3. His Daddy and I got married on the 9th May (after 8 years together) and have been ttc ever since. So a week and a half!!! WOOT! :happydance:


----------



## DragonMummy

@ Worrisome - if it's a daft question then count me in - I know very little about chemicals and how they resolve it, if htey can at all?


----------



## Worrisome

Wow Dragonmummy, congratulations hun :happydance:

Ive been looking for an appropriate smiley best I can is :drunk:


----------



## DragonMummy

pmsl - Thanks Worrisome!! I shall join you in a little celebratory drinkie...


----------



## Worrisome

Was it a nice day for you hun? This weather is very unprecitable at the mo.
Hope it was sunny.
Heres some :dust: for you.


----------



## DEVERS

Hi Ladies

I am 32 and have been ttc for 15 months! Wish i had started trying sooner but shouldn't have regrets.

Feeling very low and am thinking it might never happen for me.


----------



## berrukins

PetiteMoi said:


> *berrukins* - We didn't use OPK's or temp this month but I've bought a big pack of OPK's so might use them in the future unless I get a :bfp: soon. For now I rely on ewcm which I seem to get regularly in my monthly cycle so fingers x'd it works!! And we try to bd every other day throughout the cycle anyway so that we don't run any risks of missed opportunities! I have long cycles too, same as you - 34 on average. I've read that if you have longer than 35 days it might be abnormal?! Mine vary from 29 to 39, hope that's not a problem :( xx

Hiya PetiteMoi .. Yup I read somewhere that any cycle longer than 34 days is considered irregular, but I'm giving myself the benefit of the doubt that my body is yet to regulate back to its normal pre-pill self! I was on the pill for almost 5 years before quitting last Aug. Since then I've had semi-normal cycles ... with horribly long cycles twice! 

Sending over some :dust:! I'm hoping that you won't ever need to use the OPKs next month, when you get the :bfp: this cycle! Hmm, :sex: every other day is a superb method, lucky you! U'll very likely get the egg! And with EWCM, u go, girl! 

DH and I are going for every other day too since CD15 ... since my Ov date is very unpredictable, we're gonna keep at it till we get clear confirmation that I've Ovd. Still no +OPK, but I got mild cystitis instead!! argghhh :dohh:


----------



## PetiteMoi

*DragonMummy* - congrats on your wedding hun!! I got married last year as well, it's such an amazing thing isn't it. Good luck with ttc! xx

*worrisome* - do u mean that it would be strange to succeed the second month trying?? Sorry I probably misunderstood you, mashy brain today due to a bad cold :wacko: xx

*Berrukins *- that sounds like a safe theory that your body is 'recovering' from using the pill, but I didn't use the pill so have no natural explanation :huh: I'm hoping it's still ok as I seem to ovulate and AF comes every month just a bit irregularly and most often it's less than 35 days. 

I think every other day seems to be the best method too; then you don't have to worry about when you ov! Although it might not be great for your sex life if you force yourselves to it but so far so good :D Did you read the article I linked to earlier, where they claim it's ok to bd every day? https://www.redbookmag.com/health-wellness/advice/get-pregnant-yl-3 Quite interesting I thought, although not sure we could keep up with bd'ing every day!!!! xx


----------



## PetiteMoi

oh and berrukins - cystitis doesn't sound nice, hope u recover soon! And sending LOTS of :dust: right back at ya xx


----------



## berrukins

Everyday! Oh gosh, not in my world, I think, as much as I hope. We are both pretty stressed out people, thanks to work, so it's a blessing that we're trying every other day now :rofl: I'll quote my DH's infamous line during one of our spats, "I am not a 20 yr old anymore!" and so that sealed the deal, we don't normally try until I'm in my fertile phase, much less daily, hahaa ... It's funny how my DH and I could do long-distance cycling previously, but age has really gotten the best of us, now a lil :sex: and our legs are jelly the next morning! Oh my gooodness, hahaaa ...


----------



## Worrisome

Every day:rofl: OMG ouch!!

Petite, no hun what I meant was I got caught with second son first month of ttc and it would be very rare for it to happen again as this is our first month ttc no3

Well got another sympton (tmi alert) I sqeezed my boobie:blush: and it had a bit of colostrum. So I googled it, like you do and it says it can be a very early preg sign due to hormones. Told you my body likes to mess with me.
Also went to pick my son up from school and the teacher was talking to me, son looked really sad and I nearly started crying, god knows what thats all about.

:dohh:

Berrukins, sorry about the cystitis, ouch, have you had an cranberry juice brill for this.


----------



## PetiteMoi

hahaha *berrukins*, I know what u mean, dh and I usually :sex: once a week tops so we've really had to make an effort now we're trying for a baby. We don't expect it to be good, we just do it for the sake of wanting a baby asap :D We'll see if we can continue this way or if we might settle for just bd'ing around ov! xx


----------



## PetiteMoi

*worrisome* - ah I see, but perhaps you're just very fertile right now!! Wow another two typical symptoms as well, my, I'm getting really excited for you hun. Counting the days till you can test!! xx


----------



## DragonMummy

We must be the lucky ones then - since we got wed 2 weeks ago I haven't been able to leave DH alone! Seriously, he doesnt know what's the matter with me! I went off it big style after having HArry as I had PND for over a year and then just body confidence issues. Now, I couldn't give a stuff and he's getting it daily! Lucky beggar... will wear off soon, I'm sure!


----------



## DEVERS

Hi

Me again. Am new to this and wasn't sure what to write, seems like you have known each other for a while apologies for just writing a random message earlier today.

Thanks x


----------



## leelee

DEVERS said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I am 32 and have been ttc for 15 months! Wish i had started trying sooner but shouldn't have regrets.
> 
> Feeling very low and am thinking it might never happen for me.

Hi Devers,

And welcome. Sorry to hear you are feeling so low. 15 months must seem like a long time. I am also 32. This is my 3rd cycle and I feel low after 2 attempts. Have you been the doctor? What did he/she say?

Hi to everyone else. Sorry I haven't been on for a few days. Have been licking my wounds. Am on CD4 and temps have only dropped slightly but still way over the coverline.I think my temps might have risen due to B-50.


----------



## Worrisome

DEVERS said:


> Hi
> 
> Me again. Am new to this and wasn't sure what to write, seems like you have known each other for a while apologies for just writing a random message earlier today.
> 
> Thanks x

Hi Devers

Don't apologise hun. Were all in this together and all here to support each other.

To be honest I missed your posting, going to go back and have a look:blush:


----------



## Worrisome

Devers, Im sorry your feeling down. Please try and stay positive. It took me 5 years, and they were long ones at that. I was so depressed I felt like ending it Im sorry to say. But you have to remain positive otherwise it gets a hold of you. Hope that makes sense. 

Like Leelee said (Hi Leelee) have you been to the Dr's. Have you had your day 21 bloods checked? How are you cycles?


----------



## leelee

Hi Worrisome!

How are you? How many DPO are you now?


----------



## DragonMummy

Devers keep your pecker up (ahem... so to speak...) it took me nearly three years first time round... You'll get there mate. xxx


----------



## DEVERS

Hi Leelee and Worrisome

Thanks for your messages. I have been to the doctors had all the usual tests 21 blood test, ultrasound. I am ovulating every month but my cycles are quite long 33-35 days.(all the tests were normal)

I felt loads better after reading that it is quite normal to feel low/ depressed , started to think i was being a bit dramatic. A majority my friends are pregnant at the moment which makes it quite difficult to talk to them so thank you so much.

Positive thinking all round.

Thanks again


----------



## DEVERS

Thanks DragonMummy x


----------



## leelee

DEVERS said:


> Hi Leelee and Worrisome
> 
> Thanks for your messages. I have been to the doctors had all the usual tests 21 blood test, ultrasound. I am ovulating every month but my cycles are quite long 33-35 days.(all the tests were normal)
> 
> I felt loads better after reading that it is quite normal to feel low/ depressed , started to think i was being a bit dramatic. A majority my friends are pregnant at the moment which makes it quite difficult to talk to them so thank you so much.
> 
> Positive thinking all round.
> 
> Thanks again

Hey - no problem at all. What did the doctor say is your next option? There is a thread on here about Agnus Cactus. It is supposed to make you O sooner. Also have you considered charting? I find it very useful.

This is a really supportive group as well:

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/99636-so-guess-my-first-two-week-wait.html


----------



## Worrisome

Hi Leelee

Not 100% sure think I am cd20 and had ov signs on Sat 10th so possible 8dpo or 9dpo. ut could have been later than that. God knows lol

Hi Devers

God totally normally hun. I would think it wasnt normal if you didnt feel that way. I remember my friend coming round to see my hubby to tell him our other friend was going to announce she was expecting at a meal we were going to. She thought I was delicate. How right she was.


----------



## PetiteMoi

Hi Devers,

I'm so sorry I didn't reply to your post!! I so though I did as well, something must have got in the way. Please don't feel unwelcome; like worrisome says we're all in this together and everyone is so very welcome to join this thread, it's definitely not a closed circle. :hug: It's now full of lovely, supporting girls and I'm glad to see you've had some great responses already - but I just wanted to say welcome as well and sorry to hear you feel down, although it's only natural. This baby business is an emotional roller-coaster!! I've only just started and am already a bunch of nerves, I can't imagine how you must feel after 15 months of it. But you've done tests and they're all normal, so I'm sure the :bfp: is waiting for you just around the corner!! Sending lots of :dust: and happy thoughts your way. Welcome again hunni xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hi Devers :wave:

Well, I can finally poas again tomorrow!! I've totally gone in to withdrawl! :rofl: Started SMEP last night... fingers crossed this is our cycle. So bored of waiting now... and broke from all the supplements, opks and hpts!! Not to mention the private fertility consultant.

How was everyone's Monday? Hope you've all had a good start to the week. Do we have any testers this week? :dust:


----------



## leelee

Worrisome said:


> Hi Leelee
> 
> Not 100% sure think I am cd20 and had ov signs on Sat 10th so possible 8dpo or 9dpo. ut could have been later than that. God knows lol
> 
> Hi Devers
> 
> God totally normally hun. I would think it wasnt normal if you didnt feel that way. I remember my friend coming round to see my hubby to tell him our other friend was going to announce she was expecting at a meal we were going to. She thought I was delicate. How right she was.

Exciting stuff. 9-10DPO!!! When is Af supposed to make an appearance?


----------



## Worrisome

Should be 28- 29th. Just got some sharpish pains though, so don't know if af or could it be something implanting. I think Im just totally delusional (sorry about spelling) Im not going to have hit jackpot 1st time again and after being on bcp. 

I noticed your posting on high temps, why would this be hun? Have you done anything different?


----------



## leelee

Worrisome said:


> Should be 28- 29th. Just got some sharpish pains though, so don't know if af or could it be something implanting. I think Im just totally delusional (sorry about spelling) Im not going to have hit jackpot 1st time again and after being on bcp.
> 
> I noticed your posting on high temps, why would this be hun? Have you done anything different?

Well according to Zita West women are very fertile when they come off BCP so this might be your month!!!

My temps are really high after AF. They haven't come down under the coverline and I am on CD5. I started taking B-50's this cycle so I was just wondering if anyone experienced the same high temps.


----------



## Worrisome

Leelee are B-50's a vitamin. Did you have a normal af this month?


----------



## leelee

Worrisome said:


> Leelee are B-50's a vitamin. Did you have a normal af this month?

Yes, they are B-50 complex - a combination of B6 and B12 to try and lengthen my LP. No I didn't have a normal AF this month. I had spotting for 2 days before (which I have never had) but the rest was normal. It was heavy for days and I had cramps.


----------



## Worrisome

Has anyone mentioned what the high temps could be? Sorry on hubby's mobile net and would take me ages to find lol.

Im new to temping so not really sure. Have you looke on fertility friend at other charts?


----------



## leelee

Worrisome said:


> Has anyone mentioned what the high temps could be? Sorry on hubby's mobile net and would take me ages to find lol.
> 
> Im new to temping so not really sure. Have you looke on fertility friend at other charts?

It could be the vitamins regulating my cycle and making my temps higher. I was drinking on a couple of the nights (after AF arrived) so some of them could be attributed to that.


----------



## Worrisome

Ooh does alcohol make them higher, I didnt know that. Trying to get my head round them for next month. Fxx I wont need them though. (see PMA is back lol)


----------



## leelee

Worrisome said:


> Ooh does alcohol make them higher, I didnt know that. Trying to get my head round them for next month. Fxx I wont need them though. (see PMA is back lol)

Yeah, lots of things can affect them! Lack of sleep, moving around before taking temp etc etc

I'll keep my fingers crossed you don't need to worry about charting and that this is your month!!!


----------



## Worrisome

Thanks Leelee

This will be our month, pma lol


----------



## berrukins

Worrisome said:


> Every day:rofl: OMG ouch!!
> 
> Petite, no hun what I meant was I got caught with second son first month of ttc and it would be very rare for it to happen again as this is our first month ttc no3
> 
> Well got another sympton (tmi alert) I sqeezed my boobie:blush: and it had a bit of colostrum. So I googled it, like you do and it says it can be a very early preg sign due to hormones. Told you my body likes to mess with me.
> Also went to pick my son up from school and the teacher was talking to me, son looked really sad and I nearly started crying, god knows what thats all about.
> 
> :dohh:
> 
> Berrukins, sorry about the cystitis, ouch, have you had an cranberry juice brill for this.

I'm now drowning myself in cranberry-grapefruit juice twice daily!! Kill 2 birds with 1 stone ... cranberry for the cystitis & grapefuit for the EWCM! 

Hmmm, the emotional bit does sound very much like an EPS! I've read many women who have gotten erratically emo when they've just conceived, it's all the hormones doing its work!


----------



## Worrisome

Oh I hope so Berrukins, made a total fanny of myself lol
Ive been having grapefruit also, defo works in that department.
I have also read about the cough mixture.

Maybe youve created a new drink there ha ha


----------



## DEVERS

Peach Blossom said:


> Hi Devers :wave:
> 
> Well, I can finally poas again tomorrow!! I've totally gone in to withdrawl! :rofl: Started SMEP last night... fingers crossed this is our cycle. So bored of waiting now... and broke from all the supplements, opks and hpts!! Not to mention the private fertility consultant.
> 
> How was everyone's Monday? Hope you've all had a good start to the week. Do we have any testers this week? :dust:

Hi Peach Blossom

I know what you mean about being bored of waiting! Since reading all the responses to my message i am feeling much more positive.

Like you say maybe this will be our cycle.

Fingers crossed for everyone 


:flower:


----------



## DEVERS

leelee said:


> DEVERS said:
> 
> 
> Hi Leelee and Worrisome
> 
> Thanks for your messages. I have been to the doctors had all the usual tests 21 blood test, ultrasound. I am ovulating every month but my cycles are quite long 33-35 days.(all the tests were normal)
> 
> I felt loads better after reading that it is quite normal to feel low/ depressed , started to think i was being a bit dramatic. A majority my friends are pregnant at the moment which makes it quite difficult to talk to them so thank you so much.
> 
> Positive thinking all round.
> 
> Thanks again
> 
> Hey - no problem at all. What did the doctor say is your next option? There is a thread on here about Agnus Cactus. It is supposed to make you O sooner. Also have you considered charting? I find it very useful.
> 
> This is a really supportive group as well:
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/99636-so-guess-my-first-two-week-wait.htmlClick to expand...

Hi LeeLee

Thanks for the advice about Agnus Cactus will look into it. My Doctor has referred me to a fertility specialist and advised that i try and have a balanced diet and get fit.

Hope you are having a nice tuesday :hi:


----------



## PetiteMoi

Ah ladies what is this I hear about grapefruit being good for ewcm? I hate grapefruit but will definitely consider a grapefruit diet if that helps the :spermy: reach the eggie :D

How are we all today?? xx


----------



## leelee

DEVERS said:


> leelee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DEVERS said:
> 
> 
> Hi Leelee and Worrisome
> 
> Thanks for your messages. I have been to the doctors had all the usual tests 21 blood test, ultrasound. I am ovulating every month but my cycles are quite long 33-35 days.(all the tests were normal)
> 
> I felt loads better after reading that it is quite normal to feel low/ depressed , started to think i was being a bit dramatic. A majority my friends are pregnant at the moment which makes it quite difficult to talk to them so thank you so much.
> 
> Positive thinking all round.
> 
> Thanks again
> 
> Hey - no problem at all. What did the doctor say is your next option? There is a thread on here about Agnus Cactus. It is supposed to make you O sooner. Also have you considered charting? I find it very useful.
> 
> This is a really supportive group as well:
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/99636-so-guess-my-first-two-week-wait.htmlClick to expand...
> 
> Hi LeeLee
> 
> Thanks for the advice about Agnus Cactus will look into it. My Doctor has referred me to a fertility specialist and advised that i try and have a balanced diet and get fit.
> 
> Hope you are having a nice tuesday :hi:Click to expand...

Hi Devers,

Glad you have been referred to a Fertility Specialist. At least things are moving in the right direction! And you might get a :bfp: in the meantime!


----------



## Worrisome

PetiteMoi said:


> Ah ladies what is this I hear about grapefruit being good for ewcm? I hate grapefruit but will definitely consider a grapefruit diet if that helps the :spermy: reach the eggie :D
> 
> How are we all today?? xx


Hi Petite

Yeah defo supposed to help you produce more ewcm, that and drinking more water.


----------



## PetiteMoi

Hi all, how's everyone today?? I'm booored at home with a cold, too ill to go out and too well to stay in bed! Keeping my fingers crossed till they hurt that we caught the eggy this month, that the ewcm I had was actually ewcm and we bd'd on time!!! xx


----------



## lilkim

Hi Ladies

Im new here and was wondering if i can join in on this thread? , im 30 , DH is 39 and we are TTC our first !!! we are 5 months in already and praying for a BFP very soon xxxxx


----------



## leelee

lilkim said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Im new here and was wondering if i can join in on this thread? , im 30 , DH is 39 and we are TTC our first !!! we are 5 months in already and praying for a BFP very soon xxxxx

Welcome Lilkim!

How is everyone else today?

Sorry to hear your not well Petitemoi.


----------



## DEVERS

lilkim said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Im new here and was wondering if i can join in on this thread? , im 30 , DH is 39 and we are TTC our first !!! we are 5 months in already and praying for a BFP very soon xxxxx

Hi lilkim

Welcome.

:hi:


----------



## Worrisome

PetiteMoi said:


> Hi all, how's everyone today?? I'm booored at home with a cold, too ill to go out and too well to stay in bed! Keeping my fingers crossed till they hurt that we caught the eggy this month, that the ewcm I had was actually ewcm and we bd'd on time!!! xx

Ah Petite, sorry your not well hun

Take the opportunity to relax, read mags and be waited on lol.

Hi everyone, how are we all today?

Hi Lilkim welcome hun


----------



## SadMummy

ARRRRRRRGGGGGG am 35 next week. Having a total mid-life crisis. OH thinks it's very funny and laughs at me. Just bought myself a treadmill to try and keep fit, but me has a feeling it won't be long before it's a clothes horse. :happydance:

Wishing you all tons of luck for this month. I'll be joining you next month. Just waiting for 1st visit from the :witch: after m/c. Can't wait to get back into it.

Big :hug: to you all.


----------



## Peach Blossom

:wave: hi Lilkim


----------



## lilkim

thanks for making me welcome ladies , hope everyone is good today ??

im on CD10 and trying to work out when would be a good time to start BDing , my Cycles are around 28 days , any ideas girls ??:-k


----------



## PetiteMoi

*Lilkim* - welcome!! Keeping my fingers crossed you'll get that :bfp: soon! xx

Thanks *worrisome* and *leelee* :) I'm back at work today, still full of cold but not feeling as ill. Wishing this week to go quickly now! xx

How's everyone today??


----------



## PetiteMoi

*lilkim* - I would start NOW :D Best practise to do it every other day from end of AF up until ov. Don't let that eggy get away! xx


----------



## leelee

lilkim said:


> thanks for making me welcome ladies , hope everyone is good today ??
> 
> im on CD10 and trying to work out when would be a good time to start BDing , my Cycles are around 28 days , any ideas girls ??:-k

Hi Lilkim,

I would start to BD every other day from now if I was you. I am generally 28 days as well and one month I O'd on CD19 so don't stop too soon. My mother gave me some advice. She said everytime you see ECWM BD and don't mind what the charts and OPK's are saying. Good advice I think, she has had 3 children with no delays!

Hi PetiteMoi,

Glad your not feeling as ill today!


----------



## Worrisome

Morning everyone

Petite Glad your feeling better hun.
Hi Sadmummy welcome.

Well nothing more to report really, except had a weird fluttering sensation in my side this morning for a few seconds. But think could be wind :rofl:
Boobies do look bigger but could be coming off the pill.
Hubby says we should do a test on Friday as we have no idea really when af will turn up, very nervous now.


----------



## DragonMummy

Hi lilkim, welsome - why are you on here talking to us when you could be off BD'ing!!! Only joking, but get cracking right away missy! Good luck, fingers crossed for that BFP xxx


----------



## PetiteMoi

*worrisome* nice symptoms you've got there hun, I keep my fingers crossed for you! I'm so impressed that you're patient enough to wait till Friday, good for you!! Thanks, I'm feeling better but still not 100%, probably a bit too early to go back to work but been off two days already, and people where I work are usually not even off when they have a cold :( Just want the day to go quickly! xx


----------



## lilkim

thanks petitemoi and leelee i will take your advice and jump on DH when i get home from work 

:rofl::rofl: dragon you made me giggle , im goin goin - DH here i come !

Kepping it all crossed (except leggies) for you worrisome xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Good luck lilkim!!

My smep hasn't started so great this cycle... DH and I were so tired last night that we didn't have the energy!! Made up for it this morning though!! :rofl:


----------



## DragonMummy

Still not ovulating after coming off the pill. Has only been a fortnight though so not too worried... GOT to leave my ovulation sticks alone but it will be better in later months as I will have some idea of when I am due to ovulate...

Note my unabashed optimism of still peeing on my hands (sorry, on sticks) in 'later months'. I WANNA BE UP THE DUFF NOW!!! pmsl


----------



## lilkim

How is everyone today ?? we didnt get to BD last night :growlmad:

But i fully intend on BDing tonight , no matter if he wants to or not !! haha i want my :bfp: !!! xxx


----------



## PetiteMoi

*lilkim* - aw I know what it's like! I tried to jump on dh last night but he was snoring before I could even start to tempt him! Tonight he'll get it! Muhahaha!

I think I had ewcm again yesterday?! Why?? I thought I had it all under control and sorted as I had ewcm on Sat 16 May and according to fertility map I should ov on 17 May. Is the ewcm actually something else or why have I had it twice?? :(

*DragonMummy* - oh I know what u mean hun, how frustrating. Hope you get your ov soon!! Are you still bd'ing? You never know, the sticks might be wrong, don't miss that eggy! xx


----------



## Worrisome

Hi Petite
Apparently you can get the ewcm throughout your cycle (just to confuse us eh), just when you see ewcm, jump his bones :rofl:

Lilkim, its so frustrating isnt it. They dont seem to understand that there is a small window lol. Double helpings tonight!!!

Dragonmummy, You may ov near the end of the cycle and then your 2ww wont be as long lol.

Well Ive got backache (boohoo) so think af is coming. Ive had every sympton in the book, even sick but just think a phantom:cry::cry:


----------



## PetiteMoi

oh no *worrisome*! Hope :witch: stays away!!! Perhaps if you eat a lot of garlic that'll scare her off (witches, vampires, same same)! Remember you can get AF symptoms that are actually pg symptoms so as long as AF stays away...!

So does that mean you can have ewcm at ov and then again without ov?? So confusing! I was quite looking forward to my 2ww but now it seems we have to start all over again....I suppose just keeping to bd'ing every other day throughout the month should do it...xx


----------



## Worrisome

I know its knackering this ttc :rofl:

Ive got really bad backache so dont know whats going on. Also getting cramping. Af should be due for a week but who know's.

Its good that your getting the ewcm. I had it twice this month so not sure which was ov. But I got af pains with the first so went of that one.


----------



## PetiteMoi

*worrisome* - sounds so promising!! I pray that AF keeps away!

Hm I guess we'll do some bd'ing tonight just in case! I've already warned dh that's what's gonna happen haha.

I feel a bit frustrated today, that cold won't give in and I feel so demotivated at work, all I can think of is ttc!!!


----------



## Worrisome

It can take over your thoughts sometimes. I have 2 lovely boys and yet I still find myself obsessed. Lets try and think of something else. Holidays, nites out, going for meals. Whats on Telly tonight?


----------



## PetiteMoi

Good idea worrisome, let's think of other things... I think it's because I've got a cold and just generally feeling sorry for myself as well :D It's easy to let your thoughts wander then. I really just feel like snuggling up under the duvet and watching tele! Don't know what's on actually... Are you at home or working? xx


----------



## Worrisome

Im working from home lol
Ok, I know I said wouldnt talk about it. But felt my cervix (tmi oops) and it feels high and closed, I wonder if thats a good sign.

anyhoo sorry.

Have you tried some menthol crystals, they are fab for colds and only about 99p from the chemist. You just inhale them (steam)


----------



## PetiteMoi

Hm sounds like it could be a sign, I think I've read it somewhere! Exciting!!! :D

I just had a cough attack, had to go to the bathroom as it made my eyes water and my nose all snotty (haha tmi)!! Thanks for the advice about the crystals, might get some along with cough medicin. The cold is mostly annoying really and I just feel sorry for myself in general so I need to snap out of it. Or I might just go home and have a rest, treat myself to the rest of the day off, would that be really bad?! 

Working from home sounds great! Is that work as in computer work or looking after kids work? :D xx


----------



## lilkim

Dunno if anyone else likes it but Katie and peter is on tonight !!!! hope ive not just embaressed myself infront of you guys but i am addicted to watching it !!:blush:


----------



## Worrisome

Ooh Petite

Google robuitson, its something to do with cough mixture. There is something in a cough mixture that helps ewcm (memory jog). I will try and find some info on it.

Both kids and pc lol and thiss (oops)


----------



## Worrisome

found it here you go, kill 2 birds with one stone

https://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/guaifenesin.html


----------



## Worrisome

Hi Lilkim

Great I love Katie and Peter. Do you think its all for publicity.

Dont be silly join in anytime hun


----------



## PetiteMoi

*lilkim* - yeay thanks for remimding me! DH is golfing and pubbing later so I can watch what I want :D I love Katie and Peter, couldn't believe it when they broke up, wonder if it's a publicity stunt??

*worrisome* - wow I could beat two birds with one stone! Thanks, I'll google that! xx


----------



## PetiteMoi

haha worrisome great minds think alike, thank you!!!! xx


----------



## Worrisome

Freaky we must be in tune lol
Just thought if they are splitting up then there will be no more programme. What will do without our fix, Lurve Desperate house wifes aswell, I know Im sad. Just put a lovely white picket fence in my garden lol


----------



## PetiteMoi

*worrisome* - I never actually got into Desperate Housewives as DH hates it! We have such different taste in telly programmes and I usually let him win the battle over the remote control as I usually have an exciting novel on the go! Wow are you doing gardening work while working at the pc and looking after kids! Super-mum ;) xx


----------



## lilkim

i think alot of it is for publicity , but i really hope they can get back together so for the sake of the kids at least !
worrisome - im trying cough mixture this month to try and increase my CM - lets hope it works - also your symptoms are looking good xx

petit - def pop off home and have some icecream !


----------



## DragonMummy

I used to love Desperate Housewives but I just couldn't be bothered with this last series...


----------



## noja

Hi, I'm 34 (and a half!!). TTC for the first time. Feel my age is against me given this is number one. Doc assures me I have lots of time but seems much too reasonable an attitude to a desperate woman!! Good luck ladies, hopes, prayers and crossed fingers for all of us.


----------



## PetiteMoi

lilkim - that sounds so tempting. I so can't be bothered with work anyway, I might tell my boss I need some rest...Good luck with the cough medicin! I just read about nasty side effects tho, might wait to use it until later on if we need to!!

Welcome *Noja*! That's good how your doctor has a PMA :D We like that in this thread! It's easy to start feeling down and to think too much about your age, especially on a forum like this where there are so many really young people around. That's what this thread is for, for us around and over 30 to feel good about ourselves in our relatively still YOUNG and fertile bodies!! How long have you been ttc for? This is our first month! xx


----------



## leelee

noja said:


> Hi, I'm 34 (and a half!!). TTC for the first time. Feel my age is against me given this is number one. Doc assures me I have lots of time but seems much too reasonable an attitude to a desperate woman!! Good luck ladies, hopes, prayers and crossed fingers for all of us.

Hi and welcome Noja,

Your doctor sounds lovely!


----------



## PetiteMoi

I just had ewcm again! I've now had it on Sat, yesterday and today. What's going on...I will definitely grab dh tonight and won't let him get away ;)

How are we all doing today?? xx


----------



## leelee

PetiteMoi said:


> I just had ewcm again! I've now had it on Sat, yesterday and today. What's going on...I will definitely grab dh tonight and won't let him get away ;)
> 
> How are we all doing today?? xx

Hi PetiteMoi,

I have ECWM for a few days as well. I say as soon as you see it grab your OH! That is my Mum's advice anyway! Although she wasn't as graphic as me!


----------



## PetiteMoi

hahaha leelee  Good advice, I'll take it! It will be a weekend full of bd'ing again - and dh thought he'd be safe after last weekend!!! how are you today? xx


----------



## leelee

PetiteMoi said:


> hahaha leelee  Good advice, I'll take it! It will be a weekend full of bd'ing again - and dh thought he'd be safe after last weekend!!! how are you today? xx

Lol! Your dead right, you go for it!

I am good today. In no mans land at the moment but quite enjoying the 'no pressure' time! Think I will go for hypnotherapy next month if no :bfp: this month. Am usually a positive person but have been negative from day 1 about TTC. Think it would help.


----------



## PetiteMoi

leelee - good plan with hypnotherapy! I'm usually a worrier and have been thinking about using that for other stuff but never got around to it. A friend of mine had it as she stressed too much about work and is feeling a lot better from it. I think it's good to have some kind of a 'plan B' as well, so that if you (against the odds ;)) get a :bfn: you've got a constructive pick-me-up! xx


----------



## leelee

PetiteMoi said:


> leelee - good plan with hypnotherapy! I'm usually a worrier and have been thinking about using that for other stuff but never got around to it. A friend of mine had it as she stressed too much about work and is feeling a lot better from it. I think it's good to have some kind of a 'plan B' as well, so that if you (against the odds ;)) get a :bfn: you've got a constructive pick-me-up! xx

Yeah, I think it will be nice to do something for myself as well. They say the average amount of sessions is 4. With me, it might be 10!!! There's always loads going on in that head of mine!


----------



## PetiteMoi

leelee said:


> Yeah, I think it will be nice to do something for myself as well. They say the average amount of sessions is 4. With me, it might be 10!!! There's always loads going on in that head of mine!

Good thinking! It doesn't really matter how many sessions you have as long as it makes you happy :) But hopefully you will get that :bfp: this month instead!! PMA girl :happydance:

I think will try one of those OPK's I bought to try to figure out what's going on - I know I should test a few days in a row but it will be interesting to see what it shows anyway. I've already warned dh that I will be jumping on him when he gets in!!! :rofl:


----------



## leelee

PetiteMoi said:


> leelee said:
> 
> 
> Yeah, I think it will be nice to do something for myself as well. They say the average amount of sessions is 4. With me, it might be 10!!! There's always loads going on in that head of mine!
> 
> Good thinking! It doesn't really matter how many sessions you have as long as it makes you happy :) But hopefully you will get that :bfp: this month instead!! PMA girl :happydance:
> 
> I think will try one of those OPK's I bought to try to figure out what's going on - I know I should test a few days in a row but it will be interesting to see what it shows anyway. I've already warned dh that I will be jumping on him when he gets in!!! :rofl:Click to expand...

Lol! If your DH is anything like mine he will be thrilled. Well I have some EWCM and it is only CD7. Hopefully that means I will O around CD14. That would be great!


----------



## noja

I'm 34 ( and a half!!) I feel ancient!!:hissy:


----------



## PetiteMoi

*noja* - you're just 4 years older than little me, that's nothing ;) PMA!!! It will soon be us :) xx

Just used an OPK and it showed negative :( Dunno what's going on but will bd tonight anyway!!


----------



## Worrisome

Noja Im 34, ooh does sound old when you say it but really its not.
Im looking forward to starting the opk's, Im hoping they will help with the poad addiction.
Leelee what a fab idea, I think you should go for it.


----------



## noja

Hey petite moi, if you used a Clearblue OPK you need to make sure you haven't peed for 4 hours-I can only manage that first thing in the morning!! :loo: Last time I got a smiley face I was so excited my DH couldn't cope with the pressure...if you know what I mean...things can be SOOoooo complicated! Is this TMI?


----------



## R8ch

Hi ladies,
Hope you are all well - not been around much - lots of BD ing to be done! Well I've managed to not think about ttc too much but I'm 4dpo and the 2ww is draggging on!! What CD are u all on? I think I'll be doing the same tonight as some of you and curling up on the sofa to watch some tv. Try and help take my mind off things, but prob will just be on here reading! I can't help worry that if I take a little too long to get pregnant, it might never happen. My mum went through an early menopause and I'm so scared it might happen to me!! Argh, where's my pma! lol. 
Rx


----------



## noja

I'll have to think myself young!! I comfort myself that DH is a youthful 31. However it appears that at 34 I can't work out how to attach one of those cycle tickers to my messages!


----------



## noja

hey R8ch, I'm on day 29 but had a lap about a week and a half ago so preg not an option this month-you know in some ways it's quite a relief to know I don't have to wait for a BFN this month, anxious about the future though. Watchin Beverly Hills 90210 at the mo and realizing the characters from my youth are now the parents in this series :shhh:


----------



## PetiteMoi

*noja* - I'm using a cheapie one bought online but it says the same thing on there....I guess it probably wasn't 4 hours between my loo visits...might ignore the result!! I know what you mean with the pressure as well, poor blokes really :D xx

*R8ch* - sounds like a good idea to curl up on the sofa and relax your thoughts away from ttc, I might do just that....so difficult to drag myself from the pc though!! How old was your mum when she went through mp? is that hereditary? I don't think you need to worry - but I know how easy it is to lose that PMA! xx


----------



## PetiteMoi

oh and I'm on CD25 and very confused as to which DPO (if any yet) :D


----------



## noja

Pinpointing O can be tricky, I was sure I hadn't this cycle but lap showed that I had.


----------



## R8ch

noja - ahh its a sign of getting old when u think the characters on tv are getting on too!

petite - yup - I hear the kettle for a cup of tea calling too. I'm the same as u - I often just sit with the tv on and the laptop on and surf the net. I swear the more dpo I am the worse I get!! 
Mum was late thirties when she went through menopause, and although it might not mean that I will, I have a slightly higher chance that it could happen to me. gulp. So this is why ttc has turned into a (near) military procedure. 
opk +ve - check. 
Pre-seed - check. 
Sexy time - check. 
Sexy time - check. 
Sexy time - check. 
Rise in temps - check. 
lol. Deary me, what have we all turned into?!
Rx


----------



## noja

There's no saying that what happened to your mum will happen to you too R8ch although I totally understand where you're coming from. Enjoy your cuppa :coffee:


----------



## noja

Eek that sounded a bit unsympathetic R8ch-sorry! Try not to think about that (easier said), we're all plugging for you, it'll happen for all of us-it will.


----------



## PetiteMoi

R8ch said:


> So this is why ttc has turned into a (near) military procedure.
> opk +ve - check.
> Pre-seed - check.
> Sexy time - check.
> Sexy time - check.
> Sexy time - check.
> Rise in temps - check.
> lol. Deary me, what have we all turned into?!
> Rx

Hahaha R8ch, we're exactly the same! Oh dear... Well if it results in a little baby it will all be totally worth it!! I can't remember how old u are hun? You've got quite a way to go still to get to the late thirties don't u? xx

Noja - I rushed to turn the telly on to see which characters are now parents but must just have missed it - which of them are now parents? Curious :D


----------



## R8ch

Ahh thanks :) Its nice to be "surrounded" by people who are all going through similar things. Seeing as most people don't know, including parents, it stops me feeling all alone in this long quest!
Oh and I didn't think that unsympathetic at all!, don't worry.
I do have a little way to go - I'm 30 this year, so I thought I'd better get trying rather than leave it later and find we have problems - rather would know sooner! It will all be soo worth it!! 
Rx


----------



## noja

Tori Spelling and the other blond girl who used to go out with Steve and whose name eludes me as I was giving my laptop more attention than the telly!!! It was on RTE 2-an Irish channel so maybe you weren't able to access it?? 
BTW what is preseed in the context of the procedure? (excuse my ignorance)


----------



## R8ch

haha pre-seed is a sperm friendly lubricant - there's a few posts on it. Several ladies have had great success in using it resulting in BFP! Hey - its worth a shot, right?!


----------



## noja

I have to cease discussions and put away the shopping that has been sitting on the table for the last 2 hours since I started on this for the evening. Thanks for your encouragement ladies, have a nice relaxing evening R8ch and hope you have busy one petitemoi!!


----------



## noja

Right, preseed, must find it!! Anything that might help is a must!! Now, that shopping....


----------



## PetiteMoi

I know, it's nice isn't it to hear about others in the same boat! I'll be 30 this year too - R8ch you've got ages still so try not to worry too much :) 

I will look for preseed as well, have heard a lot about that lately! Def worth trying!!

Ah is it Kelly? I'll have to watch it next time it's on! Was a big BH fan.

have a nice evening girls! xx


----------



## CatesMom

Y'all are all young ones -- I'm 42 and I've seen plenty of other 40-plusers on this thread and board. If we are young enough in body and spirit for the conception marathon, you ladies certainly are. So go get your 30-something bodies in gear for babymaking!


----------



## leelee

CatesMom said:


> Y'all are all young ones -- I'm 42 and I've seen plenty of other 40-plusers on this thread and board. If we are young enough in body and spirit for the conception marathon, you ladies certainly are. So go get your 30-something bodies in gear for babymaking!

Thanks Catesmom,

That means a lot.

:hugs:


----------



## noja

Shopping has been put away and tomorrow's casserole prepared so back to the important stuff. Yes, it was Kelly, can't believe I didn't remember her name!! 
CatesMom, that's so encouraging, thank you. Brought a smile to my face, hope your own marathon is going well for you :p


----------



## Ivana32

Good evening Ladies,
I just got my second :bfn: for this week ( AF due Saturday...:blush:) and I am preparing myself for a productive 3rd cycle...Sofar I haven't used anything but BD-ing every second day....But obviously I need some extra artiliary.
Can anyone tell me where to buy Preseed and OPK's? 
Good lucK for everyone on their May testing days still to come!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey Ivana, try www.zoombaby.com for the opks. Good luck hon! :dust:


----------



## _Vicky_

oohhh I feel REALLY old now - i am 36 (just) ttc for the first time but oh is 28 - doctor told me that makes a difference to our chances.


----------



## Pimms

Hi All

Im new to all this too - im 30 and hubby is 37 and out of the blue on Sunday we decided to try for a baby and now thats all i talk about :baby: Im just waiting for my periods to start so we can do this properly. :happydance:

Amanda


----------



## PetiteMoi

Welcome ladies!! No one's too old in here :D

We didn't bd last night as I pressurised dh too much!! I think we might have missed our window this month :( So typical as we've bd'd every other day throughout the month but not during the crucial days! Last time we bd'd was 19 May...Will try to do it tonight but I feel we've missed it. Poo!!!

Ivanka - sorry to hear about your :bfn: but if AF's not due until tomorrow it might be too early for it to show!! Keep up your PMA! Every other day is supposed to be a great method, as long as you stick to it....xx

How's everyone doing today?


----------



## I want a bump

welcome _vicky_ and Pimms (and anyone else who has joined recently) - you are by no means the oldest on here - I am 40 and there are ladies older than that too so dont let your age get to you - just go for it.....and hopefully you wont have too long for your :bfp:

:hug:


----------



## PetiteMoi

I agree with 'I want a bump' :)

Can someone shed some light on this and let me know what they think?

Thu: bd
Fri: -
Sat: ewcm, bd
Sun: bd
Mon: -
Tue: bd
Wed: ewcm
Thu: ewcm
Fri: no ewcm so far :-(

Have we missed our window??


----------



## Worrisome

Morning all 

Petite Moi, looks good hun dont forget what they say about girlie sperms lol
Only takes one go and they do live for a little while. Happy thoughts.

Well did the dreaded hpt test today and got negative weird as have all the symptons, oh well only 12dpo thinking positively still time. If not watch out next month on the chinese chart it says June would be good to conceive a girl. Would like a girl but would also love another boy (3 would be soooo cute)

Anyone watch Katie and Peter. Did anyone else think knowing what we know. That he doesnt seem to like her anymore. Still very sad for them lovely kiddies.

Would anyone else highlight a 3 year olds hair, or am I being fudsky.


----------



## leelee

Worrisome said:


> Morning all
> 
> Petite Moi, looks good hun dont forget what they say about girlie sperms lol
> Only takes one go and they do live for a little while. Happy thoughts.
> 
> Well did the dreaded hpt test today and got negative weird as have all the symptons, oh well only 12dpo thinking positively still time. If not watch out next month on the chinese chart it says June would be good to conceive a girl. Would like a girl but would also love another boy (3 would be soooo cute)
> 
> Anyone watch Katie and Peter. Did anyone else think knowing what we know. That he doesnt seem to like her anymore. Still very sad for them lovely kiddies.
> 
> Would anyone else highlight a 3 year olds hair, or am I being fudsky.

Hi Worrisome,

Sorry about the BFN. It is prob too early to tell yet though.Give it another few days.

I watched Katie and Peter last night. I thought he was really quite nasty to her in bits of it. I think she has driven him to it though. I do think she genuinely loves him.

Not a fan of highlighting kiddies hair. Let them be children!


----------



## Pimms

I finding TTC all a bit frustrating as im over a week late and until i get my periods then i can't plan next month :hissy:

amanda


----------



## PetiteMoi

*worrisome* - sorry about the bfn but like you say it's still early days and you've got so many symptoms! Keeping my fingers crossed for you!! And thanks for cheering me up hun, I will try to think about those lovely girlie sperms :D I would really like a baby girl as well so that would be great!!

I didn't watch Katie and Peter as dh came home before it started. Is it repeated over the weekend?

Amanda/Pimms - have you tested yet? Do you have any pg symptoms? Sounds frustrating having to wait either way!


----------



## Pimms

PetiteMoi said:


> *worrisome* - sorry about the bfn but like you say it's still early days and you've got so many symptoms! Keeping my fingers crossed for you!! And thanks for cheering me up hun, I will try to think about those lovely girlie sperms :D I would really like a baby girl as well so that would be great!!
> 
> I didn't watch Katie and Peter as dh came home before it started. Is it repeated over the weekend?
> 
> *Amanda/Pimms* - have you tested yet? Do you have any pg symptoms? Sounds frustrating having to wait either way!

I've just tested now and got a :bfn: the symptoms i have is very very tired, a bit nauseas, dampness, sore boobs, but i think these are the same symptoms as periods which is annoying.:cry:

Amanda


----------



## DragonMummy

Over 2 weeks since I came off the pill - no sign of an eggy, no sign of AF....

OK, OK if someone else posted this I would be thinking FFS it's only 2 weeks!!! Just need to get a grip... and there's STILL a chance (albeit teensy) that we caught straight away and I made a honeymoon baby... will have to call it Roman or Roma pmsl!!!


----------



## Worrisome

Oh sorry Amanda, I think our posts crossed.

Hi hun, sorry about the negative but still some people dont show hcg for ages. What test was it you did?

I used the Tesco but not sure of the strength.


----------



## DragonMummy

Am only using cheapy ones from Ebay - as it's only been 2 weeks (and we've just paid out a chuffing great cheque for thewedding!!) I don't want to start forking out on pricier ones just yet...


----------



## PetiteMoi

DragonMummy - aw fingers crossed it's a honeymoon baby!! Must be so frustrating having to just wait! xx

Amanda - fingers crossed for you that those symptoms are pg symptoms and your bfn is just a result of testing too early!! xx


----------



## DragonMummy

It really is! If only I had some sort of time frame to work around but NOTHING!

I am doing ovulation sticks every couple of days then I think in another week I will do a poas... fingers crossed for :bfp:!!!


----------



## PetiteMoi

DragonMummy - fingers crossed!! xx

The babymaking game is so frustrating isn't it, with all the waiting and not knowing. I hope we will all get a nice :bfp: very soon!

We're going out on Saturday with our group of friends and I don't really want to drink a lot just in case... I might blame my cold and say I'm on medication...


----------



## DragonMummy

Ah good call... Otherwise they'll all start nudging each other and thinking youre already duffers which you do NOT need!!!


----------



## PetiteMoi

Exactly - I think they're already watching me closely so this cold might be a good thing!


----------



## DragonMummy

PMSL - you'll have to big it up into a chest infection or something...


----------



## PetiteMoi

good idea! I do have a bad cough so that helps :D


----------



## DragonMummy

Maybe a bit of jip before hand about you don't know if you will be able to make it *cough* because you feel *cough* so very poorly...


----------



## PetiteMoi

Yes that might be good too. It's my husband's group of friends though so I might not speak to them beforehand but the way I sound now there's no mistaking me having a cold :D The weekend after this though we're going to see some friends, two of which have babies, so not sure how that'll work out! I guess I'll have to stick to the chest infection story but say it's on the mend!!


----------



## noja

Hi Pimms and Vivky, I'm new around here too, 35 years old and counting the wrinkles----:rofl:


----------



## berrukins

Hey PetiteMoi, while you're on the cough, you might want to consider taking Robutissen which also helps in increasing EWCM, for the benefit of the little swimmers!!


----------



## PetiteMoi

berrukins -thanks for the advice hun, worrisome gave me that tip too :) I read about some nasty side effects tho, not sure if I want to use that unless I have to! Might try it out in a few month's time if I haven't had a :bfp: yet (although of course my PMA is telling me I shan't be needing it!!) xx

How is everyone today? My cold is lingering, trying to relax and take it easy today so that I can face a night out tonight! Will probably just stay for a couple of (soft) drinks though!


----------



## DragonMummy

Yeah am good. DH is off swinging in the trees at a Go Ape! day so me and DS are home alone. We've already been for a little walk in the sunshine to post all teh wedding thank you cards and to pick some dandelions for the rabbits. Am so rock n roll... We just had a very sexy sausage butty for lunch though - YUM!


----------



## PetiteMoi

DragonMummy - your day so far sounds lovely! I can't wait to be a mum too and do all those things xx


----------



## DragonMummy

It does make mundane things much more exciting. He nearly wet himself when the post van turned up to pick up the letters we had just posted! Which was lucky since we live down a little lane!!!


----------



## R8ch

Hi Ladies
Blimey - had to hunt for this post. Been a few days since any activity.
How are we all? My pma has decided to pack its bags and disappear for a while after it looks like I have a short luteal phase (around 10 days) :sad1: . Boo! My temps just drop massively at 8dpo! Doctors don't seem worried ("just stop worrying, have a holiday and throw away the OPKs" - yup, very helpful, thanks ](*,) ). 
I'm not going to take any more B vitamins than I already am (my wee is yellow enough with pregnacare thanks!) but have thought about using agnus castus. Not normally into using herbs or alternative supplements as I don't think enough research has been done. However, I think I may have to visit Holland and Barretts today! 
I didn't think this was all getting to me at all, but broke down in tears today and I realised I was a lot more caught up in this TTC business than I thought. Looking back we're on our 7th cycle (well, #3 TTC properly) so I suppose I've just realised that it'll take me longer than a few tries.
Hopefully people are in a better mood than me today! :thumbup:
Rx


----------



## Lou78

Hiya ladies,
30 yrs old and just started trying in April after getting married! Have looked forward to this my whole life!! Woohoo!
CD19, test June 6th.
How do you put a ticker on?
Lou x


----------



## Peach Blossom

:hugs: r8ch


----------



## SmileyShazza

Well the :witch: got me so it's back to square one.

Not overly suprised as that was our first month of trying and to be honest we really didn't :babydance: plus I was estimating my cycle and it was slightly shorter than I thought so I think I may have missed my most fertile time by a few days.

So it's back to the drawing board which means more sex this month and seeing what happens :)

Good luck everybody!


----------



## R8ch

Thanks Peach :)

Shazza - Good luck for next month. How long is your cycle? Mine are quite short and vary from 24 - 26 days.

Lou - I use LilyPie.com to create mine - there are other websites - have a look at other posts and threads, lots of people have them.

I feel a lot better after chocolate and a cuppa. Have dusted myself down - time to plan next months' "attack" of sperm meets egg!
Looking forwards to seeing some :bfp: ladies!
Rx


----------



## lynne_1979

Hi i turned 30 in march and im ttc wth my second i have a lil boy of 4(5 in july) i soooo miss the baby days!


Good luck to everyone.xx


----------



## SmileyShazza

R8ch said:


> Shazza - Good luck for next month. How long is your cycle? Mine are quite short and vary from 24 - 26 days.

This first one was 25 days so I'm going by that as a kind of guideline for this month, though whether it will be similar next month who knows.

I think an increase in baby dancing is a good start this month which am going to try and do. Am sure hubby won't have any problems with that :p


----------



## DragonMummy

20 days off the pill and STILL no period... COME ON AF!!! Unless I am duffers at which point I shall have to stop the Cambridge diet...


----------



## kgal28

I just turned #29.. and ttc #1.. good luck to all of us!!!


----------



## PetiteMoi

Hi ladies - I'm so sorry I haven't been on for a while. I've been busy at work and at home, doing up our garden! At least it's nice to think about something else for a while... although it's all I've been able to think about still!!

*R8ch* - so sorry to hear you've been feeling down :( Forgive my ignorance but is a short luteal phase bad news? It's easy to say for someone else to relax and not think about it!! Hope you're feeling a bit better today :hugs:

*Lou78* - welcome and congrats on getting married!!

*SmileyShazza* - oh the bloody :witch:!! Well at least you know and you can start again in a couple of weeks!

*lynne_1979* - welcome and good luck ttc for your second! I can imagine how you must miss the baby days and long for a little one again!

*DragonMummy* - omg you might be pg!! have you tested yet? x

*kgal28* - welcome and good luck :D

I've had a headache today and on Monday without any real reason, I'm hoping this is a pg symptom! :witch: is due 31 May but might be late so I've told myself not to test until 3 June, but we'll see how that goes...!


----------



## Peach Blossom

PetiteMoi said:


> *R8ch* - so sorry to hear you've been feeling down :( Forgive my ignorance but is a short luteal phase bad news? It's easy to say for someone else to relax and not think about it!! Hope you're feeling a bit better today :hugs:

Your LP should be a minimum of 10 days. It is the time from O to :witch: and if it isn't long enough the fertilised egg doesn't get a chance to embed before the linging starts to shed. I start spotting around 5DPO which as you can imagine isn't great. This month I have start taking vit B50 - (R8ch it is a lot high concentration than in a multivit so poss worth trying) - Agnus Castus AND started using progesterone cream... hoping that my LP will be lengthened as a result! 

:hug::hug::hug: to everyone.


----------



## PetiteMoi

Thanks Peach Blossom! I keep my fingers xd for you and R8ch xx

I have peed 3 times since I got home from work 3 hours ago. Hoping it's a sign!! Could it be, even if it's really early - 4-9 days before AF is due??


----------



## Peach Blossom

Defo could be a sign Petitemoi... Ooo... exciting! Finger's crossed for you! :dust:


----------



## PetiteMoi

Thanks Peach Blossom!!! I would probably go crazy from happiness if I was pregnant! I can't even imagine what it would feel like!


----------



## DragonMummy

fingers crossed PM!!! No go for me this month - AF on her witchy way... bugger it...


----------



## PetiteMoi

DragonMummy said:


> fingers crossed PM!!! No go for me this month - AF on her witchy way... bugger it...

Thanks hun!! Bloody :witch:!! Why can't she just stay awaaaay?? Fingers crossed next month will be your month!! xx


----------



## R8ch

Peach Blossom said:


> Your LP should be a minimum of 10 days. It is the time from O to :witch: and if it isn't long enough the fertilised egg doesn't get a chance to embed before the linging starts to shed. I start spotting around 5DPO which as you can imagine isn't great. This month I have start taking vit B50 - (R8ch it is a lot high concentration than in a multivit so poss worth trying) - Agnus Castus AND started using progesterone cream... hoping that my LP will be lengthened as a result!
> 
> :hug::hug::hug: to everyone.

lol as Peach Blossom said. I'm sure B50 and Agnus Castus is for some people, but not for me at the moment. I've only been temping for 2 months so I need to get a feel for what is normal first. Plus Agnus Castus is a potent herb so I'm not too keen on taking it without some more study into it (just the scientist in me coming out!). I hope that doesn't come across as me being horrible, its just not for me at the mo.

Argh sorry to hear AF got u Dragonmummy - at least u have got your periods back after the pill!

Fingers crossed Peach Blossom and Petitemoi

Hoping for BFP all round!

Rx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Haha... yeah, I'm a bit of a one for blindly just taking things!! I used to get sachets of powder from my TCM and didn't have a clue what was in it.. probably ground unicorn horn or something! Well I hope you find something that works for you hon! :hugs:


----------



## noja

Hi ladies, back after a particularly long visit from :witch: Eight full days, although it has kept my mind busy and distracted from counting the days to O!!!! Starting to develop a battle strategy for this month now :ninja:I'm not sure if it's too soon after the lap to be thinking about it though (3 weeks).

Went back to work this week (teaching). As I suspected one of the mums stared and stared AND stared at my stomach trying to work out if I'm pregnant-not my imagination, I know for sure there was speculation. Oh well.... 

*petite-moi*-hope this is it for you!
*R8ch*-are there funny ingredients in Agnus Castus?

and welcome to any other slightly more mature ladies -well slightly older if not slightly more mature, who have signed in since I was last here. May the force be with us........


----------



## DragonMummy

Well actually AF still not here - been bloated and crampy for days and last night I had so much trapped wind I was just waiting to feel that little gush (SORRY!!! TMI!!!!) any second but still nothing.

As a result I have pissed on my hand three times today and still negative.


----------



## PetiteMoi

*Noja* - oh no how annoying, why did that mum keep staring at your stomach? Do they know you're ttc?

*DragonMummy* - wow still no af, good news!! Annoying though how you get :bfn:'s. When was af due again?

I haven't got any symptoms really, just looking for them all the time so that every single little thing in my body I overanalyse and I know it's just imagination. *sigh* These 2ww are so boring without symptoms. AF is due 31 May if my cycle is 34 days, BUT it can be 29-39 days so you never know. I want to test tomorrow but dh doesn't think there's any point yet. Aarrrgh it's not him who has to refrain from drinking and not knowing what's happening with his body!!

Btw, do you girls drink in your 2ww?? I've had a glass of wine every now and then, mostly because it's so bloody difficult to hide it from people, when I don't even know I'm pg or not! Hubby thinks I should have a couple of glasses of wine tonight as we're going to some friend's house but I'm unsure... how much could it harm the little bean if there is one??

xx


----------



## DragonMummy

Well am not due - only came off the pill on the 7th so waiting for it to come back....

Just had another look at my test before chucking it and there is a bloody line on it now!!! Just doing another one as I think it is just because it has been sitting around...


----------



## Lou78

:bfp: ? How long til you saw the line?!!
what did the 2nd one say?!!
The Suspense!


----------



## berrukins

PetiteMoi said:


> *Noja* ... I haven't got any symptoms really, just looking for them all the time so that every single little thing in my body I overanalyse and I know it's just imagination. *sigh* These 2ww are so boring without symptoms. AF is due 31 May if my cycle is 34 days, BUT it can be 29-39 days so you never know. I want to test tomorrow but dh doesn't think there's any point yet. Aarrrgh it's not him who has to refrain from drinking and not knowing what's happening with his body!!
> 
> Btw, do you girls drink in your 2ww?? I've had a glass of wine every now and then, mostly because it's so bloody difficult to hide it from people, when I don't even know I'm pg or not! Hubby thinks I should have a couple of glasses of wine tonight as we're going to some friend's house but I'm unsure... how much could it harm the little bean if there is one??
> 
> xx

Oh PetiteMoi, I know how you feel! I also feel equally bored during my current 2ww .. I've got no symptoms to date as well, cept a little bit of nausea yesterday morning and getting hungrier faster, but I wouldn't count them in as possible EPS, since my nose has always been sensitive to bad smells (which probably explained the nausea) and as for the hunger bit, maybe I am just getting greedy, hahahaa ... 

I haven't drunk this cycle cause I've been telling peeps I'm on medication, and now people are probably wondering if I've got some weird illness that constantly has me on medication, hahahaa ... but usually I'll have a glass or two during my 2ww ... it's really hard to avoid especially at weddings, so I take a glass and try to drink as slowly as I can, or I'll have half a glass and pass the rest to DH when no one's looking. But when I'm home, it just kills me not being able to unwind after a long tiring workday with wine .. although a glass won't hurt but I'm temping, and it would certainly give me a false high temp the next day which I don't want to confuse any readings on my chart. 

A few glasses shouldn't be a problem, but if possible try to limit yourself to 1-2 glasses and make up some lame excuse like, you're driving? (would you be?) or you've been developing some nasty rash lately each time u drink too much ... hahaha anything to protect the baby if you could!


----------



## honey08

:hi; just wana say goodluck ladies and dont give up !! my first pregnancy was at 27 and we sadley mmc, took us 7mth to fall again and im not 28 1/2 and due in july .......... so dont give up !! 
some tips if u want any ........
*i charted on fertilityfriends,
*opk/monitor
*both of us were taking folic acid and maca tablets (macas herbel and can help with sperm/egg etc)
*dont get to wrapped into ttc,after 3mth of no drinking etc,it jsut felt like we were *having baby makin sex,so we started aving a good drink once/twice a mth :D
*using insteadcups !! google them, i truly belive it helped lots :D 

erm think thats it for the moment, keeping everything X for everyone :hugs:

ps i never got :bfp:till 16dpo !!!


----------



## noja

Hi, yes, admittedly even during the 2ww I'd have a few wee glasses of red wine, usually maybe a glass and a half on a Saturday night, but definitely no spirits (I'm a gin and tonic girl-or at least I was until starting TTC! ).

Hang in there ladies, the 2ww is a drag but some of these days it'll all be worth it. :hug:

Petite-moi, I guess cause people know how old I am and that I adore kids (I've always been a sucker for cooing over all the little baby brothers and sisters of the children I teach) so they assume-quite correctly into the bargain-that a baby would be the next natural step. Along with that I teach in a small country school with only 19 children and 2 teachers so it's a small, close knit community and people do talk. I don't mind what people say or think when 'm not listening but a little bit of subtlety would go a long way!! I know there was no harm intended but it was a bit hard after everything that has happened. 
Did you do the test? How did it go? Really hoping for you.....and if not we're still here for you.


----------



## R8ch

Hi Ladies,
Erm I feel a bit of a plonker :blush: The other day I posted when I was all emotional. I think you can count hormonal as one of my pregnancy signs, :rofl: What I thought was the start of AF was actually implantation bleed which didn't amount to very much at all and the cramps have lasted for a few days and feel different. I had a feeling and tested on Thursday :bfp: :happydance:
I wanted to make sure so I tested again today with the same result.
I don't think it has sunk in yet.
Good luck to everyone. It's not over until AF arrives. I really haven't had many symptoms at all. I'll be hanging around TTC for a while yet as it is such early days. Thanks for all your kind words over the passed week.
Baby dust to all!!!
Rx


----------



## PetiteMoi

Congrats R8ch!!!!! Excellent news!!! No time to write much but tested neg this morning, but af isn't due until tomorrow at the earliest - but the test was an extra sensitive one, does that mean it should be neg? :( xx


----------



## lynne_1979

*lynne_1979* - welcome and good luck ttc for your second! I can imagine how you must miss the baby days and long for a little one again!



I've had a headache today and on Monday without any real reason, I'm hoping this is a pg symptom! :witch: is due 31 May but might be late so I've told myself not to test until 3 June, but we'll see how that goes...![/QUOTE]

Thanks i really do miss them!


----------



## tateypot

I have just joined and cannot tell you how much better I feel reading other peoples posts. Genuinely started to believe I was going mad as this whole 2ww does my head in! Had various symptoms this month but tested today at 12dpo and it was BFN. Wish I could just wait but done 3 tests so far. Anyway, trying to stay positive for next month!
Wish you all the very best of luck.
xxx


----------



## tateypot

By the way, I am 34 and spoke to the doc only yesterday about the whole age thing. She told me that there are more women over 40 having abortions than girls under 16. She seemed totally unconcerned about my age at this stage...


----------



## noja

Many Congratulations *R8ch*!!!! Hopefully we'll all get a chance to catch up with you in a different forum before too long!:hug:
*Petite-moi*, I'm so sorry about your cursed BFN. Chin up and relax for the next few weeks and enjoy a few glasses/bottles of wine in the meantime!! :wine:
And *Tateypot* welcome to the forum and thanks for the encouragement about the age issue! I's also 34.


----------



## DragonMummy

It was only a watermark yesterday - I thought as much but just wanted to be sure.

Am testing again tomorrow morning just to be sure. Mainly as I have had AF symptoms all week now and STILL no AF!!! Just want it to come if it's coming - get it out of the way so I can crack on with next month!


----------



## PetiteMoi

Morning ladies! Hope you're all outside enjoying the gorgeous sunshine (well at least it's sunny where I am in South London!) :icecream:

*berrukins* - how are you feeling today, any symptoms yet? I know what you mean, you try to put every single little feeling down to pg symptom! I had a bad stomach ache yesterday (prob due to gassy stomach haha) and prayed it would be due to pg... My left boob hurts a bit too but I probably just caught it somewhere :rofl:

*tateypot *- welcome! Good news about your doctor's comments, that gives us all hope! It's great to have the girls in the same boat to talk to, especially as men don't seem to get it at all. My dh thinks I'm mad trying not to drink in the 2ww as, if I'm pregnant, "it's not even a baby yet". :dohh: And I'm not even mentioning potential symptoms anymore as he always sighs and tells me it's most likely something else! Let a woman have some hope!

*R8ch* - how are you feeling today hun?? That's such great news about your :bfp: - the first one in the thread! :happydance: Spread some baby dust please ;)

*DragonMummy* - Good luck with your test this morning!!! I'm keeping everything crossed for you, please let it be a :bfp:!!

*Noja* - thanks hun, I'm not giving up on hope just yet though as I know I tested a bit early. Not over till the :witch: sings ;) Aw I can imagine how everyone must speculate but like you say, it wouldn't hurt to be a bit subtle about it!! It's the last thing you need right now!

We saw two couples yesterday who both had babies recently and it made me ache from longing for a baby. I managed to just have one glass of wine, drinking it slowly!

xx


----------



## PetiteMoi

Btw I'm on CD35 today... My cycle is 28-39 days but usually around 34 days. I have a tiny bit of ache in my lower back, on the right hand side but that's about it when it comes to symptoms. As I said I tested neg last morning on a sensitive test :( What do you girls think, do I still have chance this month..? xx


----------



## aneageraussie

hello all ladies... i was off for a week.. i was on holidays and now holidays over :cry: and have to go to work tommorow....

so this cycle i did nothing.. no OPK , temps or preseed... so i hv no idea when exactly i O and right now im in ww butnot sure DPO.. im assuming 2-3 DPO ..
we :sex: when we felt like... so if i get a :bfp: this cycle it will be a total surprise.. :happydance:

petitemoi- i hv heard girls getting :bfp: 16-18 DPO and they too had :bfn: before.. so its not over till :witch: comes... im rooting for ya girl...


----------



## DragonMummy

Bah - another neg this morning. Think I have to face the fact that I am just not preg! Come on AF - get out of the way so we can start again for a June baby!!!


----------



## R8ch

Hi to all the new joiners to the thread.
OOh lots of you are around the same stage and waiting to test - Don't give up - until :witch: comes you never know!! Good luck!
I'm feeling great today. Just been gundog training with my young dog who went fantastically. Nice to get out in the sun and not think about everything. Still such an early stage and trying not to worry.
Spreading baby dust to everyone - I really hope you all see your :bfp: soon!!
Rx


----------



## berrukins

Hi PetiteMoi, I've no symptoms yet `cept getting hungry much faster than usual. It's CD11 for me today, so still keeping my fingers crossed. A gassy stomach is a good sign of pregnancy as pregnancy hormones might cause this. I watched "Baby On Board" (starring Heather Graham & Jerry O`Connell) and her main symptom of pregnancy was constant bad farts and burping! hahaa .. so yes this might really be a positive sign for you! When are you planning to test next?


----------



## tateypot

Thanks for the welcome to this forum!

I am due AF today or tomorrow, but already getting cramps so not holding out much hope!
Seem to convince myself I am preggers every month, but not so far!
I do still have few drinks during the 2ww but I agree that you do worry that you might be harming a little bean!


----------



## DragonMummy

tateypot may I just say what a great name you have - I am always impressed by a good login name!


----------



## tateypot

Thankyou very much dragonmummy!


----------



## DragonMummy

Even more poignant as I have just cooked a roast - many tateys! Or taytoos as Harry calls them.

Not that I benefitted from the cooking - stupid Cambridge diet...


----------



## leelee

Hi all,

Hope everyone is well!

Dragonmummy, the roast sounds lovely! I had nutroast today. I usually have a chicken or beef but went veggie today. And very tasty too it was!

I think I am O'ing today so should be entering the 2WW tomorrow! Can't wait. I hope I have high temps this month as there was nothing to get excited about last month!


----------



## DragonMummy

They only had pork chops with roasties veg and gravy - no point in doing a full roast for DH and DS since I'm not allowed to eat at the moment! I did a bitching roast pork last week though - GORGEOUS crackling!


----------



## leelee

DragonMummy said:


> They only had pork chops with roasties veg and gravy - no point in doing a full roast for DH and DS since I'm not allowed to eat at the moment! I did a bitching roast pork last week though - GORGEOUS crackling!

Mmmmm, yum yum had pork chops last night!

Sorry you can't eat? Have you a throat infection or something?


----------



## DragonMummy

Cambridge Diet - only allowed 3 of their soups/milkshakes a day :(

Plus about 10 gallons of water which means I am pissing like a water feature! Helpful for my POAS addiction though :D

And I lost 6lbs last week - WOOT!!!


----------



## leelee

DragonMummy said:


> Cambridge Diet - only allowed 3 of their soups/milkshakes a day :(
> 
> Plus about 10 gallons of water which means I am pissing like a water feature! Helpful for my POAS addiction though :D
> 
> And I lost 6lbs last week - WOOT!!!

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## DragonMummy

:D

Could really eat a chicken and bacon sarnie right now though - loads of mayo... yummmmmmmmm


----------



## DragonMummy

testing - Oh cool, the new avatar worked!


----------



## PetiteMoi

*aneageraussie* - welcome back! Although you probably wish you weren't..! The first day back is always horrible but you'll get used to it very soon. Where did you go for your hols? Thanks for your reassurance, I will try to keep my PMA!! xx

*R8ch* - thanks hun! Glad you had a lovely day. You must be over the moon still :) xx

*berrukins* - thanks, I'm really hoping it was a symptom, although it was only for an hour yesterday and now it's gone... had some pain in my lower tummy today but nothing too bad and it's gone now as well!!! You on CD11 or 11DPO?? I will test again on Wednesday when I'm on CD39 (my cycles vary from 29 to 39...) I sooo want to get a :bfp:!!! xx

*tateypot* - good to hear someone else likes a drink or two during 2ww! I feel really bad drinking though so I do try to just have max one glass of wine when I do drink, and I don't drink at home (except perhaps one glass on a Friday) so that I can 'save' it for when we're around people and don't want to make them suspicious...xx

*DragonMummy* - how annoying with :bfn:s and no af!!! You just want to know don't you, so that you can get on with trying (or hopefully being pregnant!). I have a feeling the same thing will happen to me this month - I bet af is really, really late. So you're on a diet!! That's not bad when ttc is it?? Good luck hun, looking at your lovely pic it doesn't seem you need it at all tho, you look stunning!! xx

*leelee* - good luck on your 2ww, it's sooo exciting! xx


----------



## Timid

I'll be testing this week ladies, fingers crossed!!

Been having loads of symptoms, could be that now I'm aware of things, I'm noticing things I usually get before af arrives - will keep you updated though! :)


----------



## R8ch

Yay Timid another one testing soon!!
Loving the new avatar DragonMummy!!
Loads of baby dust for everyone this week!
Rx


----------



## DragonMummy

@Petite Moi - it's not allowed if youre pregnant or breastfeeding but ok if youre TTC. Am only doing it for 4 weeks. Am currently 1.5 stone overweight so I want to get back into the comfort BMI zone before I get preggers. I put it all on when I was on the depo jab (grrrr!) and never got round to losing it! Everyone thinks its baby weight as its all on my tummy and boobs. Was great when I was pregnant as I have good legs so I went from a 16 to size 12 maternity jeans!!!

Am a 14-16 now - I would like to be a comfortable 12. And thanks - that's our favourite wedding picture!


----------



## leelee

DragonMummy said:


> @Petite Moi - it's not allowed if youre pregnant or breastfeeding but ok if youre TTC. Am only doing it for 4 weeks. Am currently 1.5 stone overweight so I want to get back into the comfort BMI zone before I get preggers. I put it all on when I was on the depo jab (grrrr!) and never got round to losing it! Everyone thinks its baby weight as its all on my tummy and boobs. Was great when I was pregnant as I have good legs so I went from a 16 to size 12 maternity jeans!!!
> 
> Am a 14-16 now - I would like to be a comfortable 12. And thanks - that's our favourite wedding picture!

Beautiful photo DragonMummy!


----------



## DragonMummy

:d thanks!!!!


----------



## berrukins

Hi PetiteMoi .. oh silly me, I got the days all wrong .. I don't know what's overcome me these days ... I am 11DPO, not CD11. So sorry about the boo-boo :blush: I'm intending to test on Wed or Thurs too, if there are no signs of AF yet! Good luck, fxd!


----------



## PetiteMoi

Oh berrukins :) I know what it's like, I'm just glad it wasn't me this time haha. Then we'll be testing on the same day probably! I want to test on Wed or Thurs as well, depending on if I get any symptoms... xx

DragonMummy - good luck, you're doing a good job :) xx

Today and yesterday I've had 'pain' in my lower stomach on the right hand side, it feels like someone is touching it with small needles, do you know the feeling? I also had headache yesterday and today also. And I have see through cm if that means anything!


----------



## berrukins

Good luck, PetiteMoi! I think I might be out earlier than expected this month .. I've discovered spotting today which may most possibly mean the old witch is on her way :(


----------



## PetiteMoi

oh no berrukins - let's hope it's pg spotting!!! Keeping my fingers crossed! xx


----------



## berrukins

PetiteMoi said:


> oh no berrukins - let's hope it's pg spotting!!! Keeping my fingers crossed! xx

Thanks PetiteMoi, I've just taken a look at my FF chart and not sure if I agree with FF if my Ov date was on CD21 or 23. Since I recorded the darkest +OPK ever on CD22, but FF says I ovulated on CD21. If it's CD23, then today will make it 10DPO. But then again, I might just be trying to console myself for the spotting, haha. If spotting gets any heavier tomorrow & in the days to come, then that'll seal the deal for me! 

I'm keeping my bets on you - Fxd for Wed's test ... hoping it'll turn out :bfp:


----------



## tateypot

Fingers crossed for those of you testing this week. I should have got AF yesterday but nothing as yet. Couldn't resist and tested this morning - BFN so reckon I am out this month. Just wish she would get here now so I can get on with next month! Do you recommend charting? I have not tried this and dont have a thermometer so would have to work out how it all works.
xx


----------



## subby

Hello, will be 30 in Nov and TTC. All the best to us all..plus i just joined bnb and all dese abbr are really strange to me...anybody interested in being a personal friend? to at least teach me dese abbr?


----------



## BabyBrave

Hello all. Can't sleep so posting on here. :dohh:

I'm 34 and we're trying for our first. Onto cycle 6 now and getting nervous that I've left it too late. :hissy:

Trying to stay optimistic that we'll manage to be safely pregnant before I hit 35. Hubby is only 28 (oooh I'm such a cradle snatcher), so he should be raring to go!

Come ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooon :bfp: :happydance:


----------



## berrukins

subby said:


> Hello, will be 30 in Nov and TTC. All the best to us all..plus i just joined bnb and all dese abbr are really strange to me...anybody interested in being a personal friend? to at least teach me dese abbr?

Hi Subby, welcome!! Hope your stay here will be short and sweet :) As for the abrevs, here's some decoding: 

AF: Aunt Flo (period) 
OV: Ovulation 
BD: Babydance (sex) 
BFP: Big Fat Positive (+pregnancy test) 
BFN: Big Fat Negative (-pregnancy test) 
OPK: Ovulation prediction kit 
FXD: fingers crossed 

Hmm, that's all I can think off the top of my head. Anymore you can think of?


----------



## PetiteMoi

Thanks *berrukins*! I might be testing on Thu now as that's CD39 (my cycle is normally 29-39 days long!) On CD37 today and my right boob hurts!

*tateypot* - it's not over till the :witch: sings remember! I tested neg as well last Sat but am not reading anything into it, it's too early to test.

*Subby* - welcome hun! I know what you mean about the abbrevations, I couldn't understand anyone's posts before haha. You'll soon get used to it tho. Berrukins gave you a very useful list! I can also add: 

EWCM - eggwhite cervical mucus (the like you get around ov)
CD - Cycle Day (starting from the first day of your period)
DPO - Day(s) Past Ovulation

*BabyBrave* - welcome sweetie, don't worry about age - someone's doctor in this thread said most abortions are had by women over 40!! I think that's quite a reassuring fact ;) xx

So what do you all think about my boob pain? ;-) It hurts when I move! Just my right one..?!

xx


----------



## Andiepie81

Hi all! I just turned 28 on May 13th, may I join all you fine ladies? Or do I not make the cut? :shy:..lol


----------



## PetiteMoi

*AndiePie* - of course, welcome hun!! xx How long have you been ttc for? Your son looks really cute!


----------



## morayo

subby said:


> Hello, will be 30 in Nov and TTC. All the best to us all..plus i just joined bnb and all dese abbr are really strange to me...anybody interested in being a personal friend? to at least teach me dese abbr?

:hugs:, nice to see u here hun.hope u get ur :bfp: soon.


----------



## berrukins

Hey PetiteMoi, I'm out this month :hissy: The spotting's gotten a little heavier and it's getting darker, so I have no doubt that it's AF on her way. DH is just as upset as me though, because we had a very stressful month (and another upcoming next stressful month) so we tried our best .. but well, didn't work out alright ... I'm so sad now but I have to pick myself up to try again ... will be onto cycle 5 now .. wondering when will it eventually end with a bfp? 

None the less, I'm keeping all my fingers and toes crossed for ya! Sore boobies are always a good sign! Hang in there, thurs isn't that far away now! 

:hug:


----------



## PetiteMoi

*berrukins* - oh no, I'm so sorry hun :hugs: It must be so disappointing, but I think the average is 7 months (?) so hang in there, it will happen!!! xx


----------



## PetiteMoi

berrukins, here are some statistics, not sure if they'll make you feel better or not: https://www.gettingpregnant.co.uk/howlongwillittake.htm
xx


----------



## subby

morayo said:


> subby said:
> 
> 
> Hello, will be 30 in Nov and TTC. All the best to us all..plus i just joined bnb and all dese abbr are really strange to me...anybody interested in being a personal friend? to at least teach me dese abbr?
> 
> :hugs:, nice to see u here hun.hope u get ur :bfp: soon.Click to expand...

Thanks hun!!! good to see u here too..and thanks for the the intro. I am enjoying every bit of it.:hugs:


----------



## subby

@ berrukins and petitemoi..thanks for ur response...best wishes to us all!!!


----------



## Andiepie81

PetiteMoi said:


> *AndiePie* - of course, welcome hun!! xx How long have you been ttc for? Your son looks really cute!


Thank you! He will be 10 years old in 2 weeks! We have been TTC for 3 months now. The :witch: showed up yesterday so we are out this month. So upward and onward and march forward (thats my chant to those lil :spermy:) I just hope they listen soon! :hugs:


----------



## PetiteMoi

_Upward and onward and march forward_ - brilliant!! I'll steal that mantra from you if that's ok ;) I'm on CD37 today and will test on Thursday which is CD39 as my cycle is 29-39 days long!!


----------



## berrukins

PetiteMoi said:


> berrukins, here are some statistics, not sure if they'll make you feel better or not: https://www.gettingpregnant.co.uk/howlongwillittake.htm
> xx

Thanks PetiteMoi! I am hoping that we will fall into the 60% of couples who conceive within 6 months ... pretty close to 6 months of TTCing for us, we will be going into cycle 5 now! 

One more day to :test:, can't wait to hear your results! How are you feeling today?


----------



## PetiteMoi

*berrukins* - I'm sure you belong to those 60%!! I'm still very impatient and hoping for :witch: to stay away! On CD38 today! I so want to know either way before the weekend!! No real symptoms right now, except my nipples hurt this morning when I put my top on. I know I've set myself up for a huge fall this month by hoping and dreaming so much but I just can't help it...! xx


----------



## ponymomma

Hello again ladies, 

Hope all are well. After that awful witch showed on my B'day last month, couldn't really stand thinking about all this for a while. But here I am 5 dpo again and getting hopeful. Planning on testing around the 15th again (should I need to). PMA PMA Anyone else around that date?


----------



## quail

hi everyone can i join you im kirsty and im 35 aqnd im ttc my tenth[yes tenth]im currently 3dpo so in the 2ww just waiting until i can test,hope you are all well.xx


----------



## PetiteMoi

*ponymama* - ah good luck hun!! Fingers crossed this is your month! I'll be testing before you, getting so impatient now... Do you have any symptoms? I guess it's a bit early yet!! xx


----------



## PetiteMoi

quail said:


> hi everyone can i join you im kirsty and im 35 aqnd im ttc my tenth[yes tenth]im currently 3dpo so in the 2ww just waiting until i can test,hope you are all well.xx

Oh my!!! Good luck :D how old are your other kids? xx


----------



## Worrisome

Hi everyone

Wow petite, not been on for a bit, sounds promising hun.

Well I'm officially late, poas but nada, so just waiting now for af. She seems to have gone awol. Wish she would just hurry up though as I know Im not, even though I had all the weird symptons must have been the pill hormones.

Good luck to testing everyone. PMA PMA PMA


----------



## quail

PetiteMoi said:


> quail said:
> 
> 
> hi everyone can i join you im kirsty and im 35 aqnd im ttc my tenth[yes tenth]im currently 3dpo so in the 2ww just waiting until i can test,hope you are all well.xx
> 
> Oh my!!! Good luck :D how old are your other kids? xxClick to expand...

they are 17,11,10,9,7,5,3,2,and nearly 1


----------



## smileybird

I'm 30 and ttc baby number 2.
This is the first month of actively trying so I'm really excited. On CD17 today and just waiting for a positive opk.
Lots of luck to everyone x


----------



## PetiteMoi

*worrisome* - long time no see hun! How annoying with :bfn: and no :witch:!! Hope either shows up soon (hopefully the :bfp:!!) so that you know what's going on. It's so frustrating not knowing. xx

*smileybird* - welcome! Hope your opk's will be positive very soon! We're on our first month as well, so exciting isn't it!! xx

*quail* - that's amazing! Do you get any help with them? Sounds like a handful with all of those little ones xx


----------



## DragonMummy

Quail you are clearly bonkers yet I am hugely jealous pmsl!!!

Afternoon ladies - still no AF, still no BFP still no ovulating.... I am like a little womb shaped desert at the moment....


----------



## lilkim

berrukins - please dont feel too down , we are on month 5 and also have alot of stress at the mo (hubby doing a long and tiring course at work and moving house (fxed)) - i know how you are feeling and we will get there i promise you , our baby just needs more time to be specially chosen xx:hugs:


----------



## ponymomma

DragonMommy,

https://www.babyandbump.com/images/smilies/hugs2.gif for you. Don't get too down. I'm sure Quail will let us borrow a few if we need!!!


----------



## PetiteMoi

ponymomma said:


> DragonMommy,
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/images/smilies/hugs2.gif for you. Don't get too down. I'm sure Quail will let us borrow a few if we need!!!

:rofl:


----------



## tateypot

Hi Everyone,

AF arrived yesterday so I am definitely out for this month. Roll on next month - PMA!!! Good luck for those of you still in the 2WW. Going to take agnus caste this month. From reading threads on this site i think I need to take them until I ovulate so I will let you know how it goes.
xx


----------



## DragonMummy

ponymomma said:


> dragonmommy,
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/images/smilies/hugs2.gif for you. Don't get too down. I'm sure quail will let us borrow a few if we need!!!

pmsl!!!


----------



## DragonMummy

Tateypot bring on teh PMA - I have bags of it but unfortunately it is costing me a fortune in rather optimistic HPTs!!!!


----------



## quail

hi all well ive done about 4 hpts today even though im only 4dpo [im a poas aholic]and i got a very faint second line but i dont see how i can at only 4dpo? i will keep testing until af is due and see what happens.xx


----------



## PetiteMoi

*quail* - wow 4 tests in a day!? Fingers crossed for you!

*Tateypot* - keeping my fingers crossed for ya this month hun!!! Sending bucket loads of PMA your way!! xx

*DragonMummy* - I'm probably taking an optimistic test tomorrow morning, can't wait any longer!! That's why I bought loads of cheapie ones online - I know myself well enough :D
xx


----------



## quail

ponymomma said:


> DragonMommy,
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/images/smilies/hugs2.gif for you. Don't get too down. I'm sure Quail will let us borrow a few if we need!!!

yeah just pick wich age you wont and let me know:rofl:


----------



## PetiteMoi

quail - how many are you giving away?


----------



## quail

PetiteMoi said:


> quail - how many are you giving away?

how many would you like:rofl:


----------



## PetiteMoi

oh just one please! :D How much?


----------



## quail

PetiteMoi said:


> oh just one please! :D How much?

make me a offer:rofl:i might do buy one get one free:rofl:


----------



## PetiteMoi

quail said:


> PetiteMoi said:
> 
> 
> oh just one please! :D How much?
> 
> make me a offer:rofl:i might do buy one get one free:rofl:Click to expand...

hahahaha I'll think about it and discuss it with dh and let you know :rofl:


----------



## berrukins

lilkim said:


> berrukins - please dont feel too down , we are on month 5 and also have alot of stress at the mo (hubby doing a long and tiring course at work and moving house (fxed)) - i know how you are feeling and we will get there i promise you , our baby just needs more time to be specially chosen xx:hugs:

Thanks lilkim! A lil PMA certainly cheers me up now! I get down whenever I see pre-AF spotting, that's when I know we're out of the race. When AF eventually hits me, I tend to get a little happier, hahaa ... because it's a new cycle and hopes are once again renewed! Dh and I agreed that our baby would be truly blessed and very much loved, because he/she was created after much effort and patience!! 

I'm just hoping we're able to make it through June - one of our dogs just got diagnosed with a cancerous lump, so we'd need to bring her in for surgery soon, and we love her to bits, so that's gonna worry us to no end. And my work is draining me out as well, I've been putting in 12-hour or longer workdays! And it's not the end of such long days! yikes! 

Some :dust: to all! PetiteMoi, do keep us updated on your test results!


----------



## PetiteMoi

Got a :bfn: this morning :( I hardly slept last night as I woke up at 1.30am with those needle stick pains in my lower stomach and convinced myself I must be pregnant - obviously didn't sleep much after that. I'm so disappointed!! But I hope it's just not showing yet...no AF yet so there's still hope but it's just so disappointing to see that single little line.

*berrukins* - so sorry to hear about your dog, hope it clears up and she gets well soon!! xx


----------



## ponymomma

Morning all.

Berrukins- So sorry to hear about your dog. https://www.babyandbump.com/images/smilies/hugs.gif 

Petitemoi- Are you late for AF yet? I've been hearing those internet cheapies are cheap for a reason. So don't give up yet! 

Quail- I would probably worry myself to death if I tested everyday. Have you known immediately w/ every pregnancy? How long did they take to conceive? Can you send a lot of your mojo our way please?!!!


----------



## PetiteMoi

*ponymomma* - thanks hun :hugs: I really hope that's the case! I will test again on Sat and might use a more expensive one then... I'm on day 39 (cycle varies between 29 and 39 days! Average is 34 days) and I'm guessing af will be really late this month if she does decide to show.


----------



## Worrisome

Hi petite

Still early though isnt it? Still time yet. Keep your chin up.

Still nothing for me, no af 3 days late now going off a 32 day cycle. Just stuck in limbo at the mo.


----------



## ponymomma

To all- 

Does anyone else workout everyday? Looking to see when I should stop doing ab exercises. Everything I read online says to stop during preg, but does it matter during the TWW? Can I crunch that baby out with my super abs (haha, just trying to keep the beer belly down)? I keep my body temp as low as possible and heart rate below 155bpm during the wait. Just looking for a little advice.


----------



## ponymomma

Worrisome- Have you tested again? Maybe it was just too early last time or Ov'd later than you thought? 
https://www.babyandbump.com/images/smilies/fairydust.gif for you!!!


----------



## PetiteMoi

*worrisome* - thanks hun :hugs: Yes it might still be early, or at least I'm hoping so. Those needle stick pains in my lower stomach felt sooo real. I was thinking that if I'm not pregnant it must be something else wrong with me! Oh you're in limbo, how exciting and frustrating at the same time. When will you test again? xx

*ponymomma* - I'm sure you can still exercise in your 2ww but perhaps take it a bit easier than normal? You can exercise during pregnancy as well, as long as you don't do anything extreme ;) xx


----------



## smileybird

PetiteMoi said:


> Got a :bfn: this morning :( I hardly slept last night as I woke up at 1.30am with those needle stick pains in my lower stomach and convinced myself I must be pregnant - obviously didn't sleep much after that. I'm so disappointed!! But I hope it's just not showing yet...no AF yet so there's still hope but it's just so disappointing to see that single little line.


Fingers crossed that it's just too early to test, don't feel too dissapointed just yet. With the dates on your cycle could they be implantation pains? x x


----------



## PetiteMoi

Smiley - thanks for the encouragement! When you mention it, I suppose it could be! DH and I bd'd on Sat morning and it was really good, not the kind of forced bd'ing we've had this month, and we said to each other; this should be it!! Then I had a strange gassy belly later on that day and a lot of really painful cramps. Then the needle stick pains started on the Sunday and I've had them on and off since. 

Perhaps ov was really late this month and it's the implementation I'm feeling. The needle stick pains were on the right side only up until last night when it was over the whole of my lower stomach so perhaps that's when the fertilisation happened! Oooh fingers crossed that's the case!


----------



## PetiteMoi

implementation?! Should be implantation :D


----------



## smileybird

I remember I had strange digging pains really early on with #1 but it was only when I thought back after finding out I was pg that I realised it was implantation I was feeling. 

Hope that's what it could be for you! x


----------



## PetiteMoi

I hope so too, thanks for filling me with hope once again :) xx


----------



## PetiteMoi

It feels like :witch: is on her way now! I feel slightly sick and have a heavy feeling in my stomach; I always feel like this just before she arrives. Can af symptoms be pregnancy symptoms?? Think I've read that somewhere. God I'm rambling today, I'm so sorry! But this is our first month ttc so I guess I will chill eventually ;)


----------



## PetiteMoi

Gaaaah! I told myself not to symptom spot today as I hardly slept last night so I'm bound to have some symptoms from pure tiredness - but I can't help it. I have heartburn now. Please, please, please let there be a sticky little bean in there!


----------



## leelee

PetiteMoi said:


> Gaaaah! I told myself not to symptom spot today as I hardly slept last night so I'm bound to have some symptoms from pure tiredness - but I can't help it. I have heartburn now. Please, please, please let there be a sticky little bean in there!

Fingers crossed for a :bfp: for you this month PetiteMoi!


----------



## smileybird

PetiteMoi said:


> It feels like :witch: is on her way now! I feel slightly sick and have a heavy feeling in my stomach; I always feel like this just before she arrives. Can af symptoms be pregnancy symptoms?? Think I've read that somewhere. God I'm rambling today, I'm so sorry! But this is our first month ttc so I guess I will chill eventually ;)

Sometimes early signs can be the same as af symptoms, which doesn't help at all when you are desperately hoping for a little bean! 

You're not out until the :witch: arrives though x


----------



## PetiteMoi

Thanks girls!!! I'm so impatient right now, I feel like running around the office screaming!


----------



## DragonMummy

Fingers crossed mate. With #1 I didn't have ANY symptoms at all until about 8 weeks when I had a few little dizzy spells but otherwise I had nothing until about 10 weeks when I started getting a bit sicky.

So at least that stops ME from obsessively symptom spotting, so I am setting for obsessively pissing on my hand instead....


----------



## PetiteMoi

haha DragonMummy at least you only have one addiction then! My worst addiction so far is definitely symptom spotting but I'm also developing poas-aholicism. Thanks hun, I feel really sick now after trying to eat a cheese and mushroom omelette (can hardly write it down without gagging). FXD it's a preg symptom, please please please let it be!


----------



## DragonMummy

Hope so hun! Need to get rid of you off this board! Hopefully I will be following soon - if my womb would like to resume active duty....


----------



## PetiteMoi

Yes we definitely need to leave this thread soon and join lovely pregnancy ones!! FXD xx


----------



## Timid

It's a BFN for me so far, am spotting atm, not sure if it's AF yet though, nothing heavy enough... !


----------



## tateypot

Good luck Petit moi. When are you testing? Will keep fxd.
xx


----------



## PetiteMoi

Timid - hope it's pregnancy spotting!!! Fx

Tateypot - thanks! will be testing on Sat morning...will keep you updated :) x


----------



## berrukins

Awww PetiteMoi, you've not tested yet?! I was so eager to hear some good news from you! Your possible EPS sound promising, keep up with the PMA .. fxd for you, waiting to hear some cheer on Sat. 

:hug:


----------



## DragonMummy

fxd for you petite moi!


----------



## Worrisome

Ooh petite, good luck hun for Saturday.


----------



## PetiteMoi

Aw thanks girls!!! I'm testing tomorrow morning but would really like to test like NOW! My dad and his wife are over from Sweden to visit and I so want to join them for a drink, instead I'll have to drink coke which I seem to have cravings for (or I'm imagining it, coke's always nice). My right boob aches a bit now and then but seems to be random, it doesn't hurt more if I touch it or jump around or anything?! Had a lot of PMA today as I imagined what it would be like to get that :bfp:!! No :witch: yet - touch wood - which is the main thing. Want to test now but it would ruin my good mood if it was :bfn:...

how are you all today?? xx


----------



## TTCFaith

Im 32- had my 1st pg in Feb and also had a MC with it. I am praying to God this is my mont- going free style this time no charting or temps etc, just good ole natural sex and using pressed- since i have issues with CM, does anyone else have toruble with CM over 30?


----------



## subby

ponymomma said:


> Hello again ladies,
> 
> Hope all are well. After that awful witch showed on my B'day last month, couldn't really stand thinking about all this for a while. But here I am 5 dpo again and getting hopeful. Planning on testing around the 15th again (should I need to). PMA PMA Anyone else around that date?[/QUO
> 
> fingers crossed for you....hope u get a :bfp: this time.:hugs:


----------



## Irish_eyes

I'm 31 (32 this year) and we are ttc our first. It's been 6 months and it feels as if it will never happen.


----------



## Irish_eyes

TTCFaith said:


> Im 32- had my 1st pg in Feb and also had a MC with it. I am praying to God this is my mont- going free style this time no charting or temps etc, just good ole natural sex and using pressed- since i have issues with CM, does anyone else have toruble with CM over 30?

If you mean lack of CM why don't you take EPO up until O. Its meant to be good for CM. I take it and I am happy enough with the CM I have.


----------



## PetiteMoi

Welcome everyone  I feel this thread will bring good luck! PMA! :)

Will be testing again tomorrow so will keep you updated...I soo want it to be a :bfp:!!!


----------



## quail

good luck.xx


----------



## PetiteMoi

quail said:


> good luck.xx

thanks hun :hugs:


----------



## ponymomma

PetiteMoi

:dust::dust::dust: Good Luck to you!!!


----------



## DragonMummy

Oh bring on the BFP Petite moi!!!

I had another BFN this afternoon. Gutted with this one as I was nauseous all morning and started convincing myself. Silly really when I'm not even ovulating...


----------



## berrukins

PetiteMoi, ANY NEWS?!! 

Sending lotsa :dust: along your way ...


----------



## PetiteMoi

Got a :bfn: yesterday morning :( Still no af, on day 42 today and still got sore nipples. No idea what to think and I'm in no man's land at the moment which is just sooo frustrating! Could I still be pg or would it have shown by now? Tested with a cheapie test and a more expensive test, both :bfn: Just want to know either way now!!


----------



## DragonMummy

Gutted mate... But it could show late if you ov'd late maybe? Or like the great big bugger that life is, you could have just skipped a period. Deep joy.... I understand though and will keep you company in nomansland.... would you like a crisp?


----------



## PetiteMoi

:) Thanks hun, I'll have two if that's okay? I guess it could be one of 3 reasons:

1) I'm pregnant but don't get a :bfp: due to low hormone levels
2) I'm pregnant but ovulated late so it's too early to show
3) AF is just late or like you said I've skipped a period plus I'm imagining my pg symptoms

Probably number 3 :(


----------



## DragonMummy

Probably hun but nothing like a bit of nagging optimism to get you through. It's got to be right ONE month so why not this one?


----------



## PetiteMoi

DragonMummy- yeah you're right, but I've been feeling positive up until now and I just keep getting disappointed after those :bfn: so I might just wait for AF to show now...I guess if I actually AM pregnant, some negative thinking won't hurt ;) How are you doing? How do you know you're not ov'ing? xx


----------



## smileybird

PetiteMoi said:


> Got a :bfn: yesterday morning :( Still no af, on day 42 today and still got sore nipples. No idea what to think and I'm in no man's land at the moment which is just sooo frustrating! Could I still be pg or would it have shown by now? Tested with a cheapie test and a more expensive test, both :bfn: Just want to know either way now!!

I hope you find out one way or another soon, the worst part is not knowing! x x


----------



## berrukins

Hey PetiteMoi, you might want to consider arranging for a blood test to be done if AF still doesn't show, esp if you got some lovin' during your fertile days! Or you could have ovd very much later this cycle, for April my cycle was 44 days long, and my ov date was 1.5 wks late, although I got a +opk on CD16! So it can be anything! I always get sore nipples after ovulation, so perhaps the soreness could be due to the fact you've just ovulated?? Just a guess! 

Did you scrutinize the HPT results? Any signs of a possible faint 2nd line?? If HCG levels are lower than usual, you would most likely still get a very faint 2nd line ... 

In any case, still keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you, sweets! Anything is possible in the TTC game! :winkwink:


----------



## ponymomma

Petite Moi,

Sorry to hear of the :bfn:, but DragonMommy might be right on either late Ovulation or the skipped period. Here's to hoping it's the first one.:hugs:

Oh ladies, I feel so bad today. DH and I went out for date night and I drank WAY WAY too much. Stupid, I know. So now I'm guzzling the water trying to make my head stop pounding. Ugh!!:dohh:


----------



## DragonMummy

PetiteMoi said:


> DragonMummy- yeah you're right, but I've been feeling positive up until now and I just keep getting disappointed after those :bfn: so I might just wait for AF to show now...I guess if I actually AM pregnant, some negative thinking won't hurt ;) How are you doing? How do you know you're not ov'ing? xx

Frequent and obsessive OPK testing, lack of EWCM and the fact that I have been pre mental for over a fortnight! :hissy:

Shrivelled prune. For now... Hopefully this :witch: will spring on me soon (might leave my Tampax at home tomorrow - that'll do it!) and put me out of my dried up misery!


----------



## PetiteMoi

Hi girls,

I've started spotting like I always do just before :witch: :( Had some blood on the tissue today and yesterday. So she's most probably on her way. Unless it's implantation bleeding if I ov'd late, but I don't think so. I won't wave my white flag until she's here properly though, like the optimist I am ;)

Thanks for your support, you're great!!

*ponymomma* - aw hun days like that are awful but I hope you had a great time so it was all worth it?! I will definitely be having a drink or two when AF decides to come on properly - can't wait!

*Berrukins* - your theories sound good and I think I probably did ov late and either am pregnant or have now got AF - which is obviously a lot more likely!! There wasn't much to scrutinize on the tests as the test line was extremely absent! But I know what you mean, I did check them carefully :D

Ah well, by now I'm just hoping AF will get here so that I can get on with life and not having to worry about not drinking, or deal with getting my hopes up and get disappointed etc...

How are you all today?? xx


----------



## berrukins

Oh PeiteMoi, sorry to hear about the spotting but it ain't over till you see full red flow, so we will still hang on the faith that this spotting might just be due to implantation! 

Big :hug:


----------



## leelee

:hugs: Petite Moi, as Berrukins said, maybe it is implantation?

Hi ladies, I am 8 DPO today and no symptoms to report. My temps are not looking particularly encouraging and I expect them to start dropping tomorrow, as that is what they usually do.

How is everyone?


----------



## Worrisome

Hi everyone

Petite sorry about the spotting, but still not over until full af arrives hun (remember the pma lol)

Dragonmummy how are you today? 

We really need a bfp in here to chear us all up lol

Well I got my af today, well spotting anyway cd41 out of cd32, I was quite pleased though ifykwim as could have missed periods for months after bcp, just need to try and get cycle sorted now. Also going to give temps and charting a go.
July will be our month girls, pma pma pma


----------



## quail

hi ladies i got a bfn today so my other lines must have been evaps but i think im only 8dpo not 10dpo so fxd.xxsorry witch got you worrisome fxd for next month.xx


----------



## Worrisome

Ah quail, sorry hun but like you said early doors yet. :dust: to you hun


----------



## ponymomma

PetiteMoi

:hugs: for you. So sorry to hear about the spotting. Let's hold out that you Ov'd late. 

Worrisome, 

Sorry to hear about the :witch:. July will be your month!!!!!

Feeling pretty down right now. Must be that awful :witch: on her way to take me down as well. Even have a little cramping to boot. Oh, well. PMA PMA PMA for all!!!


----------



## Worrisome

:hug:Sorry your down at the mo Ponymomma. July will be OUR MONTH


----------



## PetiteMoi

:witch: is here properly now. It sounds strange but I'm really relieved and feel happier and more relaxed than I have since we started ttc. It was so stressful not knowing and having to think about not drinking, coming up with excuses, etc, and not being able to live my life normally ifywim. It was just our first month as well so I'm still feeling positive about our next try!!

Thanks for all your support girls, what would I do without you!! :hugs:

*leelee* - I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you hun!! Temps don't necessarily need to stay high do they? xx

*worrisome* - hey sweetie, I know what you mean about the good feeling as :witch: finally decides to show, good luck with getting the cycle shorted, I'll keep you company on that one! I might try OPK next month just to make sure I'm actually ov'ing - I've no idea as I keep getting ewcm during a week or so and that doesn't even have to mean you're ov'ing, does it? xx

*quail* - still early doors yet, keep up that pma :) xx

*ponymomma* - those signs might as well be pregnancy signs!! Fingers crossed for you!! Like worrisome said someone needs to get a :bfp: soon to cheer us all up! xx

*berrukins* - how are you doing sweets?? thanks for all your support lately hun!! :hugs:


----------



## leelee

Hi PetiteMoi,

Glad your feeling more relaxed. Don't forget to enjoy some drinks while you can!

No temps don't have to stay high but the pattern is very similar to previous months. I am expecting my temp to remain the same tomorrow and then it drops again and AF arrives. What would really excite me tomorrow would be a rise, even a little one!

How is everyone else?


----------



## PetiteMoi

*leelee *- I hope for an unexpected rise then for you tomorrow!! Keep us updated :) Oh yes, I've already had a few glasses of wine and I thoroughly enjoyed them :wine: ;) xx


----------



## leelee

PetiteMoi said:


> *leelee *- I hope for an unexpected rise then for you tomorrow!! Keep us updated :) Oh yes, I've already had a few glasses of wine and I thoroughly enjoyed them :wine: ;) xx

Good for you. Glad you enjoyed them, you deserve it. Will defo keep everyone updated!


----------



## berrukins

Hiya PetiteMoi, I hear ya! Totally understand how you feel .. I was just telling DH the same thing a week back. I'm totally crushed whenever I get pre-AF spotting because I know that's the end of our hopes (for that month at least), but I'm extremely thrilled when AF finally gets me, because it's the start of a brand new cycle! A new cycle that is filled with renewed hopes & dreams! 

Oooh and yes, I do rush out to buy a few bottles of wine once I've confirmed AF. Then I'll drink to my hearts' content while counting the number of OPKs I've left and also calculating my next OV date, so I know when to get the ball rolling :rofl: Just to keep myself busy with lotsa PMA!


----------



## ponymomma

PetiteMoi,

Sorry to hear about the :witch:. But glad to hear you are taking it so well. Staying relaxed is KEY to the whole fertility thing (or so everyone keeps telling me!!!) :wine: Have a few for me if you will.


Worrisome and PetiteMoi,

Girls lets rally for July. Nothing like :sex: on those hot, sticky summer nights (or mornings, afternoons, whenever!!!)
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: to us all!!!


----------



## leelee

Hi ladies,

Had a bit of a temp rise today, but not getting too excited yet. Tomorrow's temp will tell a lot I think. Either way it looks like my LP is getting a bit of an extension, which is good!


----------



## ponymomma

Hooray Leelee,

Keeping my fingers crossed for you!!! :dust::dust::dust::dust: stay little sticky bean!!


----------



## leelee

ponymomma said:


> Hooray Leelee,
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed for you!!! :dust::dust::dust::dust: stay little sticky bean!!

Thanks Ponymamma,

How are you?


----------



## smileybird

Sorry to hear about the :witch: Petitmoi, was wondering about you yesterday. Enjoy a few drinks and PMA for July!! 

Good luck to everyone x x


----------



## ponymomma

Leelee,

Doing well today. Have tons of PMA (except for those random moments of sheer hormones where I want to explode:hissy::hissy:). Still holding out that I am in the game for this month. 

Hope everyone else out there doing well. Here's to June girls! Come on :bfp:!!!


----------



## DragonMummy

Bugger it PM I really thought you'd nailed it this month...

OK well maybe next month is your month... hopefully mine too! Still no AF or withdrawal bleed though after 35 days...


----------



## Worrisome

Ah sorry about af Petitmoi, next month is OUR MONTH GIRLIES.
Leelee, the temp rise sounds fan hun, fxxxxx and little toys crossed.
Dragonmummy, sorry about your missing af hun, its bloody annoying isnt it, mine is still awol after the lightest bleed. God knows whether to count it as a period or not.
Ponymomma, Im with you with the pma just wish I knew either way if I ov'd or not.
Twiggy on the other thread made me feel better getting her bf at cd85.


----------



## PetiteMoi

*berrukins* - sounds like we follow the same pattern when it comes to thoughts and feelings when AF shows! How many days before AF are you spotting? I've only had spottings before AF since the beginning of this year - I never ever had it before. Not sure why it's started all of a sudden. I get it 2-3 days and then AF comes. Sorry lots of 'AF' in that paragraph!

*leelee* - yay!! Fingers crossed it will keep rising/stay high!!

*ponymomma* - I will definitely enjoy a few glasses of wine this weekend!! I agree, July will be our month girls, let's go for it!!

*smileybird* - thanks hun!! How are you doing??

*DragonMummy* - thanks :hugs: How r u today?

Someone's got to get a :bfp: soon in this thread!!


----------



## noja

Hi girsl. I'm back on-line after a hectic week. Good to get a chance to catch up. Petitemoi, that's rotten for you, it all seemed so positive last time I was here. You go for it with the old vino, you too ponymomma!-quite relieved to know I'm not the only one who thinks like that!
Dragonmummy things are sounding good at your end :dust: and poitive vibes coming your way!
I'm into my 2WW now but not expecting anything to happen this month since this is my first cycle since laparoscopy-not to mention that on my most fertile day DH and I headed to bed nice and early and promptly fell asleep!! :rofl: (I have to laugh or I'd cry!!) Anyway, it's time to look forward to next month's attempt and devise a new battle plan! Good night and good wishes to all you 29+ers out there!


----------



## berrukins

:wave: PetiteMoi, how are u feeling today? Same here with me! I would get spotting before AF for 3 days the very least, sometimes even longer althought the spotting gets more as it draws closer to CD1 ... I only count CD1 as the day I finally stain my liner/pad (sorry for TMI)

Were u on the pill before? Before I went on the pill, I don't remember having so many days of pre-AF spotting, perhaps just 1 day before red flow, so now my body is certainly giving me many days of "heads-up" before the old witch arrives. But I've gotten used to it; during pre-AF spotting, it's very depressing for me but once I am hit with the red, my spirits are lifted ... which plenty of my gfs who aren't trying for babies think I am crazy to be so delighted with getting AF - they don't understand how TTCing screws your mind! :rofl:


----------



## Worrisome

Hi everyone

Leelee, how is the temp doing this morning?
Noja, it only takes once and gets you when your least expecting it, fxxxxxx
Berrukins, I have had spotting, never had before I wonder if it is a side affect from coming off the pill, still no af though, or was that it ](*,). How long is the longest would you say you had spotting and then af got you, if you don't mind me asking?

Dragonmummy anything yet hun?
Petite how are you doing hun?
Morning Ponymomma and good luck to everyone else this month :dust:
Daft I know but I keep thinking about that baby physcic reading and she said conceive July bfp August so Im going off that one :rofl:


----------



## berrukins

Hello Worrisome :) I usually spot 3 days before AF ... the very most would be 4 days before I get red flow. My LP usually lasts for 14-15 days, so I'll usually expect spotting to happen from 11-12DPO onwards. The crappy thing is I'll be hoping for some spotting during 6-10DPO cause that might be a sign of implantation, but anything after 10DPO, I WISH that spotting would never come cause that spotting would be pre-AF! Hahaha, what a drastic twist I go through every month! 

How long has it been since you've stopped the pill? When I was on the pill, I had spotting mid-cycle occasionally too. I know that's nothing to do with ovulation since the pill doesn't ovulate you ... Spotting is an indication of decreased pill effectiveness, so I guess that means good news, now that the pill's synthetic hormones are wearing off & your natural hormones are building up?? 

Well but I just thought of something - spotting can also mean implantation ... could that be just it? :winkwink:


----------



## Worrisome

Thanks Berrukins, cant you tell it was a man who invented all this :rofl:
I thought that was what you would say but had my "af" on Tuesday (I think) and now nothing, not even cramps, very strange. I did have ewcm when I was due on the 2nd June so bdance so I suppose it could have been implant weird. Im trying to temp but as I dont know if beginning of cycle or not cant really tell.

I like the idea of the hormones coming out, youve made me feel better thanks


----------



## DragonMummy

GOT MY AF!!!


:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:



Now look at this post carefully - from now on every other post starting with "got my AF" will be followed by this :hissy: rather than this:happydance:


Really pleased though but in fecking agony. Was up all last night in pain and just staying in bed today. Poor Harry is bored but I have a bed covered in toys and Cbeebies on to try and numb the boredom. We had an active day yesterday so won't hurt him...

:dust: to everyone - how are we all today?? Big love to all....


----------



## leelee

Hi ladies,

Well took my temp this morning and it was gone up again so took an IC and thought I saw a faint line. I went and asked OH and he could see it too. Very faint. He told me to take a Superdrug FRER and I did. Well a line came up within the 3 mins and it was a good line.

Can't believe it and keep thinking there has to be a mistake. Went and bought a first response FRER and will do that either tomorrow or Sunday. Am in shock, my first :bfp:


----------



## DragonMummy

Oh LEELEE!!! Well done hun! We were just saying that our little posse needs a BFP and you are it!!!!


----------



## leelee

DragonMummy said:


> Oh LEELEE!!! Well done hun! We were just saying that our little posse needs a BFP and you are it!!!!

Thanks! Am so thrilled. It is cycle 3 for me so not a long long time but I have been so worried so it was so nice to see a :bfp:


----------



## DragonMummy

Oh, that means you'll be off to another board soon then :(


----------



## leelee

DragonMummy said:


> Oh, that means you'll be off to another board soon then :(

Well, I'd like to still pop in and see how everyone is if that is okay!


----------



## DragonMummy

YAY!!! Good or we'll miss you. Of course we will all be following you into 1st trimester very shortly...


----------



## leelee

DragonMummy said:


> YAY!!! Good or we'll miss you. Of course we will all be following you into 1st trimester very shortly...

You all better. I'm not wanting to be there on my own!


----------



## DragonMummy

:D Well we're all REALLY trying our best! I actually have a cycle now which is a start...


----------



## ponymomma

Well ladies,

I am out this month. Stupid :witch: got me last night. Uggh!!

Dragonmommy,

Glad you finally got a little action. Bet you were never so happy to see AF in all your life!!

Good luck to everyone else still in there!
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## quail

well im on cd2 and it just seems a long way off until o, as i dont o, until cd17-19 .hope everyone is well.xx


----------



## Worrisome

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Congratulations Leelee, heres to a lovely safe 9 months.


Congrats on af Dragonmummy, now send me mine :rofl:


----------



## noja

Hello folks. it's the weekend and the sun is shining, puts me in a positive frame of mind!! 
Dragonmummy, I will say something I think I've never said on this site before-well done on :witch: :rofl: Sorry that you're all cramped up though. Hope the llittle fella is coping ok with his mum being out of sorts and that you're both managing. Painkillers all the way for me when AF visits, not a believer in gritting my teeth and bearing it! 
Ponymomma,so sorry about that :-(, :witch:is a b with an itch, always takes a few takes to get over the disappointment doesn't it? Isn't amazing how the same thing can effect us ladies in such different ways. We are at the mercy of our cycles :muaha:!! 
Congratulations Lee-lee, :hug: coming your ways. Hopes and prayers for a safe and special journey. 
Anyone got any tips on how to distract yourself during the 2WW?!


----------



## DragonMummy

noja said:


> Anyone got any tips on how to distract yourself during the 2WW?!

A fortnight in Mauritius? :happydance:


Still dying btw - this is my second AF in three and a half years people (what with pregnancy, mini pill etc) - I am milking it! I had fish and chips for tea which helped and I have a mother of a doughnut in the kitchen waiting my consumption.


----------



## DragonMummy

And Noja - Harry has been an angel today, bless him - really looking after mummy. We have been reading and playing with his trainset and gently discouraging the sudden body slams little boys feel compelled to do from the age of 2 up until... wel 29 from what I can see so far... He keeps coming up to me and giving me big kisses and saying I love you mummeee.... Could eat him, I really could...


----------



## leelee

Thanks everyone for the lovely wishes. It means a lot!


----------



## PetiteMoi

Hi lovely ladies :hugs:

First of all:

:happydance: :yipee: :happydance: CONGRATS LeeLee!!! :happydance: :yipee: :happydance: :yipee:

I'm soooo thrilled to have come to read the latest news in the thread and to see this! Wow, finally a :bfp: to cheer us all up! Please ,please do come and see us from time to time, we'll miss you here babes. How are you feeling, has it sunk in yet? You sounded quite shocked bless you :) It must be so hard to take in. And soooo lovely!! Send us some pregnancy virus will ya? ;) xx

*noja* - yay you're in the most exciting part, the 2ww! You never know, like worrisome says it comes when you least expect it so I keep my fingers crossed for you!! Yup I will defintely enjoy a few glasses of wine this weekend, can't wait actually! The best way to cope with the 2ww is to keep bd'ing pretending as if you're still ov :rofl: xx

*berrukins *- that's so funny, we're exactly the same :D The spottings are just so depressing, because you know that's it and also that I'm worrying about having spottings in the first place (was never on the pill). And then when good old AF comes you've already come to terms with the fact this wasn't the month, and it's nice to feel 'normal' and have a proper period. Oh dear, it does mess you up a bit this baby making thing doesnt it!! :headspin: Wouldn't surprise me if I get a few grey hairs from it too! xx

*Worrisome* - if you bd'd when you had ewcm on 2nd June that bleeding could def have been implantation bleeding! Think it happens around 8 days after ov? Oh hun, I keep my fingers crossed!! I'm good thanks, can't wait for AF to p*** off now so that we can start ttc again though. Will definitely enjoy a few glasses of wine this weekend though!! xx

*DragonMummy* - haha this thread is full of surpises - happy faces for the :witch:, you're right it won't happen too often :D Congrats hun, finally you can become a ewcm addict and go mad with 2ww like the rest of us :D Sounds horrible to have to deal with the period from hell though, make sure you spoil yourself rotten with donuts and icecream! xx

*Ponymomma* - ah bloody :witch: (she can be good in rare cases like DragonMummy's but she usually is a b*tch) Next month will be our month though!! PMA!! xx

*quail *- I know what you mean hun, it's a long wait! But enjoy some wine in the meantime, like me ;) xx


----------



## PetiteMoi

DragonMummy said:


> And Noja - Harry has been an angel today, bless him - really looking after mummy. We have been reading and playing with his trainset and gently discouraging the sudden body slams little boys feel compelled to do from the age of 2 up until... wel 29 from what I can see so far... He keeps coming up to me and giving me big kisses and saying I love you mummeee.... Could eat him, I really could...


Aaaawww give me one of those too!! Life can never really be that hard with one of those lovely little creatures can it? xx


----------



## leelee

Thanks PetiteMoi,

What a lovely post. You are always so nice and supportive to everyone. Babydust for all!

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## PetiteMoi

leelee - aw thanks hun!! :hugs: Everyone on here is so nice and supportive, it's a great place to be! I caught some of that dust (thanks :)), and I hope it'll stick xx


----------



## DragonMummy

GAH why are these pages going so wide??? Or is it just my pc again....


Petitemoi - There are days when I could cheerfully leave him at an orphanage but that generally passes after a moment or two - he is my little companion and buddy. Now he's talking he's fantastic company. Every stage he gets to I just think GOD I want him to stay like this forever but then he starts doing something else new and fantastic and even better than before. Honestly I wanted him so badly but when I actually had him - I cannot explain how much I loved him immediately. I had both my sets of parents, my in laws and Mart in the room and I would have quite cheerfully shot them all in cold blood for this tiny little person that I had known for 2 minutes. I always thought motherly love was akin to loving your DH or your parents but you would sell the lot to the devil just to see your baby's first smile. I sincerely hope all you trying for the first time get to experience it REALLY SOON - and any second/third etc timers get a repeat performance!


Hmmm - can you spot emotional hormone surge anyone?


----------



## noja

Petite Moi-DH would probably do his nut had he just heard me laugh at that-thanks for the giggle though!!:rofl:
Dragonmummy, the passion, wow! I can't wait to be there....


----------



## PetiteMoi

*DragonMummy* - oooooh that sounds sooo lovely!! I can't imagine a love that great and can't wait to experience it! Enjoy every minute :) xx

*Noja *- hehe better not tell him what made you giggle :D xx


----------



## PetiteMoi

Oh the whole page's gone really wide for me too, it was like this yesterday as well, what's going on?!


----------



## DragonMummy

It's ok though guys - am not naive - he'll prob be a little sod when he's a teenager and hate me... but hopefully he'll settle down and have grandkids and we can start the whole cycle again!!

Ahhh the circle of life... FPMSL!


----------



## DragonMummy

LEELEE!!! Can you put a few spaces in between all your babydusts!!!!!


----------



## leelee

DragonMummy said:


> LEELEE!!! Can you put a few spaces in between all your babydusts!!!!!

I have but it keeps reverting back!


----------



## Worrisome

Ah Dragonmummy, you gave me gooseys, I know that feeling sooooooo well, it is amazing. I think you will all make lovely mummys and I have a feeling it will be sooner than you think, I can feel it in me waters :rofl:

I had a lovely mummy day today, I took Archie to the animal farm today, just me and him. He loved it, feeding the little animals.

Anyone who has invited me to be a friend, I dont know if Im doing it right, sorry if Im being a numpty :rofl:


----------



## DragonMummy

leelee said:


> DragonMummy said:
> 
> 
> LEELEE!!! Can you put a few spaces in between all your babydusts!!!!!
> 
> I have but it keeps reverting back!Click to expand...


PMSL!!! Clearly the system hates us...


----------



## Worrisome

Mines gone wide aswell, not easy to do,


----------



## Worrisome

Ooh mines back now


----------



## DragonMummy

Worrisome I just checked and we are officially buds so youre doing something right!


It's true though isn't it? Nothing can prepare you for that sickening love you have for them. Although I had PND and rather than going the popular 'not bonding with baby' route I went the other way, bonded too much and spent every night wide awake sick with worry. And hated anyone else going near him. I nearly murdered my MIL for saying 'oh I'm gonna take him home with me!' honestly, I could have taken her eyes out!


----------



## DragonMummy

We're on a new page now - it's all good. I think the system is messing with Leelee's mind...


----------



## PetiteMoi

Hm if it's the babydust then it's forgiven, we forgive whatever it does, as long as it works!! :D


----------



## PetiteMoi

As long as we're all on the same page it's all good

(hahaha sorry for that boring joke hehe I think I need a glass of wine now)


----------



## Worrisome

Oh god got to go now, kids are screaming and swinging from the cupboards :rofl: only joking got to put them to bed. May try and sneak on later if I can persuade hubby to dance the monlight tango (ahem), glad were all buddies,


----------



## PetiteMoi

See you later worrisome, go and take care of the wild ones ;) xx


----------



## DragonMummy

I strongly suspect that the cupoard thing is true - I have a toddler mate, you can hide nothing from me!!!


----------



## CatesMom

What is it about toddlers and cupboards? Catie hasn't manged to swing from them yet, but I'll have to keep my eye on her!


----------



## Worrisome

Back now, daddy spending some quality time with them, whilst mummy naughtily chats on pc :rofl:


----------



## PetiteMoi

well done worrisome, a mum's got to have her own bnb time!!


----------



## Worrisome

lol. Hey Ive decided if af doesnt turn up over weekend, (really dont think can count the one morning as a period) then Im going to scare the witch out with a trip to the gp. Don't you find that as soon as you go and get an appointment it comes. What do you think


----------



## PetiteMoi

good plan with the gp hun - I scared the witch out when I stopped hoping to be pg and resigned to the idea that she would probably come. Whatever it takes to put you out of the waiting misery!! xx


----------



## DragonMummy

I must confess that I was tempted to lure the witch out with a morning after pill... Probably not the approved way!
I had a GP appt and took a test this morning then came on - all within about 3 minutes...


----------



## Worrisome

See Im right, why does it always happen like that. You start dreaming about a new little bundle and BAM! af shoes up. Going to dream about new prams and cots tonight lol


----------



## Worrisome

:rofl:@morning after pill, very funny


----------



## noja

Funny I always find there's nothing like going out and spending lots of money on a Clearblue digital preg test and using both of them to encourage :witch:!!! NEVER fails! And she always waits until I've wasted both of them-the b****!!


----------



## Worrisome

:rofl: Ive tried that one, even went out today to a farm with a white skirt on and no protection, nothing not a jot, grrrrrrrrr. I dont have any cramps anymore its like its been and gone.


----------



## Worrisome

Next is to go clubbing it in white trousers, oooooh, dare I


----------



## noja

:rofl: I am storing all of these tactics in my head for future reference, Tee Hee.


----------



## DragonMummy

I went to work the other day with no tampons and no change - that didn't work. *******s... Was a 10 hour night shift as well, I would have been utterly screwed but still it resisted...


----------



## PetiteMoi

hahaha great tips on how to scare af out, I'll remember them!!


----------



## PetiteMoi

hahaha DragonMummy :D


----------



## Worrisome

Thats it Im going Ive got me clubbing gear on. Can you imagine


----------



## Worrisome

God you would have been sooooo screwed, it would have been the toilet roll jobby


----------



## CatesMom

Wow, Worrisome: Mere hours ago you were content to sneak to the computer and chat. Now you're talking about hitting the clubs. Big night in Lancashire! The rest of us will live vicariously through you.


----------



## Worrisome

The af witch hunt makes you do desperate things Catesmom. I'd rather stick pins in my eyes than go clubbing, those days are gone for me. Dont mind pubs but not night clubs, yeeeuch


----------



## PetiteMoi

hehe worrisome I agree - but desperate measures are called for when it comes to scare af out!!


----------



## noja

Is a club what I know as a "disco?" Have they changed? How nice!!(Spot the child of the 70s and teenager of the 80s!!!!!!)


----------



## noja

Had to change my mood icon to suit this conversation! Giggle! Can anyone tell me why I'm having lower back pain at the min? about 4/5days PO (could it be my endo? Recent diagnosis but minimal) VERY uncomfy right now! Sorry to bring the mood down again!


----------



## Worrisome

LOL at disco :rofl:

Noja, lower back pain can be a good sign, but I would think could also be the endo, I do hope not.

Right off to bed, now to have some..................beers :rofl::rofl:


----------



## noja

Night then worrisome, although I think you're WAY too amusing to have such a serious name!! and I'd be pretty sure it's the endo, just...a pain in the butt...literally/well, lower back but do we have to be very technical about it?


----------



## DragonMummy

Seriously if youre going clubbing in white trousers, go the whole 'it's my life' way and wear rollerskates and get pulled there by a border collie...


----------



## DragonMummy

For any of you who may be interested in what I do for a living check THIS out...

https://www.facebook.com/ext/share.php?sid=90201898166&h=j1ju_&u=GDjJp&ref=nf

They ain't kidding either...


----------



## PetiteMoi

Get hold of the Prime Minister in Luton to tell him he's my kind of chap? OMG and she was wondering why noone was taking her seriously that morning?! Thanks DragonMummy for making my evening!!!


----------



## DragonMummy

Seriously mate - that is what keeps me away from my son for 28 hours a week... to be fair it is also what keeps him in a large quantity of Next outfits too...


----------



## DragonMummy

We had one woman phone up to tell us that the cherie blair is trying to kill her... although she might not have been lying...

one woman in all seriousness called 999 as she had taken her car in for repair and they gave her a dirty hire car...


----------



## Worrisome

Morning ladies, how are we today

lol at your posting of 999's Dragonmummy, people are just doh at times.

Well I tested again this morning bfn, I knew I wasnt just wanted to be safe than sorry with all the tublets Ive got.
Now taking AC, Eprimrose and Starflower oh and folic acid, also going to start opk every day and temping. Didnt want to go down that route but want to see if I am ovulating.
Have a nice Saturday everyone


----------



## berrukins

Oooh, welcome to OPK & BBT madness world, Worrisome! It's crazy, I tell ya but I think I have grown accustomed ... it's like 2nd nature to me now ... I can't wait to stop all the OPK and temping once I finally get pregnant! With OPK, I'm forever trying to hold the pee back for as long as 2-3 hours, and it isn't helping that my bladder's the size of a marble, so u know what I mean ... Once, DH had to speed back home if not I would have gone in his car (and wasted my effort in trying to keep it in so to test OPK), and that would definitely NOT be funny :rofl: Ahhh, the things I have to do for us to have a baby! The kid had better be appreciative :lol:


----------



## DragonMummy

I would again like to reiterate my careful what you wish for rule - my AF is giving me SERIOUS jip. Sorry this is going to be a bit TMI for most but I have to share since it's still a novelty. 2 days of spotting. You know how it is, when you nearly remove your insides by trying to get your tampon out? So I gave up and went into town to get some pantyliners, stupidly thinking that I would be alright for an hour. Whilst looking around monsoon - MASSACRE. Have had to leg it home and straight in the bath.... Now think I am going to have to head BACK out to get some mega mutha tampons as my regulars are going to last about 6 minutes each.... And STILL cramping so lots more to come... WHY can't we just order babies on the internet like Madonna?


----------



## berrukins

Ouch there, DragonMummy! I know all about BAD cramps and heavy flow! All of us have been there before!

Well but on the bright side, serious cramps most likely mean you did ovulate & that you're fertile, according to my friend's GP. At first I thought it was just a consolation statement, but I read somewhere that said the same thing too! 

My dad had my sisters and I thinking for some time that we were ordered in by dialing the pizza hotline number, until my mum had the serious birds-and-bees talk with us :rofl: Trust dads to come up with such an answer when his 6 year old asks, "Daddy, where do babies come from?" Now if it was that easy!


----------



## DragonMummy

Just have to say


been out tonihgt



REALLY pissed...


----------



## noja

Dragonmummy, just had a good giggle at those calls-people are bonkers but then wouldn't the world be boring without them!!Not a good situation in Monsoon-whoops!
Berrukins, are you sure your dad wasn't telling the truth?? could you get the number for us just in case?? Sorry about the BFN Worrisome, maybe next month.
Enjoy the rest of the weekend ladies..Monday morning looms close already although I can't complain as just a week and half for me and I get 2 months Summer hols :happydance:


----------



## PetiteMoi

Hello girls!! Haven't been in for a while, in a boring non eventful period at the moment, :witch: only just left so we've started bd'ing again... can't wait till I can test again :D How are we all?? xx


----------



## quail

hi all im cd7 and getting ewcm but i dont normally o,till cd17-19 and i normally get ewcm for 4-5 days before i o, so if it was early it would be around cd12 do you think that is too early?thanks.xx


----------



## Worrisome

Hi everyone, I keep losing this thread lol

Berrukins, I now know what you mean about holding the pee for the opk's, getting fed up of poas, never thought Id say that lol.

Hi petite, bt your glad af finally gone.
Dragonmummy, oucho, you make me laugh though. you also make me wince.

Hi Noja and quail and everyone else.

Ooh quail no, bdance suicide for you hun.

Well Ive been doing the opk's got 7 days worth of lines, god knows whats going on, also been temping, god knows what Im doing lol
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2272b0 please take a look and tell me what you think.

I hav counted the mini bleed as af.


----------



## carriecinaz

You are definintely not alone! I was just married in April 09 and my DH and I are TTC for the first time. I just got off the pill in May. I am 8DPO and so anxious to test this Sunday. I know if might take a few months since I was on the pill for about 10 years, but I know I ovulated and feeling very tired and hungry which are good signs!


----------



## ummar

Hi! I'm 30, turning 31 in Sept and we're TTC... had a misccariage in Nov 2007 and have tried on an off since then. Now treating a short luteal phase so wish us luck!


----------



## noja

Hi Ladies, welcome to all you newcomers, :dust: to all!
Got a :bfn: this cycle :cry:, but it's upwards and onwards now I guess.


----------



## leelee

noja said:


> Hi Ladies, welcome to all you newcomers, :dust: to all!
> Got a :bfn: this cycle :cry:, but it's upwards and onwards now I guess.

:hugs:

So sorry to hear that


----------



## PetiteMoi

Hello everyone and welcome to all newcomers!! :dust: to everyone!

I'm on holiday in Sweden and shouldn't be on here as the weather's gorgeous out there but just wanted to see what you girls think of this...AF finished 10 days ago and I've now had ewcm two days in a row, however my cycle is 29-39 days and ov should be from today onwards really. Maybe I am actually ov soon!!!??

We're bd'ing every other day throughout the month for good measure, or at least trying! Had to fight over the spare room in my parents' house with my sister and her bf and had somewhat pressurised :sex: last night!! :blush: Tonight we'll be sleeping in the living room so there will be no bd'ing but tomorrow we'll have a spare room again...poor dh says he is slowly but surely getting used to the immense pressure of performing on certain nights :rofl:

How is everyone?? xx


----------



## PetiteMoi

worrisome - you should subscribe to the thread, keeps it in your subscribed list! Go to thread tools on top of the thread and pick subscribe. Then find your subscribed threads under Quick Links :)


----------



## ponymomma

Good morning ladies,

Sorry I've been out a little while. Always need to take a little time off after the :witch: gets me. How is everyone hanging in there? Who's testing around July 10th? Any good surprises??!! 

Petitemoi,

Hope you are enjoying the vacay!! I've got the same thing this cycle. Period started June 12, so really shouldn't be ov'd until later this week. Got EWCM yesterday. WTH!! Definitely feeling a little pressure, bloating, and pains like ov'ing sometime today or tomorrow. Think my cycles are just getting shorter and shorter. Soon I'll just be one big :witch:!!! 
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## berrukins

Welcome back to the thread, PetiteMoi! Hope you're having a glorious holiday in Sweden! And hopefully a baby would be made during the vacation!


----------



## Worrisome

lol petite, never knew that, now full subsribed thanks.
Hope you have a lovely holiday and gets lots of :sex: so hopefully you will bring a souvenior home lol.
Ponymomma, sorry af got you hun, heres to this month pma pma
Berrukins, how are doing hun?
Dragonmummy where for art thou. Hope your ok not seen you around for a while.

Well Im either cd54 or cd22 as not sure if mini mini bleed was af. But hoping cd22 and ov at the moment or I could be cd12 all very confusing


----------



## Tigerz

I'm 33 and trying for baby #4. Just married this year and we really want one together. It seemed to happen when I wasn't even trying when I was in my 20's. Now I can't even get a positive OPK:hissy: We are having fun trying though so I'll stick with it!! Good Luck to all!:hug:


----------



## baby1moretime

Hi all i am 31 partners 35 we are hoping for 1 last baby and hoping its a blue sticky bene but really as long as we get a healthy sticky bene we will be more than happy and blessed! Good luck on all us older girls on getting our :bfp: :hug::hug:


----------



## berrukins

Hiya Tigerz & Baby1moretime! Hope your stay here would be short and sweet ... lotsa luck that you ladies make it to the pregnancy forums soon! 

:wave: Worrisome! I'm doing alright, FF is still trying to determine my ov date, if it should be CD16 or CD18 ... so I could be either 3DPO or 5DPO! So the next couple of days' temps would be crucial, I guess. I just want to make sure that ov has happened, so I can move on! No symptoms as yet, I am trying my hardest not to be a serial symptom spotter! 

How are you and all the other ladies here doing?? How long did you say your mini bleed lasted? I'd say keep up with the :sex: if you're unsure of where you are in your cycle ... the more TLC, the better! 

Plenty of :dust: for everyone!


----------



## Worrisome

Hi Tigerz and Baby1moretime, welcome aboard, all welcome lol.
Berrukins, it was a very small bleed, I was just checking cp (tmi) but all bfn since. So I dont think I ovd. Im having fun with ff to, I cheated and entered a high temp for tommorow and it says I ovd on cd 11 so would be about 6dpo oooh quite exciting as didnt think I ovd, but played with the temps :rofl: and aslong as I dont go under coverline I should be ok, or at least I think.

Fxxxxx for us all

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2272b0


----------



## Worrisome

Ooh your temps look great


----------



## berrukins

Oh Worrisome, I play with forecast temps on FF all the time too, hahahaha ... that's how I can come up with a very structured analysis on which range my temps should be to determine ov :rofl: 

Looking at your chart, the dip on CD14, followed by the rise on CD15 & 16 - I would think you might have just ovd on CD14 itself?


----------



## Worrisome

I actually think that to but shh dont tell ff :rofl:


----------



## applewood

I am 29 and my husband is 49 and TTC for our firts (he has two grown up children from his previous marraige) - so we will be OLD parents when we finally get BFP!!


----------



## ponymomma

Berrukins and Worrisome,
So I've been thinking of branching out in the whole TTC thing. Maybe taking AC next month and temping. Stalked both of your charts. Now I'm terrified of temping. How in the world do you all determine when the O happens? With Worrisome, I see both dips w/ the second one followed by a big increase. Is this O? I think I'm going to need a degree in Advanced Math to figure this out by next month.:loopy: 

Oh and Worrisome, How was the vacay? Sweden sounds wonderful right now. Anything to get away from 100 degrees w/ 80% humidity. Talk about bad hair days.


----------



## ponymomma

Applewood, You will not be old parents, just well aged!! Welcome and tons of :dust::dust::dust::dust: for you!!!


----------



## applewood

ponymomma thank you for your lovely welcome!! i like the "well aged"!!


----------



## quail

hi ladies well im getting bored waiting for o, im on cd15 and still no sign of it i hope it comes soon so i can hopefully catch that eggie.xx


----------



## ponymomma

Quail,
Hang in there. I'm thinking of taking up a new hobby each month. HAHA. HEHE:rofl::rofl::rofl: Knitting group anyone??!! How do we become so obsessed w/ this TTC thing? Tell one of those eggies to get growing so it can pop right out and meet his/her other half!!! But wait, how in the world do you ever get bored w/ all those children running around? I might need to borrow one for awhile. My soon to be 3yo keeps asking when he is getting a little sister. Hubby replies, "just as soon as mommy's ready". Thanks a lot "better" half!!:ignore: But in all seriousness, are you temping? I'm thinking of starting next month, and trying to stalk as many charts as possible so I have some idea of wth is going on. Good luck w/ the O!!!

edit: just saw your chart. not the brightest of all this morning!!!!


----------



## leelee

Hi all,

Hope everyone is doing well! Looking forward to stalking everyone's charts this month.

Ponymomma - to be honest FF calculates when you O and also has charting lessons which are pretty easy to follow. I don't think I would have gotten my BFP so quickly, if it wasn't for charting (among other things such as preseed, B-50 and AC!!!)


----------



## Worrisome

Hi Applewood, welcome, all welcome here lol.
Leelee, how are you hun, any lovely symptons yet.
Ponymomma, I love knitting dont laugh. Seriously I like temping, Im a closet one though to hubby, I think he will think I am obsessive so I do it secretly under the covers and when hes gone to the loo. The other morning he came back so tried to hide it, he said whats that beeping oops. I like it though as last month when no af (ish) I would have been convinced I was pregnant but with the temps being so low, I knew I wasnt. So saved me from spending too much on poas.
Quail are you using opk's?


----------



## ponymomma

Leelee
How is being preggers? Hope all is going well for you!!!! So you used AC? Been thinking about it plus temping for next month (that is if July isn't my month). Taking the B vits, but they make my pee so yellow I get a little worried. 

Worrisome,
Just joking about the knitting. Once upon a time I too was a knitter (did cross stitch and needle point too), but let it slide during college and never quite picked any of it back up. I think I'll have to hide the temping as well. DH already thinks I'm crazy and he doesn't come close to understanding all this TTC stuff. Silly boy just thinks if he sticks it in once in a while PRESTO!! If only it were so easy!! 

Think I am OV'ing today or tomorrow. Lots of EWCM last three days w/ a little cramping and pain today. Have to attack DH tonight when I get home. 
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: to all!!!


----------



## DragonMummy

Ladies ladies ladies....

Yes I am still alive. Been getting mad nausea every evening which is driving me to bed early. No I am not duffers before you ask! Think it's a combination of too much hayfever medication and my rubbish effort at dieting...

Am exhibiting signs of one who might ovulate soon so fingers crossed I start chucking eggies out soon - that will be one less thing to worry about! I will be pretty pissed off if I get AF and no flipping eggs to show for it!! Anyhew, I am feeling happy and relaxed and fertile. 

Officially of course we are still NTNP but DH says we'll officially start trying in August. So only 5 weeks to go til I can start properly checking and temping and stuff and propping my bum up after sex! At the moment I am desperately clenching afterwards to keep it all in!!!

Will try and pop in every day now girls... I need the support and I am sure you guys can always do with a bit of extra jollying up!!!

And Leelee - you look radiant darling! (Actually I bet that might not be true - I looked shit in my 1st trimester and had to wash my hair twice a day - 2nd tri you'll be glowing hun!!!)


----------



## puppymom32

I too am 32 1/2 and trying for first DH is 34. Weve been actively trying for the last 2 years but have never used BC our entire 12 year marriage. I too thought about temping but am afraid I will mess it up.


----------



## DragonMummy

just keep doing it puppymom - you'll get the hang of it!!! xxx


----------



## puppymom32

thanks Dragon I think if I dont get a BFP this month I will start next month and give it a try.


----------



## ponymomma

Good morning all :hugs::hugs:,

So I think my ovarian cyst is acting up this month. My diet has been HORRIBLE lately (way too much meat and processed food) and now I am paying for it. Ovulation pains something fierce yesterday. So much pressure down below I could hardly sit down. Think this might put me out for the month:nope::nope: Didn't even take my vitamins every day like I know I should:dohh:!! AAHH, I probably sabotaged myself. Pains seem to have subsided today, so assuming I ov'd yesterday. Did get some good :sex: in. DH was spectacular this week:dance:(thank God)!!! DTD tonight again just to be sure. So still got loads of PMA. Anyone else starting or around CD 1?

Still holding out hope for this month, but kind of excited and nervous about starting the AC and temping next month. I actually have something else to concentrate on during this TWW!!


----------



## katstar

Hi ladies,

I was wondering if i could join your thread. I am 29 in august. Should i wait till august before i joing :) :rofl:

xx


----------



## ponymomma

Welcome Katstar,
Good luck to you and tons of :dust:!!


----------



## Melsue129

Hi Ladies - Im new to this site... This is my very first TTC post anywhere on the web!!! 
Im just turned 30 in June, that was a downer... eeek.. and I recently just got marriend last Sept (2008) - I've been with my DH (32 yrs old) for 6 years now and we decided a few months ago to TTC... Yay!!! I've been waiting for this moment my whole life, I can not wait to become prego... 

So basically I was on BCP's for 12 years and I stopped taking them mid April. After TTC the first time I ended up with some type of Uterus infection, they did a blood test to see if I was pregnant - BFN and put me on antibiotics then the month of June 3 weeks after I completed the antibiotics I ended up with a yeast infection the week I was Ov'g (according to the Ovulating calendars on the web)... I was soooo bummed.. We had BD about 4 or 5 days before I OV'd and then I got the yeast infection... and now the infection is over and I started getting really crampy for two days - Yesterday and the day before- so I thought maybe I had just OV'd and I was Ov late every month, so we BD on the last day I was crampy.. Not sure if it was enough BD'g this month because of my issue but my fingers are crossed...... 

Sorry for the whole story... Im just frustrated we finally decided it was TTC and then I end up with issues every month.... Going to California on vacation in 6 days, I should be expecting AF around the 4th - bringing a test with me... Wish me luck!


----------



## DragonMummy

Hi Katstar and Melsue - Good luck to you and welcome! 

@Katstar - I am only just 29 myself so hop on!!!


----------



## DragonMummy

shameless bump...


----------



## ornahayes

I'm 30 and have have joined the site today. We have been TTC since Dec. Have one week wait til I can test and would love to join you if you'll have me x


----------



## DragonMummy

HI! Welcome to our potty little thread! xxx


----------



## ponymomma

Eeesh,

Just ov'd on Wed or Thur, and now I feel as though AF is on her way. WTH!! If I get my period two weeks early, I'm staying in bed for the whole, damn, bloody event. Urrghh!!! 

Sorry ladies, just had to vent!:hissy::hissy::hissy:


----------



## berrukins

Hi Ponymomma, what's making you feel as though AF is on its way? Did you experience any spotting/cramping? It's quite impossible to have AF less than a week from ov though ....


----------



## katstar

thanks for the welcomes everyone.

i did not have a good day yesterday. very confusing as i had period type pains all day when the :witch: aint due till the 8th. Also lower back pains. I had no idea what was going on. Thank fully they have stopped now. :)

aint all this mad. i wish i was not as sensitive to everything going on.


----------



## ponymomma

Berrukins,
Thanks for asking. Pressure and cramping. Seems to have eased off a bit today, but still wonder if I'm not going to start early. Had EWCM Mon-Wed, a little worse than normal Ov pains Wed-Thurs. Then everything went back to normal until yesterday when I could have sworn AF would be joining me today. Maybe my body is just trying to mix things up a little!! Woohoo, got to love TTC! Regardless of all, I still have lots of PMA and am heading to the beach w/ the girls to get tons of sun on my white body!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance: Vitamin D is good for conceiving, right??!!! JULY IS THE MONTH!!! 
How is everything on your end? When are you testing this month? 

Hope everyone else out there is doing something wonderful on this gorgeous Sunday. Wishing you could all be here to enjoy some sun, sand, and surf!!
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## berrukins

Oooh Ponymomma, your Sunday sounds like fun!! Can I join in? :) I don't live near the beach anymore, so we hardly ever go to the beach these days!! It used to be walking distance for me! 

Good to hear that you've loads of PMA! That's the way!! I'm wondering if you could be experiencing implantation this early in the game??? Which explains the cramping?? 

I haven't decided when I want to test .. usually I don't have to test because I get pre-AF spotting 3 days before designated CD1 so I know my time is up when I see the spotting!! FF tells me to test on 7th July, which is our wedding anniversary so I don't know - Don't think I can handle a bfn on our anniversary, although a bfp would be the best BEST best gift my DH & I would love!!


----------



## ponymomma

The beach does wonders for the soul. Something so relaxing about feeling the sun and listening to the waves. (plus the cutie, surfer boys next to us weren't bad to look at either!:blush::blush:)

Berrukins
Seems awfully early for implantation, but one can only hope. I really think I'm just having a bad cycle b/c my diet was so screwy. Sending you a few sand and surf thoughts to enjoy!! I'll keep my fingers crossed that you and DH can REALLY celebrate your anniversary!! Any good plans for the big day? 

Katstar,
How is everything going? Any updates? It's ridiculous how in 'tune' we are now w/ our bodies. For crying out loud, I wonder if EVERYTHING could be a side effect of early preg. Oh, well. Just got to remember it is all worth it in the end!


----------



## berrukins

Thanks Ponymomma, it would be really awesome if we do get a long-awaited bfp on our anniversary! If spotting doesn't happen before the 7th, I'll probably cave in & test before then. I really don't want to face disappointment on anniversary day itself and having the day ruined!! We're probably just going out for a meal, and if I'm not pregnant, we'll enjoy good wine to go with the food. Nothing too fanciful - we're staying in town because both dogs at home still need us around!

Thanks for the sand & surf thoughts!!! And ahhhh cute surfer boys never fail to brighten up the day, don't they!


----------



## PetiteMoi

Hi ladies,

Sorry I haven't been in for a while, still on holiday! You will soon be seeing more of me in here, back at work on Wed!

How are you all?

This is me:

CD14: ewcm
CD15: ewcm, bd
CD16: bd
CD17: -
CD18: -
CD19: bd, had nausea for half an hour
CD20: -
CD21: bd
CD22: a tiny bit of pink-ish blood in my knickers (tmi)!!!

What do you think?? Could it be implantation bleeding?? I can't help feeling soo excited! Didn't feel any cramping or anything tho...


----------



## ponymomma

Ooooh Petitemoi

Sounds promising!!! :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp: come on :bfp:!!! :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## PetiteMoi

Ah thanks ponymomma :hugs: I really really hope so...can't think what else this strange bleeding could be. :witch: is due earliest 6 July...


----------



## Worrisome

Ooh sounds very promising petite, fxxxxxxx


----------



## Butterfly 01

Hello All,

I've just joined and have just started TTC. I'm 33 and am really feeling that we need to get a move on. I was inspired by someone elses post in another thread that they are just going to enjoy the ride and not worry about the charting etc - sounds like a great plan to me! I hope all goes well for all you other ladies who are hoping to be pregnant soon. x:hug:


----------



## leelee

PetiteMoi said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Sorry I haven't been in for a while, still on holiday! You will soon be seeing more of me in here, back at work on Wed!
> 
> How are you all?
> 
> This is me:
> 
> CD14: ewcm
> CD15: ewcm, bd
> CD16: bd
> CD17: -
> CD18: -
> CD19: bd, had nausea for half an hour
> CD20: -
> CD21: bd
> CD22: a tiny bit of pink-ish blood in my knickers (tmi)!!!
> 
> What do you think?? Could it be implantation bleeding?? I can't help feeling soo excited! Didn't feel any cramping or anything tho...

Oh I'm so excited for you. That sounds so promising!


----------



## PetiteMoi

Thanks worrisome and leelee darlings! :) I'm so rubbish, keep getting my hopes up instead of just not thinking about it, so that I don't get disappointed...but how could I not hope when I want this soooo much!? How are you two doing?? xx

Welcome Butterfly! That sounds like a great plan and one I might resort to in the future, I'm far too excited now though ;) Silly silly me. Will this be your first child?


----------



## berrukins

Hey Petite! It's been a while!! See you're enjoying the holiday and baby-making!! Ooooh the spotting could well be implantation!!! Sounds fabulous!!! When was CD22? today?? If so, you're in for a really good chance since AF is only due 6th july!! 

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## PetiteMoi

Hi Berrukins! Long time no see :) How are you sweetie? Yup CD22 today...so I'm keeping my fingers crossed and already getting my hopes up way too high...!! Cycle is 29-39 days...so it's hard to know xx


----------



## DragonMummy

Ooooh hello PM - good to see you. Am fninding it hard to type as my fingers are crossed!!!


----------



## berrukins

Petite, I'm not too bad myself - counting down to the end of 2WW as well - we're both in at around the same time! My AF should be due 6th Jul too but I'm not sure when I will find the guts to test!!


----------



## Worrisome

Hi Everyone.

Petite Im fine thanks on about cd 60 now or cd22 lol because of mini bleed. So Due on about say time as you Berukins. Not feeling anything this month really, trying not to think too much about it now but tres hard lol. Did do a fertility spell of ebay after seeing Hayleyjj get her bfp. If anything just to bring back my pma which Im sorry to say twindled after last month. Only human eh. How long are you on Hols for Petite. Lovely long break for you.


----------



## Butterfly 01

Hope you're having a wonderful holiday! Sounds like you're having an exciting time, I hope the waiting isn't too unbearable. It's great that you have all these ladies rooting for you. If it happens for us it will be our first, but looking forward to it. :hug:


----------



## katstar

Hi ladies,

Just wondering if you can help me as i think i am going mad. Optimistic but so scared of falling ( AF coming ). I want some advise for me to stop thinking about it. 

I really did not think this was our month and accepted this as i usually ov on day 12 and partner was away on day 12. But now i feel things that i was not trying to spot and the more i read, the more crazy i go. 

But her is my list and see what you think. 

CD10 - EWCM, Negative opk. Had :sex:
CD11 - EWCM, Positive OPK. Had :sex:
CD12 - less EWCM, (partner went away) - 1 dpo.
CD13 - 2DPO - Dry, nothing really happened. 
CD14 - 3DPO - Small amounts of white sticky mucas, Lower ab cramps and lower back pains. Thought :witch: was coming. 
CD15 - 4DPO - Lower ab pains severe and lower back pains severe. Watery CM and felt like i had wet my pants and i kept checking to see IF :witch: was here. Then i had fluttering in my lower tummy, pulling in my lower tummy. Hot fluses and dizzy. Off food too. 
CD16 - 5DPO - Slight lower ab and lower back pain. More fluttering and bubbling in my uterus region. Watery cm clear like water. Off food, idigestion when i finally ate. Could not be bothered to do anything. Iddle-itis. :) 
CD17 - 6DPO - Sleepless night. Lost sleep thinking about it and feeling the flutters and pulling throughout. Very moody. Everything made me want to snap. My daughter had a messy room and i snapped. Not like me at all as she is a very good girl. Very tired last night but maybe because previous night was restless. Partner noticed my vagina was bluish colour not pinkish :s :blush: white thick, lots of it CM
CD18 - 7DPO - Still have white CM. Fluttering still and twinges below. Shooting stabbing pains to the right of my groin. Not bad though. Sometimes takes my breath.

I do not have any symptoms yet in my breasts and i have noticed that my scar from my last child birth (vagina) is twinging. Little pains in the scar.

What do you think so far ladies?? Am i going mad? and will you catch me when i fall? If the :witch: shows. 

I would love your views to read and keep my mind of reading anything else.
You see i am asking for help because i can not test yet as its too early but i have not felt these symptoms in my other 2 month cycles. Did not feel them when i was pregnant with ectopic in april either but :bfn: and :witch: during this time stopped me thinking of anything. 

Thanks for taking time to read this :)

:dust: :dust: xxx


----------



## noja

Katstar, I'm no expert but you know your body and you know that something is different. It all sounds REALLY positive. Fingers crossed for you!! 
:hug:


----------



## DragonMummy

Anybody else dying in this heat? reckon my eggs are soft boiled by now....


Am on my first 2WW, AF due on 10th July according to FF xxx


----------



## tateypot

Good luck Dragon Mummy! Fingers crossed for you. AF is due for me any day - not even bothering to test because don't reckon we hit the right time this month at all! xx


----------



## katstar

Good luck dragon mummy.

I think i am loosing the plot. Had loads of symptoms up to today. But now 8dpo don't feel anything. Well pinching down below.

Don't know if its a good thing or bad.

I hate this 2ww. :( I already resided to the fact that this would not be our month and the symptoms in the past 5 days have changed my mind. I have no idea what my body is playing at.

I bet we are all in the same boat and confused also.


----------



## ponymomma

DragonMummy,

You and I are due for the :witch: at the same time. Let's take the kids and DHs to the beach and hide where she can't find us!! Somewhere w/ white sand and clear water. We'll tell her we're going up north to get away from the heat, then head south:happydance:. Think we stand a chance? 

petite, berrukins, and worrisome 
Sending you tons of PMA and :dust::dust:. FX'd crossed for you!!!

katstar,
Any new symptoms? It all sounds very promising for you:thumbup:. 

We need some :bfp: among us well-aged ladies!! So let's go :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:. July IS OUR MONTH


----------



## Worrisome

Hi everyone.
Ponymomma, can I join you on the white sandy beaches pluuuuureease. Not sure when or if I will get my af but if I dont this month its a trip to the drs for me.
Hi Petite are you back from Jollies yet, probably busy bdancng.
Katstar I think anything that is different to how it usually is, is a good thing.
Everyone else, hows it going?

I think (shhhhh) possibly my temps went a little triphasic this morning, but could be the heat. Just dont tell (shhhh witch, not even going to put a piccie of her :rofl:) or she willget me.


----------



## ponymomma

worrisome,

We'll sneak in like ninjas to steal you away. That way 'you know who' won't have a clue!!! Holding my breath for you. Good luck, good luck, good luck!!!!!


----------



## katstar

ponymomma said:


> katstar,
> Any new symptoms? It all sounds very promising for you:thumbup:.
> 
> We need some :bfp: among us well-aged ladies!! So let's go :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:. July IS OUR MONTH



Nothing really and its got me all confused.

8DPO today. Dry CM but still whitish. Tired last night. Wide awake at 5.15am again. Moody last night. Very emotional this morning. The slightist thing did make me cry (But then again it could be because i think thats because i am scared of getting my hopes up) 

Yes eevrything is different to previous months. Still have idle-itis. lol


----------



## Worrisome

:ninja: :ninja: :ninja:

:rofl:


----------



## noja

TeeHee, careful though, she's left me now and is very likely looking for her next victim. Run, run!!! :trouble:
Seriously though, hope there's a few successes in here this month, plugging for you all!
:dust:


----------



## DragonMummy

FPMSL @ Ponymama and Worrisome!!!

*goes off to find balaclava*


Someones gonna have to get round here soon and confiscate all my HPT's as I am ITCHING to pee on one...


----------



## DragonMummy

....which at 6DPO and on my first cycle attempt is probably going to be a bit of a waste...


----------



## noja

Resist Dragonmummy, be strong, keep the pee AWAY from the stick..or just do it and let us know how you get on :rofl:


----------



## Annamumof2

oh i bet i can make you want to POAS


----------



## DragonMummy

noja said:


> Resist Dragonmummy, be strong, keep the pee AWAY from the stick..or just do it and let us know how you get on :rofl:


OR......


I can not do it and let you know how I get on. Am guessing :bfn:!!!!


:rofl:


----------



## RAFMrs

Hi, Am liking this forum. I feel old looking at young mums pushing buggies round town! And I'm not, honest. 31 and TTC our first.


----------



## Worrisome

Welcome to the madhouse RAFMRS.

Im in disguise incase "she"gets me :bunny: :rofl: (mission impossible music should be played here)


----------



## PetiteMoi

*DragonMummy* - ah thanks sweetie for crossed fingers!!! :hugs: Soo exciting to be in your 2ww isn't it!! The only problem is...it's all you can think of! Keeping my fingers crossed RIGHT back at ya!

*berrukins* - we're cycle buddies :happydance: at least this month as af is quite irregular for me (29-39 days!)... It will be 29 days on 7 July actually so I'm counting on that day to be the first potential day for the arrival of the :witch:

*Worrisome* - oh another cycle buddy :D Perhaps!! I keep my fingers crossed for you so much it hurts babess! I'm back from hols now, was away for nearly 2 weeks which was loooovely. Having a hard time getting used to being back at work now tho! I'll keep schtum about those temps so that af doesn't hear *whispering and hiding about my own army of :grr: :grr: :grr: (angry vikings scaring ugly witches away)* Exciting!!

*Butterfly* - thanks hun!!! how are you? xx

*Katstar* - reading about your symptoms makes me think you're pregnant! you know, it can catch you when you least expect it... once is enough and you bd'd just around your ov (judging by the OPK's and ewcm) - so there is a big chance I think!! I keep my fingers and toes crossed for you - and of course the girls and I will catch you if you fall, that's what we're here for :hugs:

*tateypot* - what makes you think af is on her way? Might as well be pg symptoms....;) although I know what you mean, it's hard work hoping so much all the time and it saps all your energy, easier to just 'accept facts' sometimes! Keeping my fingers crossed tho! 

*ponymomma* - thanks sweetie, sending lots of :dust: back!!! xx

Welcome *RAFMrs*!! no one's old in here, just very babymad and VERY fertile of course :happydance: How long have you been ttc for?

As for little me...I had a bit of brown discharge/blood on CD21, then again on CD22 and then again today on CD23. No idea what it is, part of me says not to get my hopes up and it's probably a very early af, but a greater part of me can't help hoping of course, that it's implantation bleeding..I wonder how common or uncommon that really is?!


----------



## noja

Fingers Xd Petite moi, like you say it can get you when you least expect it. 'THEY' do say a holiday can often result in little things going bump in the night!! Incidentally, does anyone know who 'THEY' actually are? I'd love to meet them some time and straighten out a few things Good to hear you enjoyed your hols.

Welcome to you RAFMrs, welcome to the funny farm. :rofl: 
I'm afraid to address anyone else directly in case I blow your cover and SHE (I peer cautiously from side to side as I say that) gets you. Hope you have wireless wherever you're all hiding so you can keep us posted!!
:hug::hug: to all


----------



## PetiteMoi

noja - you might be right! Perhaps there's a little holiday baby in there... I would like to know who 'they' are as well. Perhaps they are also hiding from those evil witches. I think perhaps if we address each other very quietly they won't hear us. Anyone else getting paranoid? :muaha:


----------



## Worrisome

:rofl: :rofl:

:change: (he he he)


----------



## RAFMrs

Thanks for the welcome everyone.

We been ttc for 4 months. Dunno if you read my other post in weestick photo forum (soory) but i just dug out my sticks from yesterday and today, and i see a line! I wasn't looking properly..turns out i was looking for a thick red line like the test line. Nope. Another poster bless her, posted a piccy of a faint line...and mine is the same. I still shaking. Texted my man (he away training). I currently got all 4 sticks from today lined up on kitchen table...and yes, when i squint, hold them up to the light, say 5 hail marys and face north....i see a line!!!

Carried away i think xxxxx sorryxxxxx


----------



## Worrisome

Ooh Im off to look at wee stick forum (love that by the way :rofl:)


----------



## noja

Wow, that'll prob make you the quickest in here EVER to get a :bfp:


----------



## PetiteMoi

Fingers crossed RAFMrs!!!

I just had some light pink on the tissue, I bet it's the bloody :witch: after all. She hasn't been early in several years, just late. I'm on CD23 today, my cycle is 29-39 days and last month she came on DAY 44!!! How can she be this early all of a sudden??? Bitch!!!


----------



## leelee

PetiteMoi said:


> Fingers crossed RAFMrs!!!
> 
> I just had some light pink on the tissue, I bet it's the bloody :witch: after all. She hasn't been early in several years, just late. I'm on CD23 today, my cycle is 29-39 days and last month she came on DAY 44!!! How can she be this early all of a sudden??? Bitch!!!

How many DPO are you Petite Moi?


----------



## PetiteMoi

Hi Leelee! Not sure, but judging by the ewcm I had I'm on 9 or 10 DPO... Had brown discharge on DPO7, 8 and 9 (or 8,9 and 10)...and now on DPO9 or 10 pink on the tissue as well :-(


----------



## noja

Hhmmmm...that could be something else entirely PM, finger Xd, 
Go away :witch: Go away :witch:


----------



## leelee

PetiteMoi said:


> Hi Leelee! Not sure, but judging by the ewcm I had I'm on 9 or 10 DPO... Had brown discharge on DPO7, 8 and 9 (or 8,9 and 10)...and now on DPO9 or 10 pink on the tissue as well :-(

That could defo be something else! What is your usual LP?

Hi Noja!


----------



## PetiteMoi

not quite sure about my LP either as I never know when I ov as I keep getting ewcm throughout the month (this month though I had ewcm two days in a row and not again)...so I guess only time will tell...getting very impatient though!! Back at work after a long holiday and so can't concentrate on work at all.


----------



## noja

Hi Leelee, how's bump/bloat?


----------



## Worrisome

Ooh thats a good sign Petite, especially if you only hd ewcm twice, as I found out if you keep getting it through the month, it can mean you didnt ov as your body stops producing it once you ov. Fxxxxxxxxxxx
My friend found out she was pgnt because she came on early.


----------



## DragonMummy

noja said:


> Wow, that'll prob make you the quickest in here EVER to get a :bfp:

No, that will be me when I get my BFP next week after trying for 7 weeks... :happydance:


C'mon, I deserve it!! THIRTY MONTHS last time!! Maybe he gave a my tubes a spring clean while he was in there.... :rofl:



And as for the rest of you - not normal. I am deeply concerned. RAFwife run away while you can... PMSL!!!


----------



## DragonMummy

@ Petite - Well if it IS af, at least she is early so you can get cracking on next month. Does sound positive though hun.


----------



## PetiteMoi

worrisome - thanks for the encouragement! I've found some really encouraging pages on implantation bleeding as well so my hopes are slowly getting high again...although I'm only setting myself up for the next fall I guess!!

Yeah Leelee, how IS the bump??


----------



## leelee

noja said:


> Hi Leelee, how's bump/bloat?

Bloat is still bloated!

Had a bad day today. Was feeling ill til OH got me seabands and then was feeling out of sorts but couldn't explain to my OH why. I think it must be hormonal or something???

Had a nice dinner and a shower and feel much better. How are you?


----------



## PetiteMoi

DragonMummy - exactly what I try to think in my lower moments! And yes you definitely deserve getting a :bfp: NOW!!! After all that wait last time. Fingers crossed hunnie!! xx


----------



## noja

Yes dragonmummy, it would be only fair, 30 months was a LOONnnggg time. 

I'm doing good thanks Leelee, very relaxed and enjoying not waiting for 0 just yet as way too early for it and also not having to content with the 2WW. Even managed to enjoy some :sex: that had not connection whatsoever to baby making. Hope you're feeling better soon. Is the sickness with you all day or is it particularly bad in the evenings?


----------



## Worrisome

oooh oooh I can top that (drum roll) 60 MONTHS, long ones at that

But you do deserve it for making me pmsl
WEALL DO


----------



## Worrisome

Leelee, this weather isnt going to be helping hun.


----------



## DragonMummy

Yeah youre right - we all do. Hopefully we'll all be in the first trimester thread in the next few weeks.

I am thoroughly ashamed - 6dpo and I just POAS.... REALLY!!! And I knew it would be a BFN because them's the rules!!! *sigh* What a div...


----------



## DragonMummy

Worrisome said:


> Leelee, this weather isnt going to be helping hun.

Are you kidding - she's lucky it's like this now! I had my whole third trimester in our hottest summer in 20 years!!! He was born on the hottest recorded day in September and frankly my bump was so enormous it was like having a hot water tank strapped to me - check this out!! This is me at THIRTY WEEKS, as in with TEN TO GO!!!! He was only tiny too....


https://s30.photobucket.com/albums/c306/lefunch/?action=view&current=bump.jpg


----------



## Worrisome

:awww: hun, it would be farrrrrr to early, maybe lets pretend it was an opk and you grabbed the wrong one.

Wouldnt it be ace if we all went to first tri together.


----------



## DragonMummy

Although frankly this weather is foul at hte best of times, let alone when youre feeling tired and droopy and a bit off colour. xxxx


----------



## noja

It's soooo hard to resist the urge dragonmummy....](*,)


----------



## noja

I just ordered opks, HPTs, instead cups and preseed of the web. I'm relaxed but preparing.


----------



## Worrisome

:rofl: :rofl: I just spat me beer out. OMG that is one huge bump hun, take it back you deserve it next.


----------



## DragonMummy

Thanks guys (loving the pat on the head - suitably patronising!!!) I shall try again in a week.....

Was thinking of getting some preseed - but we're not officially trying until August so in the meantime I am trying to accidentally get pregnant. HAHAHA!!! Am so bad... Although he knows I am off the pill and I bloody told him I was due to ovulate and that didn't put him off... but then neither do hairy legs, morning breath and rampant thigh beard!!!


----------



## Worrisome

Ooh noja, what are the istead cups are they like the period thingies


----------



## DragonMummy

HAHA!!! See what I mean? Got a bit bored with people saying "you sure theres only one in there"


----------



## Worrisome

Hey your lucky it wasnt the man bashing aka :grrr: You know Im only joking hun dont you, I peed on so many sticks last month, I was getting deranged, and I think I poas at 5dpo lst month


----------



## DragonMummy

I know hun - we all do it, bunch of saddoes that we are.... is always worth a try though, I might have ovulated right at the end of my AF!!!

Ahem...


----------



## noja

Worrisome, yes the instead cups are the period things but apparently if you insert them after doing the deed they trap the :spermy: and making sure none escape. I'm a bit unsure about the thought of them but hey anything that helps!!!! :happydance::rofl:


----------



## Worrisome

Ahem, I have bought a fertility spell, that should make you feel better


----------



## Worrisome

hmmmm know what you mean Noja, worth a go though. I have read about tampax, but wouldnt recommend that to anyone, as could be dangerous if you forget about it. ey at least you wont have to stick legs in air


----------



## leelee

Wow DragonMummy - that is some bump!!!

Was feeling queasy around lunch time and it wore off and then came back around an hour ago.


----------



## noja

Yeah, dear husband thought I was bonkers last time I lay with my legs in the air for half an hour afterwards :rofl: He fell asleep with me still there!! Anything gotta be better than that except knowing me I'll do that too.


----------



## Worrisome

After you so that bump Leelee, :rofl: sorry couldnt help myself.
Ginger is good Leelee


----------



## leelee

Worrisome said:


> After you so that bump Leelee, :rofl: sorry couldnt help myself.
> Ginger is good Leelee

Too right. That bump frightened the life out of me!


----------



## DragonMummy

the bump and the space hoppers sitting on top of it....


----------



## DragonMummy

Seriously, I looked beautiful at 20 weeks. Properly radiant with a lovely bump. Then at about 26 weeks I just EXPANDED. And itwas rock solid too as it was just water! teh MW kept saying he was 2 weeks over what he should have been size wise and he was gonna be at least 10lbs. So imagine my surprise when I woke up from the general and was handed this tiny little 6lb scrapling....


----------



## DragonMummy

There we are - normal and radiant....

https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c306/lefunch/DSC004532.jpg


----------



## PetiteMoi

Incredibly normal and enviably radiant DM. I don't care if I get a huuuuge bump tho as long as I get one :D I'm leaving now to dream about babies and bumps. Night night xxx


----------



## DragonMummy

Worrisome said:


> Ahem, I have bought a fertility spell, that should make you feel better

Really does mate....


----------



## leelee

DragonMummy said:


> There we are - normal and radiant....
> 
> https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c306/lefunch/DSC004532.jpg

Ah you look lovely and radiant there!


----------



## Worrisome

Yes agree you look lovely and radiant there, although I thought you looked great with the big bump.


----------



## SmileyShazza

Well I&#8217;m still around just not been on here much. Am really feeling quite down at the moment 

I gave in and bought some ovulation sticks which I started using last week, we had a big party at the weekend for hubby&#8217;s birthday and we got no time alone together because we had people staying over which was annoying as Saturday, Sunday, Monday were my fertile days according to Fertility Friend. I think I got a positive on my ovulation test on Monday but when I got home from work I ended up passing out on the sofa so that was another missed opportunity.

Due to AF then a couple of other things which have happened this week (family death) having visitors tonight then hubby going away straight after work on Friday to a stag do it&#8217;s going to be 3 weeks since we baby danced. I know we just haven&#8217;t done it enough this month and it&#8217;s our own fault really but I am so annoyed at myself for letting another opportunity slip past us. (sorry if TMI) This bloody heat isn&#8217;t really helping either!

Once hubby gets home on Sunday I&#8217;m really going to work at getting into a better routine &#8211; we need to be doing it more otherwise we are never going to get pregnant at this rate!


----------



## L-C

Hi

I am new to this site, I started trying only two months ago and fell pregnant straight away but miscarried at 7 weeks last Wednesday.

I am 31 this month really think I should have started sooner!!!

Good luck!!


----------



## ponymomma

Hey smiley,
I think the heat has got everyone a bit fried. Read back a few pages, and you will see that these girls have gone quite mad!!! Don't get too down. :hugs::hugs: Life will calm down soon I'm sure, then the :sex: can come back full force!!!

Welcome L-C,
Please honey, at 31 we are still just babes. Sorry about the mc, but fx'd it will happen quickly for you again.

And the rest of you crazy girls,
My goodness you ladies had a busy, crazy night last night. Has everyone's paranoia subsided a bit? :hug: to all of you as I had a rough night at work, and laughed my a** off when I got home last night. Thank goodness we can do this w/ a sense of humor!!


----------



## orbsone

Welcome LC. :hi:

Am also fairly new to this site.

Sorry to hear about you mc.

Am sending loads of :dust: your way.

Hopefully we will both get :bfp: soon and be moaning on the other side about stretch marks and swollen ankles.

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## PetiteMoi

I need to fire my vikings. The witch got me today :( I feel soooo disappointed!!!!! I so thought this was it, what with the brown bleeding 1 week after ov...but af decided to be extremely early, the earliest she's been for several years. What's wrong with my body?!?! Why is it being so mean to me?

Welcome L-C, and welcome back SmileyShazza - I know what you mean hun, we're having to make a conscious effort to bd more often as well. That also makes it impossible not to think about it all the time and obsess over potential symptoms etc. This is soooo stressful this whole baby thing :( I just want to be pg now!!


----------



## ponymomma

Oh Petite,
I am so sorry to hear. Very sad, I was holding out that we would all make it in July. We need to ring that dumb AF's neck. And why is she smiling in the witch emoticon? I think that's just downright mean.


----------



## leelee

PetiteMoi said:


> I need to fire my vikings. The witch got me today :( I feel soooo disappointed!!!!! I so thought this was it, what with the brown bleeding 1 week after ov...but af decided to be extremely early, the earliest she's been for several years. What's wrong with my body?!?! Why is it being so mean to me?
> 
> Welcome L-C, and welcome back SmileyShazza - I know what you mean hun, we're having to make a conscious effort to bd more often as well. That also makes it impossible not to think about it all the time and obsess over potential symptoms etc. This is soooo stressful this whole baby thing :( I just want to be pg now!!

Sorry AF got you PetiteMoi

xxx


----------



## PetiteMoi

*Ponymomma* - thanks hun! I agree, the witch should not be smiling, she should look ugly and miserable. And she should have a rope around her neck...mohahahaha. She's not wanted here!!!

*Leelee *- thanks for your support hun! It makes you sooo miserable doesn't it :( It takes a while before you can start feeling positive about next month.

Also, does anyone know if spottings are bad for fertility? I had mine really soon after ov this time (hence I was convinced it was implantation) so I guess that should mean less time for the egg to travel to uterus? :( Feeling down now.


----------



## PetiteMoi

oh Leelee - how many months did you ttc for before you fell pg?


----------



## SmileyShazza

Sorry to hear about the :witch: getting you Petite Moi  it is so damn frustrating. At least I wont spend the next two weeks worrying if I will get a visit from her as weve done nothing that would stop her coming :lol: (have to laugh really!).

I think its even more frustrating as my friend got pregnant within 4 weeks of coming off the pill and they werent even actively trying!!!!!!! Bloody typical isnt it. I think that had lead me into thinking it was going to be dead easy  now Im not so sure! 

Am going to just have to write this month off as a bad one and start from scratch once AF comes again. Fertility Friend suggests my next fertile period will tie in with the same time we are going away for a few days to Italy this month so hopefully being on holiday will put us both in the mood for some extra nookie!


----------



## PetiteMoi

*SmileyShazza* - yes hopefully a holiday should sort you out and let you return with a baby souvenir :D xx

I know, it's soooo frustrating!!! All those hours spent hoping and dreaming lately and then all I'm left with is period pain and the damn witch. If only we could all know when it's going to happen, and IF it's going to happen,then we could all just relax!


----------



## leelee

PetiteMoi said:


> oh Leelee - how many months did you ttc for before you fell pg?

It took me 3 proper cycles (when I was BD'ing at the right time) but I started temping straight away and found out that I was O'ing in CD18/19 instead of CD10 as I thought. So I would have been TTC'in for ages and stopping well before O if I didn't temp.

I was also using OPK's, preseed, Agnus Castus (to try and O sooner) and B-50 to lengthen my LP as it was only 10 days long. 

I don't think I would have gotten a BFP so quickly if it wasn't for temping. It really helped me to get to know my body.


----------



## ponymomma

Leelee,
Were you getting any EWCM? If so how long before ov was it?


----------



## PetiteMoi

Thanks for the advice Leelee! I might try that next month... have got preseed at home so will use that as well. Plus OPK's which I'll try. I said to myself that if it didn't happen this month I would try the OPK's next month.


----------



## leelee

ponymomma said:


> Leelee,
> Were you getting any EWCM? If so how long before ov was it?

I was getting EWCM a good bit before O. TO be honest last month I BD'd everyday for about 10 days (with one day off in between).

If that didn't work I was going to BD every other day during the month. It is hard work to keep it up but even if you BD every other day you won't have to worry too much about getting the timing right. If you have a fair idea when you O you won't have to start the BD'ing til about 5 days beforehand.


----------



## leelee

PetiteMoi said:


> Thanks for the advice Leelee! I might try that next month... have got preseed at home so will use that as well. Plus OPK's which I'll try. I said to myself that if it didn't happen this month I would try the OPK's next month.

Are you temping Petite Moi? Even if you temp for one month you will get a fiar idea when you O. It is amazing how many girls on here (like me) thought they were O'ing on a certain day and it wasn't that day at all.


----------



## PetiteMoi

leelee - I haven't used temping yet but might do it next month...I've no idea when I ov, just judging by ewcm at the moment which comes a few times during the month so not a good indicator really! What kind of temp thing are you using, did you get it from the pharmacy? I don't even own one!


----------



## leelee

PetiteMoi said:


> leelee - I haven't used temping yet but might do it next month...I've no idea when I ov, just judging by ewcm at the moment which comes a few times during the month so not a good indicator really! What kind of temp thing are you using, did you get it from the pharmacy? I don't even own one!

I joined Fertility Friend (free) and got a thermometer from Access Diagnostics online. Think it was about £5.99 so very cheap!


----------



## PetiteMoi

Thanks leelee, I'll do that I think and then I have something to "look forward to" for next month! xx


----------



## DragonMummy

PetiteMoi said:


> I need to fire my vikings. The witch got me today :( I feel soooo disappointed!!!!! I so thought this was it, what with the brown bleeding 1 week after ov...but af decided to be extremely early, the earliest she's been for several years. What's wrong with my body?!?! Why is it being so mean to me?

Oh bollocks mate... really had 'em crossed for you, thought it was your month. :hissy:


----------



## PetiteMoi

DragonMummy - me too :( I feel really down today, need to pick myself up somehow!!


----------



## PetiteMoi

..and of course I'm still hoping as I've only had blood on the tissue and when I went to the loo again a while ago it was nothing...but it has been like a normal af so far so it probably is that - just extremely early of course...


----------



## DragonMummy

pants.... well, maybe July is gonna be our month eh? xxxx


----------



## Worrisome

Oh petite :hugs: just been to Alfs sports day and got back and read this. I am so so sorry, thought it was the one for you. Come on Petite pma pma for next month. Lets get all our equipment at the ready, preseed check, herbals check, thermometer check, opks check, dear hubby check.


----------



## PetiteMoi

haha worrisome, thanks for the smile :) Dear hubby came last in your list, did you notice? ;) I'm still hoping, foolishly, that this is still implantation bleeding. Had red on the tissue this morning, then it's only been pink on the paper the other three times I've been to the loo...but af has been like that once before so it's probably her. But still...I'm clinging to a miniscule hope...


----------



## Worrisome

Hey I had a bleed with both boys, apparently not enough hcg to stop the af. Keep your eye on it and dont get legless yet hun


----------



## DragonMummy

Petite keep hanging on - FF says it doesnt count as AF until you *ahem* get a gusher....


----------



## DragonMummy

PMSL am so gross, sorry!!!


----------



## PetiteMoi

Worrisome and DragonMummy - thanks :hugs: Okay I won't drown my sorrows in chilled white wine yet then. I've already told dh I think af might be here and, being a man, he doesn't really understand all these implantation bleeding scenarios so he definitely think I'm out. How cool would it be to surprise him with a :bfp:!!! I can feel af in there though, just waiting to come out and ruin the party!


----------



## DragonMummy

That is because she is evil.....


----------



## PetiteMoi

Evil bitch :devil: I've recruited a new army of vikings now, their cv's looked quite impressive as they've fought off 90% of witches so far in their careers so fingers crossed they'll do the job!!!!! She's shown a bit more now, red. So I hope my army is fighting her with full force. Come oooon vikings!

:grr::grr::grr::grr::witch::grr::grr::grr::grr:


----------



## DragonMummy

You are completely crackers.... :D


----------



## PetiteMoi

DragonMummy said:


> You are completely crackers.... :D

it's this baby business...driving me maaad :rofl:

has anyone used this thermometer from Babymad?


----------



## leelee

PetiteMoi said:


> DragonMummy said:
> 
> 
> You are completely crackers.... :D
> 
> it's this baby business...driving me maaad :rofl:
> 
> has anyone used this thermometer from Babymad?Click to expand...

Looks good to me!


----------



## noja

DragonMummy said:


> Petite keep hanging on - FF says it doesnt count as AF until you *ahem* get a gusher....

Dragonmummy, you are truly gifted with words, you have a way of saying things just as they are :rofl:


----------



## DragonMummy

noja said:


> DragonMummy said:
> 
> 
> Petite keep hanging on - FF says it doesnt count as AF until you *ahem* get a gusher....
> 
> Dragonmummy, you are truly gifted with words, you have a way of saying things just as then are :rofl:Click to expand...

Saves a whole paragraph of beating about the bush... so to speak!

OK WHY do people list ebay items to finish at silly o clock in the morning.... am up at 2am bidding on potential birthday present for my Dad that ends at 0414....


----------



## SmileyShazza

:lol: :lol: @ PetiteMoi!

I am seriously considering getting a thermometer for next month I&#8217;ve been avoiding going down that route as I didn&#8217;t want to start getting too involved in charting and stuff though. Hmmmmmm. I might give it a couple of months using the ovulation strips and see how I get on and if I&#8217;m no closer to a :BFP: then maybe I could try doing the temp thing.

DragonMummy &#8211; easy way to avoid sitting up at stupid o clock to bid on Ebay items? Simple just use an auction sniper and it does all the work for you ;)


----------



## ponymomma

petite,
Has the witch gotten any worse? Still have fx'd for you until hear differently. 

Ladies,
This month is crawling by SO slowly. Shift last night dragged on like the last day of school. Who's due to test first this month? I think we need to see a witch doctor and get a GOOD fertility (or anti-:witch:) spell. Maybe we make a voodoo doll and keep her from visiting any of us this month!


----------



## DragonMummy

Shazza I am too involved in Ebay now - I don't trust the snipers!!! I won the item though and cos it went at silly o clock in the morning nobody tried to gazzump me at the last second. I got a signed Bruce Springsteen LP for my Dad's birthday in 2 weeks... PERFECT!!!

Er... don't want to sound like a tedious symptom spotter but I was woken up (again) at silly o clock by my uterus tightening - felt definate sharp twinges... ALSO I have broken out in MEGA zits... my skin has been pretty good for months now but suddenly I have about 8 good size whoppers on my face and I feel like a PROPER minger... and my hair is greasing up every day too - that's something else I got in first tri... HOWEVER I am being reasonable. The zits and the hair is clearly just the weather and the twinges, well that could be anything. Be nice if it was though wouldn't it? I am posting it in here as you lot know me well enough to absolve me of slightly mad symptom spots...


----------



## DragonMummy

Ponymomma (you'll have to explain your name btw - am intrigued) I am due to test on the 6th. So Monday. I think... I have FRER tests and my AF is due on 10th according to FF although it's all guesswork this month as it's my first cycle after BCP.


----------



## PetiteMoi

DragonMummy - you sound like a very reasonable symptom spotter to me, it sounds very much like pg symptoms, especially if you recognise them from last time. Fingers crossed!!!!! 

I only had some blood in my knickers (sorry for tmi) this morning and then just pink on the tissue just now. What's going ooon?! I had period pains and the usual sort of heavy period stomach I get last night and was convinced she must be coming. But just these spottings - red, pink and brown. Could this be pregnancy or should I just stop hoping?!?! I mean, it probably is af but is there any point in still hoping for a miracle?


----------



## DragonMummy

Like I said so eloquently earlier, wait for the gush...


----------



## Worrisome

Ooh glad your all on here, I need help.
You remember Dragonmummy me and you on the thread about ic's, well they came this morning, and you guessed it I poas. The think is there is a line on one, quite prominent but looks bluey purple rather than pink, so I poas on some more but they just look like faint evaps, arggghhh, I cant get my camera to stop going fuzzy. Do you think a dudd, dont want to keep wasting money poas like last month argggghhh


----------



## Worrisome

I knw not supposed to post here but only want my buddies to see it first.
URL=https://s173.photobucket.com/albums/w63/alfiemama/?action=view&current=PICT0388.jpg]https://i173.photobucket.com/albums/w63/alfiemama/th_PICT0388.jpg[/URL]


----------



## Worrisome

sorry trying to get it bigger
IMG]https://i173.photobucket.com/albums/w63/alfiemama/PICT0388-1.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Worrisome

arghhhh
https://img5.imageshack.us/img5/9425/pict0388m.th.jpg


----------



## PetiteMoi

worrisome - I can see a very faint blue line!! What CD are you on?? xx

DragonMummy - right, I'll wait for the gush then :D Easier said than done though, just to wait...I don't seem to be able to do it!! Might test tomorrow but I guess it would be too early, af due earliest 7 July...xx


----------



## DragonMummy

Mate that looks like a line to me... evaps only come up after about half an hour - how long did the line take to appear?


----------



## Worrisome

This one came up straight away, but its not that evident on the other hpts with same sample. Dont know what to think. Petite according to my chart Im about 14dpo


----------



## PetiteMoi

Could be too early to show properly, and a line is a line as far as I'm concerned! I would probably wait a few days and try again - LIAR LIAR no I wouldn't, I would use up all the sticks I had!!! But it's probably more sensible to wait a few days and test again...aaaaaaaah I'm so excited for you hun!!!! xx


----------



## Worrisome

It wont be hun, think its a dud test, would be on the others :cry:


----------



## PetiteMoi

oh no hun, I hope you're wrong! When's af due?? xx


----------



## Worrisome

No idea hun :rofl: 

here are the other tests, but I did put it on the wee stick gallery and there telling me they can see more lines on the others. 
https://img44.imageshack.us/img44/5946/pict0371.th.jpg

Its ok you can tell me honetly


----------



## PetiteMoi

Hm I still think it might be too early to show properly. Try again in a couple of days! (oh how I hate that advice myself)


----------



## quail

i think i can see faint lines on them all do another one.fxd.xx


----------



## Worrisome

Thanks quail, Im gonna do one in the morning if I can hold on that long


----------



## ponymomma

YEEHAW!!!
Trying hard not to get too excited, but Worrisome, I can't help it. Giving you a big, old Southern holler here. OK, now I can sit back down and say pretty please do more P'ingOAS. (course, petite is probably right and you should wait). Oh, come on :bfp:!!!


----------



## PetiteMoi

DragonMummy, I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you!!! xx

I FEEL pregnant now. A little bit sick, strange belly...just had some red-brown on the tissue again though. Shouldn't be bleeding/spotting this often surely?? Worrisome was it you who said you used to bleed during pregnancy? how much and when did it start/stop?? xx


----------



## Worrisome

Ah thanks Ponymomma, I suppose time will tell, just showed my friend and she said it would be enough to worry her :rofl: she was shocked how prominent it is, but it is blue not pink eeek.

Petite yes I had with both boys, just before af was due, as not enough hcg me thinks, just spotting like you have described, ooooh sounds so promising for you hun.


----------



## DragonMummy

Worrisome go andget a proper FRER - that'll sort it out!


----------



## Worrisome

lol. Im going to be strong and wait a few days if temps stay high.


----------



## ponymomma

You are way too laid back for a name like Worrisome!! Go will power!


----------



## ponymomma

Quail,
Haven't heard from you in a while. How's everything? Any news? I'm sure all those wonderful children are keeping you busy. Are they all out on summer break now?


----------



## Worrisome

:rofl: I may be all talk :rofl: its only because I think its a dud, all the others look like evaps, just shadows, why cant the mke the digital more sensitive arggghhh


----------



## DragonMummy

go to Saino's and get a FRER woman... then you can pee on it in the morning and you'll know...

Does anyone else get a bit devastated at spending all that money on something youre just gonna piss on?


----------



## DragonMummy

On a desperate symptom spotting digression, I have been getting uterus twinges on and off all day. Am I deluded? It's just as likely to be something else isn't it? I am really wanting someone to pee on my fire here to stop me unnecessarily getting my hopes up...


----------



## Worrisome

Lol, sorry no peeing on your bonfire from me, sounds a good sympton to me, what day are you on hun


----------



## leelee

Worrisome,

I can defo see some faint lines!


----------



## DragonMummy

I'm on CD22, 8DPO.... so I reckon it's too soon really.

Plus, emotional blow, a girl I work with has just announced her pregnancy, posting 12wk bean pics on facebook. She has a little girl who is just 2 so I am cross thinking IT SHOULD BE ME!!!!


----------



## Worrisome

Ah thanks Leelee, I hope so want to join you in first Tri
You know on the piccie I posted of them all, it does look like more lines. Funny in rl they dont look that great weird, apart from the one.
I dont know if my imagination now but my boobs are tingling he he he


----------



## Worrisome

Ah babes, it will be you soon and I will post your pics all over the net :hugs:


----------



## DragonMummy

It's funny, with you guys I am really rooting for you and want you to get the BFP. But people I actually know.... I want to get there before them. But if theyre going to get pregnant they must be on mat leave by the time I get back to work. NO PREGNANT LADIES AROUND ME!!!


----------



## leelee

DragonMummy said:


> It's funny, with you guys I am really rooting for you and want you to get the BFP. But people I actually know.... I want to get there before them. But if theyre going to get pregnant they must be on mat leave by the time I get back to work. NO PREGNANT LADIES AROUND ME!!!

Aw, you will get your BFP! And then we will all be in first tri together!


----------



## DragonMummy

yay! I hope so.... Been wanting another since he was 3months... 2 and a half years is a long time for WTT


----------



## Worrisome

defo hun, bloody typical got af pains now in back, you know the ones, :cry:


----------



## Embovstar

Hi there

I'm really new to these forums and also to the world of TTC generally! I'm Nicola and 30 (very nearly 31 - gah!) This is our first month of trying, am now 7 dpo and seriously wishing the days ahead, away. 

I'm wishing and sending you all loads of pma and baby dust and look forward to spending the next few months with you all :)

Nicola xx


----------



## Worrisome

Hi Embovstar, welcome to our madhouse, fxxxxxxx for you hun, you never no you maybe the quickest bfp weve had in here


----------



## berrukins

Hiya everyone .. My, I've got lots of catching up to do! How are all of you lovely ladies? It's the weekend, so hooray! :dance: 

I'm out! CD1 for me today. I started spotting on 9DPO (Tues). Got me a little excited cause I thought it might be IB, but fate decided to play a cruel joke on me and turned out it's the old darn witch. Temps dropped drastically over the past couple of days, so I'm not gonna fool myself that this might be a VERY prolonged IB :rofl: Good news is my cycle dramatically shortened from 35 days to 29 days for June, so I'd say Agnus Castus is a wonder herb! 

_*Worrisome:*_ I've strained my eyes looking at the sticks & I do agree with the rest ... I see faint lines, soooooo I really think you should POAS first thing in the morning!! Fxd! I hope you'll bring us good news this weekend! 

*PetiteMoi:* How are you doing, dear? I was hoping we could have gone on to be preggy buddies together since we were soo on the same track. I'm keeping all my crossable bits crossed for you that it's implantation! Keep us updated, yeah!


----------



## PetiteMoi

Welcome *Embovstar*! Those two weeks are a pain, I hope it goes quickly and that you get a :bfp: by the end of it!! xx

*Worrisome* - How are you feeling today, any more symptoms?? When you bled during early pregnancy, did you have like red blood as well or was it just brown/pink? I've had som blood too so I'm thinking this is it :-( Bd'd this morning which usually drags her out (tmi possibly) and it did, or so I thought. Quite a lot of blood, but just pink on the paper since. This is driving me maaaad.

*DragonMummy* - I know what you mean, I get really jealous when someone near me gets pregnant, but for you girls here I can't wait to get some good news! Probably because we all know how much we want it, while if someone just suddenly gets pregnant it makes you think it was dead easy for them...

*Berrukins* - hey sweetie, sorry to hear af got to you too!!! It's difficult to stop hoping though, isn't it! I've sort of given up on IB now but thinking it could be bleeding during early pregnancy...! My cycle shortened drastically this month too, if this is af. Day 24 as opposed to day 44 last month!!! My body is being sooo mean to me!!!

And I took a test this morning, :bfn: of course. But it's really too early to test anyway as af is not due until EARLIEST 7 July.


----------



## DragonMummy

hmmm that's a really good point actually Petite.... it does seem like she's just suddenly up the duff. Although her DD is only 2 so can't have been trying THAT long!!! pmsl am so ungracious


----------



## PetiteMoi

Aw DragonMummy, I think we're all allowed to be feeling jealous when we want this sooo much....

Still nothing else from af apart from that blood this morning and I'm going maaad. I will be drinking tonight, sod it. I can't live like a pregnant woman when I'm most likely not. Any objections??


----------



## DragonMummy

None here! I didn't know Harry was in my tummy for 8 weeks - dresd to think how much I had drunk/smoked in that time! (Not that I did for the rest of the preg!!!)

Such a fat bitch - tonight I have just made us a massive macaroni cheese with bacon bits in and peas - GORGEOUS!!! Feel very sick and full now though! Took Harry to the watercress line steam railway today - he saw Thomas the Tank parked by the side of the track! What more could a 2 year old want? We rode up and down on the train 4 times!!! That killed a day...


----------



## PetiteMoi

DM - aw that sounds like such a lovely day!! I bet that was a real big thing for a 2 year old to see a live Thomas the Tank!!

Okay, then I shall definitely be drinking tonight and try to forget about all this baby stuff that's in my mind 24/7. Why not eh!


----------



## Worrisome

Hi everyone, sorry not been on today. Been to childrens party in morning (oh the joys) and then hen do which was an afternoon tea at a posh hotel, sounds weird but very nice.

Petite, still sounds good but yes enjoy yourself while you can 9 months no drink is a very long time isnt it DM.
Dm, ooh sounds like a lovely day. I love little trips like that.

Well tested again this morning, so not sure could be an evap shadow or could be start of something but drank a little last night and think could have diluted it. So will keep testing each morning like a mad woman, not going to buy a fre yet, just going to use these tests up, dont know if I like them, seem hard to read, as Ive not used them before dont know if evap or anything else arggghhhh. Time will tell I suppose.


----------



## PetiteMoi

Worrisome - oh how tedious that those test don't seem to show a proper line - did you see a faint line again this am? Keeping my fingers crossed!!!xx I so want either af to start properly now or for it to stop completely so that I can keep my dreams about early pregnancy spotting... dh thinks I'm definitely out as "you can't bleed like this if you're pregnant surely" - but it doesn't come on properly and I don't need a tampon or towel or even pantyliner so what am I supposed to think?! Have been spotting for 5 days now, brown, pink and red. Aararrg! What do you ladies think? A strange af right?


----------



## Worrisome

I do know that IB can last upto 6 days I think, I will try and found some more info on it for you. Petite, just remind me where you on the pill before or not? Do you get ov signs, like the pain in the side? Also was it last month that you got lots of ewcm throughout the month or was that month before?

With these tests from what I can see on wee stick gallery its more like a smudgey line that you get, so yes there was a faint shadow of a smudge :rofl: The one the other day though was a blue think prominent line, like someone had drawn a line with a pen. I also got one with a dot that appeared where the line should be as though not enough ink or maybe hcg to form a line, if that makes sense, they could be dudd tests though, but there from Baby mad who people rate.


----------



## PetiteMoi

Worrisome -I wasn't on the pill...the ewcm throughout the month was the month before - this month I had it just for two days.. I don't get ov symptoms apart from ewcm... gotta go but will be back shortly xx


----------



## Worrisome

Well that sounds like you defo ov, I was perhaps thinking of an anovulatory (sorry spll) as you can have light bleeds with this but I would say the fact that you had ewcm and then stopped is a very good sign, off now to find some info on IB for you.


----------



## Worrisome

Ok Petite found this for you hun.

What is implantation bleeding?

Implantation bleeding occurs when a fertilised egg attaches itself to the wall of the womb. 

During implantation the tissue surrounding the fertilised egg burrows into the endometrium (the lining of the uterus), forming links with the mother's blood supply and body tissue that will gradually develop into the baby's lifeline for the next 9 months, the placenta. It is during the attachment process that a small amount of blood may be released.

What does implantation bleeding look like?

Most women report experiencing implantation bleeding as light spotting that's either light pink or brown in colour. Unlike menstruation it tends only to appear over a period of one - three days and is usually intermittent rather than a regular flow that becomes heavier over time.

When does it occur?

Implantation bleeding tends to occur before menstruation is expected, this is usually between six and twelve days after ovulation. Most women experience menstruation approximately 14 days after ovulation however this will depend on your individual cycle.

How common is implantation bleeding?

Contrary to popular belief, not all women experience implantation bleeding. In fact, it's thought that only a third of women experience this phenomenon. However, because of the similarity of implantation bleeding to the early stages of menstruation it is possible that some women simply miss its occurrence. That said, if you're trying for a baby it is also very easy to misread menstrual spotting as implantation bleeding. For this reason, while early spotting can be an indicator of pregnancy it's always best to wait to test until after the date your period was due. 

How to spot implantation bleeding

While there is no way of being 100% sure whether spotting is an implantation bleed until you have missed a period there are a couple of useful indicators that can help you check.
Appearance - Implantation bleeding tends to be a lighter pink/brown colour rather than the dark red that's usual for menstrual blood.


Timing - If you conceive you will experience implantation bleeding before your period is due, usually around 9 days after you ovulate.


Duration - Implantation bleeding tends only to last for a day or two and occurs intermittently.


Heaviness - Unlike the progressively heavy flow of a menstrual period, implantation bleeding tends only to occur as light spotting or coloured discharge


----------



## DragonMummy

sounds promising Petite!

And yes I agree - 9 months is a long time to go without a drink! Although I managed to get myself tipsy a couple of times whilst pregnant but having just one glass of wine! Such a light weight. I allowed myself about 10 units throughout the whole preg. Am not much of a drinker so could do without tbh. But while we were on holiday in mallorca (when that radiant and lovely picture was taken) I had 2 piss weak sex on the beach cocktails during the week - yummy! And while on a second holiday at camber 'hovel from hell' sands (in a pontins camp that looked like a cross between a coucil estate and a concentration camp) I had 2 smirnoff ices all week. Then there were a few large family occasions.

Plus if you are going to breastfeed thats up to another year without as well!! Unfortunately I didn't get on well with it so had to turn to the bottle after 5 weeks. Shame. Gonna try again with this one!!!

Am utterly convinced I will have a boy next time (he's even named) and I dont think I will have a baby girl at all. All boys for me. A few years ago if you'd told me I'd have a boy I'd have said UGH take it back!! But when I got preg with Harry i suddenly had a change of heart and desperately wanted a little boy. Was so happy when we saw his little dinkie on the scan that I burst into tears!!!


----------



## PetiteMoi

Aww thanks Worrisome!! :hugs: That's really nice of you to dig out that information for me. Looking at the first few days when I had brown spotting it defo looks like IB, as it happened about 7 days after I prob ov, but since then I've also had some red spotting and it's now been going on for 6 days... So I guess it can't be :( xx

DM -ah that's lovely, I hope you'll soon have a little brother for Harry! I did have three glasses of wine at our friends' house where we went for dinner... still no blood or spotting since this morning, strange and annoying!! This is so weird.

Sleep well my lovelies and speak to you later xx


----------



## Worrisome

Hi everyone, petite you were up late lol. Hope your ok today hun, how are things?
Well did another test and hubby walked in so had to tell him, didnt want to raise his hopes, he can see a very faint line on the one this morning and agrees the one the other day is blue when should be pink, very strange. So gonna just call it a false alarm, if temps still high in a few days may get a fre, looks likes Im either 16dpo or 13 dpo. I dont think I will use the ic again though, very very confusing.

Also when I am testing straight away a 2nd line is coming up, sometimes it fades a little but sometimes dissapears, I wonder if just not enough hcg or am I clutching at straws.
Not going of symptons as had loads last month and was the pill hormones.

Oh sorry will stop waffling in a min lol. the one with a line on this morning seemed to be a different looking test same but thinner.


----------



## pootle33

Hi everyone
I just wanted to add that sometimes there is a lot of scare mongering about the "age" thing. I will be 34 a few weeks after my LO is due but me and OH got pregnant first month trying with no complications so far fingers crossed. I had assumed it would take ages and ages but its not all doom and gloom like the media would make us believe sometimes

Fingers crossed for you all.


----------



## ponymomma

Good morning ladies,

Quick note to say 
Let's Go :bfp:!!

Just wanted to share the PMA. Hope all are well!! 

Petite and Worrisome,
Still holding my breath for the both of you. So want this for everyone here (but Dragonmummy, if I see one more pregnant and unworthy woman, I'll probably explode :hissy::hissy::hissy:!!)

Welcome to the newbies, 
Here's to hoping July is THE month!!!


----------



## Worrisome

Thanks Ponymomma, I think its just my cruel body though lol. I mean I dont even know if I ovd only going of silly ff, arggghhhh seems so lon since I had an af, I am so premental its unreal. Sorry bringing the pma down.

Heres to bfp to us all :dust:


----------



## berrukins

Here's to PMA! Thanks for that, Ponymomma!! I so desperately need the PMA right now ... CD3 today and can't wait to get started for July ...


----------



## DragonMummy

pmsl @ Ponymama!!

Worrisome keep with the PMA and test again on Wedesday. I'm testing too in the morning we can do it together. But not in the same room, that would be weird....


----------



## Worrisome

Ok DM its a date :rofl: unless I chicken out, or temp drops.

What we testing with FRE or Ic?


----------



## PetiteMoi

*Pootle33* - thanks hun for the encouragement re age! And congrats on your pregnancy!! Hope to soon be able to join you :) You're so right, media blows this up so much and we shouldn't get disheartened as there are plenty of women over 30 who have their first child!

*ponymomma* - yay :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: this month!! Sending lots of :dust: to you and to everyone!

*DM and worrisome* - good plan, I'll keep my fingers crossed for you both and soooo hope you'll both be back to tell us some good news!!!

Nothing else has happened, just the same as the last few days; some blood on the tissue, period pain and period belly, and gassy as well today (tmi hehe)... 

When I was shopping with dh today I was all of a sudden convinced af was coming (had the familiar stomach feeling and I could almost feel the blood coming) - and as she's been hesitating so cruelly all week I knew she would come with a vengeance - so I panicked and rushed into a pub loo just to find...nothing!! Only got some blood on the tissue (only had that once today).

If it weren't for the fresh red blood I would be convinced I was pregnant but red blood can't mean pregnancy can it...?


----------



## DragonMummy

PM my AF did that last month - I had 3 weeks of cramping plus a week of spotting and cramping and constantly feeling like it was gonna GO.... then it finally did. Hope it's not the case for you hun but if it is, get it out the bloody way Witchy so she can start again!!!


----------



## DragonMummy

Worrisome - shall we splash out with a FRER? We can both test with FMU then see what happens....


----------



## Worrisome

Ooh Im scared to, I had all the symptons last month and they where all bfn, even though come to think of it only used cheap tests lol. I suppose we will know either way though, shall we see how we feel in the morning, will need to pee in a cup :rofl:

Petite, it still sounds like IB to me hun, when did you last test, dont want to get hopes up but why not join our testing frenzy tommorow.

Pootle, sorry hi hun. bit self absorbed of me there, thanks for sharing 

Hi everyone


----------



## DragonMummy

Right despite my best efforts I AM symptom spotting and as we speak I am sitting here trying not to throw up.... I am covered in spots (unusual these days) and my hair is lank and greasy at the end of every day and needs washing. I am getting uterus pinching, I have constipation and today at work I was so bloated that I was walking around with my trousers unbuttoned and theyre TOO BIG for me! 

Sigh... what have I become....


----------



## Worrisome

all I will say is Ditto hun, just hoping its not the pill hormones still in there.
Sorry your feeling grotty hun :hugs:


----------



## DragonMummy

what are we like, eh?


----------



## PetiteMoi

*DM* - oh that sounds awful, three weeks of this!! I so hope it's not going to be like that and that this is actually pg symptoms!!! Your symptoms sound really, really promising!! I keep my fingers crossed so hard for you I can hardly type!!! xx

*Worrisome* - I love it when I get comments to get my hopes up (even if it's bad for me, I know, I know - hubby keeps telling me not to hope for too much as he knows how disappointed I get) - but I like dreaming and hoping! I last tested yesterday morning and thought I'd test again Tues morning as that's when af is due at the very earliest... unless af gets to me properly by then!

I'm spending most of my time googling 'bleeding during early pregnancy' and can't stop thinking about this!!!!


----------



## PetiteMoi

*DM* and *Worrisome* - promise to update me on your results tomorrow! I keep my fingers and toes crossed for you both!! xx


----------



## DragonMummy

PM we're testing on Wed.

Although to be fair I'll probably knock another one out tomorrow.















And Tuesday....


----------



## DragonMummy

Also PM mine was first cycle after coming off BCP so bound to be bonkers.


----------



## PetiteMoi

DM - ah ok! I missed that. Right, then I might join you two on Wed! A triple testing date. Woah!!!

Okey, so that sounds like it could just be a strange period after coming off the pill. I was never on the pill, on the other hand I have had strange periods like these before but it was never accompanied by period pain - as soon as I got the pain af came on properly.

Come on Wednesday and stay away all you evil :witch: :witch: :witch:!!!


----------



## DragonMummy

love ic's - just peed on ANOTHER one despite it being too early and my pee being so watered down from drinking that it is ACTUALLY water.... i don't even need to tell you the results pmsl!!!

adding to my symptoms - lots of creamy CM - thought I was supposed to dry up after ov??? And peeing like a racehorse....


----------



## PetiteMoi

DM - aaaaah exciting!! You sound so pregnant to me!!!

I'm getting bored with this period pain now and no af. I want the spottings to stop now so that I can hope for real - if the period pains are pg symptoms they are more than welcome!!!!!


----------



## DragonMummy

pmsl - I sound like a sad an desperate symptom spotter to me!!!


----------



## DragonMummy

and I am utterly unconvinced that I can get myself up the duff on first cycle when it took so sodding long last time...


----------



## PetiteMoi

DM - well you don't sound like that to me ;) I, on the other hand, sound like a disillusioned girl just about to get her misbehaved period!!!!!


----------



## DragonMummy

Must trot off to bed - really am feeling poo. Work again tomorrow ho hum...


----------



## PetiteMoi

me too....another working week ahead...nightie nightie, speak to you soon! xx


----------



## DragonMummy

already started mine with a 10 hour shift in dullsville today!


----------



## PetiteMoi

poo! well at least your Monday blues might be better now you've already had a taste of it ;) Fingers crossed we are all pregnant and will have brilliant news to share on Wednesday!!!! xx


----------



## PetiteMoi

This sounds very like me and it's got my hopes up a lot!!!

https://www.twoweekwait.com/web/ear...?start_from=63&ucat=&archive=&subaction=&id=&

This girls says:

_8 DPO - Woke up feeling fine. Actually, I woke up with a lot of energy. BF got up for
work at 5:45 and I was awake and stayed awake since then. (I usually go back to slep till
8!)
Went to the washroom and had bleeding. New blood. I was scared and thought AF was early
or something worse. Cervix still feels closed. Way more blood than spotting, not enough
to be AF. Put in tampon for a half hour. Took it out and it absorbed everything (there
was a lot of old blood on tampon) and no new spotting so far. Not feeling too bad. A few
cramps, but nothing severe. Not heartburn as of yet. Feeling fine and normal today...

More bleeding at 6 pm. Dark red/brown with teensy clots. Not many, but a few. A little
cramping and pain on the under side of my boob.

9 DPO - Same bleeding as yesterday. Thought AF was here. Tested, got a BFN. Bleeding
seemed heavy but appears to be gone again. SOOO CONFUSED. Mild AF type cramps on and
off...

Have a little spotting again around 5:30-6 pm. But it's very brown. The spotting is very
wet and not thick like blood. No new blood.
Feeling very bloated this evening again. Even bf admits that my stomach is bloaty!!!
(lol) Decreased appetite.
Didn't have a BM today, which is really odd because I am always regular. Usually go at
7-8 am, but it's almost 8 pm and nothing. I don't even have a need to go. My stomach
feels like I HAVE to go, but I just don't need to. Making me super bloaty! UGH. Can't
remember if I had a BM yesterday either...??

10 & 11 DPO - Not much of anything. Occasional breast tenderness and a "Stitch" feeling
in my uterus, but that's about it. Got a faint BFP on 11 DPO.

12 DPO - BFP on Digital test!! 
Sore boobs occassionally, and some cramping in the uterus on and off. Other than that,
feeling good. Starting to feel tired though._

Sorry to paste a whole story on here but it got me so excited, even hubby is more convinced now that it's actually POSSIBLE it could be pregnancy!

Right. I'm off to bed. But probably won't be able to sleep!!!


----------



## berrukins

Oh Petite, it just be the same story for u! Fxd! and lotsa :dust:


----------



## PetiteMoi

berrukins -thanks hun :hugs: I really hope so!!!!! How are you my love? xx


----------



## ponymomma

Oh poop,

Was so full of the PMA yesterday. Woke up this morning and all I feel is the witch on her way. Very typical AF symptoms popping up. 11DPO. Maybe I'll throw some $ down the drain and test w/ everyone else on Wednesday. That's seems reasonable, right?


----------



## PetiteMoi

ponymomma - aw hun, remember it could as well be pg symptoms! 50/50 until you know for sure. Yes join us on Wednesday!!! Surely at least one of us should get a :bfp: if you look at it statistically!! xx


----------



## Worrisome

Ah :hugs: Ponymomma. You still get af pains when bfp though.

I did another one of the Babymad ones and got a line, then I thought I wonder if faulty batch went and got some different one (still cheapies but 10miu) and nothing not a dot, then had a 25 miu and thought my sample from the morning (went to bed at 1am and up 7am) looked weak so did 2nd morning urine, which looked more concentrated but still nothing. Looks like Im out. Temps where actually higher though this morning, and weeing lots, messed up body:cry: :cry:


----------



## PetiteMoi

worrisome - it sounds to me that your pg but that the hormones are not strong enough to show properly yet. A line should be a line and how many dud tests could there be?? You're not using tests that expired in 1999 are you? xx

Time to go to the loo and check again...


----------



## ponymomma

Thanks ladies, just being a little whiny today I guess.

Worrisome, Don't you have really low HCG during the first part of preg? Maybe this is why tests keep giving conflicting info. Being a little slow this morning as well, but what DPO are you? 

Petite, Still hanging in there? That story sounds just like you!!!! Funny how our bodies could care less about the stress they put us through. Would be nice if it would be clear cut symptoms- PREG or AF. 

Dragon, Wednesday's the day, huh? I mean Wednesday's THE Day!!!.


----------



## SmileyShazza

Good luck to all those testing on Wednesday will keep my fingers crossed for you all :D

For once in my life I am actually looking forward to AF coming so we can get back on track and start trying properly again. Got another 2 ½ weeks to wait till she&#8217;s been and gone though :lol:


----------



## PetiteMoi

Ponymomma - def still hanging in there mate. I sooo want this to be pg...will test with the other girls on Wed!! Wednesday is the big testing day and the big :bfp: day right?! I just had a tiny bit of brown-red on the tissue but nothing else...if this is af she will go down in history as the stranges af EVER!!!


----------



## PetiteMoi

SmileyShazza - thanks hun!! I'll send af over if you want? She's not wanted here!!! :) I've now got Stevie Wonder's For Once in my Life in my head!! xx


----------



## ponymomma

Thank you Smiley, 
Love your name!!!! Hope the witch behaves herself for you this month! If not, just let us know, and we'll knock her around a bit:trouble:.


----------



## Worrisome

Hhmm, could be Ponymomma, I did bleed with both boys but saying that had fab lines on both the boys test, none of this faint line malarky. Ff says about 17dpo, but if you look at my chart, the chart stalkers think I may have ov'd on cd14 instead of 11 so would be 14dpo. I have not got a clue when Af will be here. The last real AF I had was 1st May, then had tiny mini bleed (and I mean tiny when wiped for about an hour) on 9th June.

Hi SmileyShazza, things sound like their getting back to norm for you.

Hi everyone


----------



## PetiteMoi

worrisome - pregnancies can be different from previous ones so fingers xd the faint line is definitely a line!!! Oh I really do think so hun!

I'm getting maaad with all this! If this is AF, come ON already and show your ugly face so that I can get on with my life!!!!!


----------



## noja

Hi folks, been following your posts for the last few days,
really hope this is it for you ladies, sounds like there could be :bfp:s all over the shop :happydance:
:hug: and :dust:to all.


----------



## PetiteMoi

Aw thanks hun, I hope at least one of us gets a :bfp: soon!!!

I'm going mad with all this!!! One minute I'm convinced I must be pregnant, the next I'm convinced it's just af playing up. Aaarrghg!


----------



## noja

Hang in there. (yeah, I know, easy for me to say at the minute!! watch this space in a fortnight's time when I'll be the demented woman, hopefully you'll be hopping between here and first tri by then!!) 
:dust:


----------



## noja

..and for what it's worth, it really doesn't sound like AF to me. But she is an evil lady and comes in many guises.


----------



## ponymomma

AAAAHHHH!!!!!

Okay, freaking out a little here. Thought I had this all under control! HAVE TO TEST NOW!!! Help!!! Must resist overwhelming urge to spend money needlessly!! Feel like I'm going to puke, but ate WAY too much yesterday, so probably just indigestion. :loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy: So nervous all of a sudden (and incredibly horny, what's up w/ that??!!) Have to hold out till Wednesday. Someone PLEASE stop me!

AAAAHHHH!!!!!


----------



## noja

Hmmm, no, sorry can't, I think you should :test: You'll be MISERABLE if you don't.


----------



## Worrisome

Id love to say wait Ponymomma and be a good friend but like noja :test: 

I know Im a :devil:


----------



## ponymomma

Oh thanks, you bunch of evil women!!! :dohh: God, I'm so easy. Course I'm going to pick up a test on my way to work tonight. Maybe I can hold out till tomorrow morning at least. I'm going to turn into a pissaholic!!


----------



## PetiteMoi

Noja - thanks hun! you're right, it doesn't sound at all like af but she's no friend of mine and she hates me sometimes so it might well be her. Oh that sounded sooo lovely, that I'll be in the first trimester *dreaming away*

ponymomma - I think you should test now AND on wednesday just in case!!! :D


----------



## noja

We're evil and I love it!!!:rofl:


----------



## Worrisome

:devil:


----------



## ponymomma

Off to work. Just had a major bout of organization freak out. For some odd reason, all the old tax papers had to be gone through. And definitely needed to go through all the stuff under the bathroom sink. Think I'm trying to keep my mind off something?? I'm losing it ](*,) girls. Actually hope the ER is busy tonight.


----------



## DragonMummy

Evening ladies - am just in from work. As predicted couldn't resist another POAS this morning - another neg, thoroughly deserved! 

I have been nauseous all afternoon and peeing every 45 minutes or so (driving me MAD!). Had a couple of dizzy spells too.... the signs are looking so good but I wonder how much is psychological?

PM that story you posted looks promising - keep your chin up for now- am all cross-fingered for you!

Worrisome - It seems REALLY unlikely that you could have that many duff tests mate. I reckon you ovulated later than you thought and you are early on. Plus, your previous two pregs were both boys - is very likely if you get a pink one you'll havea a whole different experience. Also digitally crossed for you. 

All others - big love and baby dust!!!!


----------



## Worrisome

Oh Sorry Dm, still early for us though like you said. Someone on here posted that they got there bfp only after being 2 weeks late so hope for us all, lets all try the pma route.

What does digitally crossed mean, lol


----------



## DragonMummy

my digits are crossed! Fingers!

Sorry that was a bit vague wasn't it???


Still feeling rotten sick....


----------



## Worrisome

Ah thought you mean temps, ie digital thermometer :rofl: hopefully pregnancy mush brain.

Im feeling a bit gippy too. I am wondering though if it could still be the pill hormones. As I felt sick and was actually sick last month also.

Not going to stop me having a glass of wine tonight though.
Pm how you doing hun, any symptons?
Ponymomma, hope er not too busy but busy enough.
Quail, just seen that you have 9 children OMG


----------



## DragonMummy

yeah she's trying to conceive #10.... if she leaves her home she risks being sectioned PMSL!!!


----------



## DragonMummy

Gonna have to go to bed in a minute - I feel terrible....


----------



## PetiteMoi

DM - I could bet money your preggers!!!! How exciting!!

worrisome - good to hear someone else is still on the vino! I'll enjoy one in a minute ;)Today my stomach is very bloated (I definitely LOOK pregnant - as i was standing on the tube earlier I even held my hand on it to pretend I was, as people probably thought it anyway lol) - I haven't had any blood or spottings during the day but after a dance class this evening I had some brown streaks in my knickers (TMI!!!), that's all.

My boobs were bigger and felt heavier for a few days like they normally do before af but they now seem to be going back to normal :( That would mean I'm not pg right??


----------



## quail

hi all well ive finally o, on cd23 so now in the 2ww,hope you feel better tommorow dragonmummy ,i also think im mad sometimes having 9 but i actually found it harder when i only had 2 .xx


----------



## PetiteMoi

quail - you've got some experience being pg :D - have you ever had spottings or bleeding before :bfp:??


----------



## PetiteMoi

ponymomma -you've gotta do something to keep your mind off it all!!! Do you work in ER then? What do you do? xx


----------



## DragonMummy

Thanks petite - currently stuffing down a bowl of rice crispies mixed with coco pops (makes the coco pops a bit healthier PMSL!) to stop me feeling sicky plus I am RAVENOUS!!!!

If I'm not pregnant after this I am gonna be PISSED!!!


Did ANOTHER POAS tonight - stupidly did the Saino's one which is 50miu so no chance of that showing anything on weak, diluted pee when a 10miu was a bfn on FMU!!!


----------



## ponymomma

Good Morning All,

Made it through the day w/o completely losing it. No testing yet. So far I've made it through this whole experience w/o testing, stupid witch has shown every month w/o fail. Have no idea what was wrong w/ me yesterday. 

Must have been a full moon, cause the CRAZIES were out in full force:loopy:. At least it made the night fly by. (Trauma nurse in ER of only hospital in quite a large town)

Alright Petite and Worrisome, Any good news? I can't stand this waiting business. Ooh, petite. One of older coworkers was telling me that she had spotting throughout the first two months of 4 out of 6 pregnancies. Had no other problems or complications and 7 healthy babies!!!! 

Dragon, Mmmm- Coco pops, my fave! Woke up this morning and my whole pillow was soaked w/ drool. Kind of gross, I know. But that's supposed to be a good sign, right? You sound like (oh what did you call it?) you got 'one up the duff' (sure if I butchered that!! ha ha, sorry!!) We don't have any cool sayings like that around here.

Quail, Hope your TWW flies by! If you have figured out any good hobbies to occupy your time while waiting, we would LOVE to know.


----------



## quail

PetiteMoi said:


> quail - you've got some experience being pg :D - have you ever had spottings or bleeding before :bfp:??

hi petitemoi,ive never had spotting or anything before ive got a bfp,but i have had bleeding in pregnancy, i ve my fxd for you.xxha


----------



## PetiteMoi

*DM* - you've GOT to be pg hun!! Exciting!!!

Thanks *Ponymomma* for filling me with hope! I love hearing about other people who've had spotting and got a healthy child. I hardly slept last night, although I think it was because I exercised in the evening as that normally makes me quite awake, and had to go to the loo once but that happens every so often anyway. Boobs are a little bit tender and a bit heavier but they seem less heavy now than a few days ago - that's bad news isn't it, when symptoms disappear??


----------



## PetiteMoi

Thanks Quail! How are you hun? xx


----------



## ponymomma

Petite, 
No bad news!! Symptoms can come and go w/ early preg!:happydance: Hang in there, you'll know soon.

Just as an aside. I've been getting my period for close to 20 years. How come until I started TTC I never noticed things like boobs getting bigger, sore, veiny or nausea, sensitivity to smells, headaches, etc. Maddening to think that all this was going on and I never noticed. Personally I don't think it was, I think it's just my body's way of playing a cruel trick on me, and it never happened until TTC. All I ever remember before the witch came was cramps and occasional bloating.


----------



## PetiteMoi

Ponymomma - thanks :) I know what you mean - I never ever had twinges in my stomach before my period before, but now I have them every month. Also, I started having spottings before af in January this year and have had it since, that's never happened in my life before!! My body is sooo cruel!! So this may well just be a strange spotting period, the strange this about it is it came on far too early - a week after ov - and has not come on yet, I usually just spot for 3-4 days and it's been 8 days now.

Going to the loo now to check if anything's happened...lol


----------



## PetiteMoi

Had blood on the tissue again. This is driving me insane. More than just spotting if by spotting you mean 'spots'. She is probably on her way now :(


----------



## katstar

PetiteMoi said:


> Had blood on the tissue again. This is driving me insane. More than just spotting if by spotting you mean 'spots'. She is probably on her way now :(

Join the we hate the :witch: crew. 

:hugs: for you. xx


----------



## quail

PetiteMoi said:


> Thanks Quail! How are you hun? xx

hi im fine just hate this 2ww this morning ive had rightsided cramping like o, pain dont know what thats all about as im 4dpo.xx


----------



## PetiteMoi

Quail - yeah the 2ww is annoying!!!! You just want to fast forward to when af is due and that lovely :bfp: in your hand :D When you bled during pg, did you have proper blood, like red? Sorry if you already said..


----------



## quail

PetiteMoi said:


> Quail - yeah the 2ww is annoying!!!! You just want to fast forward to when af is due and that lovely :bfp: in your hand :D When you bled during pg, did you have proper blood, like red? Sorry if you already said..

yes i did i was about 14 weeks and i had a internal and i was already bleeding pinky then after the internal it was really heavy,xx


----------



## Worrisome

:cry: did a fre today and bfn so now just to wait for af, temps were high again, what is going


----------



## PetiteMoi

worrisome - oh no hun, but you never know it might be early and with your symptoms and high temps it sounds like pg! What day are you on again?? :hugs:


----------



## Worrisome

According to ff Im on 18dpo but could have also ovd according to chart stalkers group on cd14 which would be 15dpo. Surely it would have shown up by now. Would be ok if it hadnt been for them daft tests, arggghh. I'll be ok, just havent had a proper af since 1st May, think Im going to have to go to Drs.

How you doing hun? anymore?


----------



## PetiteMoi

Worrisome - some blood on tissue earlier but nothing else, testing tomorrow, aaaah!

Well they say some people don't get a :bfp: until a few days/even weeks after af is due! Are you booking a dr appt anyway? They might be able to take a blood test xx


----------



## Worrisome

ooh sounds good for you hun, fxxxxx. Not sure Pm, may give it till 32 days is up and then can say missed 2 af's


----------



## DragonMummy

Worrisome - me too hun - :bfn:. CANNOT stop pissing on sticks! Maybe tomorrow will be for us. Failing that Friday?


Ponymomma - This is a great part of being English - bizarre phrases! You were nearly right - in context you would say "Mary is up the duff" or "I'm up the duff" - I like to abbreviate to being 'duffers'! We could also have a bun in the oven. *sigh* love educating you Americans with our english eccentricities!

Petite - I know the symptoms are all there. But most can be explained away I think. But today despite eating loads I have been HANK MARVIN!!! (another one for you ponymomma - cockney rhyming slang pmsl!!!) and the nausea again. Just all seems a bit too easy though and I had what felt like a :witch: cramp earlier....


----------



## DragonMummy

Worrisome - Saw someone on here that didn't show til 20DPO.... Maybe Friday will be our day? I am either 12 or 14 DPO so not too excited yet....


----------



## DragonMummy

PetiteMoi said:


> Had blood on the tissue again. This is driving me insane. More than just spotting if by spotting you mean 'spots'. She is probably on her way now :(

:af::af::af::af:


:hugs:


----------



## PetiteMoi

Got a :bfn: this morning :( So disappointed!! What's wrong with me then?! Just these spottings and minor bleeding, period pain but no af. On 15DPO today (if my ewcm meant I ov'd) so it should show by now right???

How are you doing ladies??? xx


----------



## Worrisome

Oh Pm, sorry hun :hugs: maybe you ov later though hun. I would maybe class the bleed as an af and try temping this month to see if you can spot the ov.


----------



## Worrisome

Ps I didnt test this morning, didnt think any point according to ff it has moved my ov date and now only 10dpo. So think I have missed it this month, bit gutted but hey ho.


----------



## ponymomma

Morning all,

As disturbing as it might sound to my simple, Southern ears, I totally want to be duffers!!! (thank you Dragon, will love to throw that one out to everyone around here:laugh2:) 

Worrisome, Wouldn't worry about BFN at 15 dpo. Still seems a little early. 

Petite- Maybe you should take a trip to the drs as well. Is it hard for y'all to get an appointment w/ gyn on short notice? Get a scan and make sure all the parts working well. 

Woke up this morning w/ AF back pain and burning lower front. Usually means the witch is on her way:sad2:. Flow should start on Friday. The good news is my periods have become very regular w/ the B vits and diet. Didn't ever think that was going to happen. So, next month should be easy to track O.


----------



## ponymomma

What??!! Worrisome, how does FF keep moving everyone's O date? I am so confused w/ that website. What about your chart made them change?


----------



## Worrisome

I know what you mean.

Hey Ponymomma its up the duff lol.

I took out the positive opk I had put in and it moved it to cd20 arggghhh. I did have pain if you remember about cd18 and we all thought was Inplant pain, maybe it was ov. Onyl bd cd16 so not looking great after all. Going to try and take my mind of it by doing a course, now just what to do lol. Hope af not to bad for you hun if she is coming.


----------



## DragonMummy

Bad news on my front too which is TOTALLY unexpected.... BFN this morning and now :witch: pains. And proper, unmistakeable ones. 

I was so convinced that I was preg - I had every symptom that I had with Harry. So here's to next month girls. xxxx

And Ponymomma- I would love for a bit of my Surrey Slang to find it's way to Virginia!!!! That would please me no end! I shall try and give you something new every now and then.


----------



## ponymomma

Worrisome,

Don't give up yet. Maybe your DH says some super swimmers that hung around for a few days. You know, they say girl spermies are way stronger than boys. Maybe you still had a few waiting impatiently for the egg (can't you just see them, foot tapping, starting to huff, "This is so rude. WTH is taking that egg so long? Does it think we have nothing better to do? ')??!!


----------



## DragonMummy

@Worrisome - yeah but I abbreviate to 'duffers'!!!


----------



## DragonMummy

Treating myself to pancakes and maple syrup to cheer myself up and ease the pre mental tension....


----------



## PetiteMoi

Hi girls

Oh no I can't believe not a single one of us got a :bfp: yet! With all these symptoms and strange spottings! Ah well. I will def book a doc's appt to check it all out. Have got af pains again today but no af. Oh it sounds so much like it could be pg with spottings but I guess I just have to stop kidding myself :(


----------



## PetiteMoi

Going out for a meal with the girls tonight and will treat myself to a couple of glasses of wine, that shouldn't be a problem right?? According to the test I'm NOT pregnant so shouldn't have to worry?!


----------



## DragonMummy

Even if you are hun a couple of glasses won't hurt. 


I think I speak for everyone when I say OH BOLLOCKS.......


----------



## noja

Really disappointed for you you both PM and DM. :hug:
Hope you have a good evening PM and you were quite entitled to a couple of glasses of wine. I hope your system settles down and remember the show ain't over til the fat lady sings... (Oh, the :witch:will really be out to get me this cycle for calling her fat!! 
You too DM, next cycle might be the one for you. :hug:


----------



## PetiteMoi

Thanks Noja!! I don't care what I call that stupid witch anymore, she doesn't seem to reward you for compliments anyway! I will definitely enjoy some wine tonight and try to stop thinking too much about this. I'll book an appt for tomorrow morning so that at least I've done something and perhaps she'll show then.


DM - wholeheartedly agree!! I can't believe you didn't get a :bfp:!! Although...not over till that fat ugly lady sings like Noja said!


----------



## noja

Your VERY brave PM, don't think I'd have to courage to call that slut ugly as well as fat!! :rofl:
p.s for anyone who needs this out into context we're talking about the witch!


----------



## noja

Is anyone listening to the News at the mo!! Scientists have engineered a spermie!!!!-oh, no matter how deparate I get I don't think I could....


----------



## DragonMummy

HAHAHA! read that on the news earlier - MEN!!! You thought you ruled the world but soon we won't need you any more!!!


Just signed up for another 3 months on fertility friend. I have looked for other sites that are free but theyre not as good and somehomw manage to be even MORE confusing!


----------



## PetiteMoi

Noja and DM - hahahaha that's brilliant! I wonder what qualities it will have?! Frankenstein's monster springs to mind...

Perhaps what we're doing wrong is we're being too kind to the ugly bitch. We might just need to stand up to her and tell her what we really think. I think she's an ugly, annoying, mean, stupid, fat minger!!! How about you girls??


----------



## DragonMummy

Mine still hasn't appeared.... so I am going to be a wimp and not tempt fate. Although I think fate has already been tempted :(


----------



## PetiteMoi

DM - I shouldn't either really as she's not here yet but I hope to annoy her to either come out NOW or stay away for 9 months!!!

I've got period pains today and it feels like she will be here any second - on the other hand it felt like that a few days ago too.


----------



## DragonMummy

Stupid uncertainty...


----------



## PetiteMoi

Dm - I know, uncertainty is the worst thing ever!! Best thing is :bfp:, then :bfn: and then uncertainty!!! I'd rather know so I can get on with my life!!!


----------



## Worrisome

ponymomma said:


> Worrisome,
> 
> Don't give up yet. Maybe your DH says some super swimmers that hung around for a few days. You know, they say girl spermies are way stronger than boys. Maybe you still had a few waiting impatiently for the egg (can't you just see them, foot tapping, starting to huff, "This is so rude. WTH is taking that egg so long? Does it think we have nothing better to do? ')??!!



That so made me laugh, cheered me up no end, thanks hun:hugs:


----------



## Worrisome

Ah girls :hugs: to us all


----------



## DragonMummy

PetiteMoi said:


> Dm - I know, uncertainty is the worst thing ever!! Best thing is :bfp:, then :bfn: and then uncertainty!!! I'd rather know so I can get on with my life!!!

No you can't!!! Sorry mate but then you get 9 weeks of worrying and fretting over every twinge until you get your first scan and into second trimester. THEN you can relax a little bit. But then you get into THIRD tri and turn into a hippo, then you have the baby and it just doesn't sleep.....



Your relaxation days are FAR from over my friend!!!!! But it's all soooo worth it. xxx


----------



## PetiteMoi

Worrisome - yes :hugs: to all of us, and I can't believe the bad statistics here girls! Surely one of us should have got a :bfp: this month!? Well that means next month we're in for a bunch of :bfp:s!!!


----------



## PetiteMoi

DM - haha I guess you're right on that one! But I would like to get to that next stage of worrying now...i've had enough of the 'can I have a baby or not' worry!!!


----------



## DragonMummy

Pm I like your thinking. All of us to get BFP!


----------



## DragonMummy

How are we on page 88 ffs???


----------



## PetiteMoi

hm what page were we on before??

Got such an af belly now, if she doesn't show up today I doubt she never will!!!


----------



## Worrisome

ha ha, your on page 89.

ooh got this today its off a baby physic, I have done 2 now and one said July/Aug and now this, so Aug it must be lol

They show me a GIRL and relate her to AUGUST so this is either birth month, conceive month or the month you find out in. They show this linked around the 16-23rd so not sure if you can look ahead and see if this would line up wtih either testing or ovulation time?
Let me know if you have any questions
Best Wishes
Cheri


----------



## PetiteMoi

Oh worrisome exciting!! How did you find this girl and did it cost anything??


----------



## Worrisome

No she does free readings but you have to wait months, I will find her email for you. Just going to do the school run.


----------



## DragonMummy

Well I saw a psychic last month and she was shit. Making it up as she went along. 

OK the cramps have stopped now and I am back to being nauseous. And all I have done all day is doze on the sofa....


----------



## Embovstar

hey ladies,

I like the idea of the reading....I got one last week from some women and all it said what that I am in a 44 day cycle at work :S which, if I follow "instructions" clearly, will shower me with financial rewards......

The instruction was to join her site and give her money!!!

I've got bad af pains now. I was really hoping that, although this is our first TTC month, this would be THE month. But there you go. Over for month number 1.

I am positive though. Visualising a baby is a lovely thing but I just want to be pregnant NOW dammit!! 

Still, the weathers nice ;)

Nicola xx


----------



## DragonMummy

Nausea - check

AF pains - check

Migraine - check

Going to bed....


----------



## banana1975

Hi Laidies, I'm a newbie, and I just turned 34 years old a month ago...I am trying for my third child (I have a dd 7, a dear angel son who passed from CDH on August 1, 2008 at 7 weeks old) and I am soooo scared that I won't be able to conceive...but then again I thought that for the first two, and I had no problems conceiving whatsoever...I am just so overly paranoid I guess. We were going to try in July, but made a half hearted effort last month so I am not expecting a positive...but you never, never know! if not, then I will get SERIOUS for the next cycle!!

Good luck to all...


----------



## ponymomma

Just a quick note while at work to say 'hello ladies!!'

Welcome, Banana. Good luck this month!! You never know(half hearted or not, an attempt is an attempt!).

Embozstar- Of course we should join her site and give her lots of money. Then we would all be just about to get pregnant :dohh:! Didn't know it was so easy!

Dragon- Good god girl, get back in bed. Pull the covers up, and don't move till morning. Your sharing the nasuea and headaches though, have felt like s**t all day. FX'd these are good signs!!

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## DragonMummy

Cramps have been on and off but quite fierce. Pretty certain it's AF though so all set to start again. But the fat (evil, hideous, ugly bitch-troll) lady ain't singing yet!

Am going to start temping every day now as well. Might as well, then you can all have a good stalk of my chart.

Just dragged myself out of bed as I have had a sleep then woken up so not gonna be sleeping again any time soon. Watching Love Actually (JOY! My fave film) and hiding my bank card to stop me buying baby clothes. I am really tempted!!! All Harrys are in the loft so I cant fawn all over them!


----------



## ponymomma

Ugh,

Had to take parents to airport at a ridiculous hour this morning. Don't know how I pulled it off, cause I felt like I was going to hurl the entire time (have been burping like a trucker since yesterday, I mean loud enough to break glass!!TMI). Got all these odd little pains last night, right under ribs. Trying to torture myself and looked online, which of course mentioned a myriad of horrible things (ectopic included). Still have AF symptoms off and on. Good thing is I am always an emotional wreck the week before AF, and I have been on cloud 9 all week. Course if the witch shows up tomorrow or this weekend, stay out of my way :hissy::hissy::hissy:.


----------



## DragonMummy

Oooh sounds promising PoMo. 

Was trying to think how to distinguish you and Petite when abbreviating as I call her PM. I think PoMo is pretty cool - sounds a bit JLo!!!! The dangerous thing here is that I think I am funny....


----------



## smileybird

Hello ladies not been on in ages, what have I missed? Are there any BFP's in the 29+ club?

Dragonmummy your signs are sounding promising, I'll keep my fx for you x


----------



## ponymomma

Love it!! Yo, PoMo in da house!! (Alright, obviously an old, white woman here! he he!! Call me twisted, but I enjoy your humor:rofl:) 

Ooh, two Smileys in the forum. Doesn't that bring us good luck?


----------



## Worrisome

Hey mama pomo, yo whats happenin (Worriesome, trying to sound young and happening).

Sounds very promising hun fxxxxxx.

SmileyBird, nothing as yet but weve got a few contenders ha ha. Contenders ready! (off a programme but cant remember what)

Had a shock today, did a daft ic again (doh) anyhoo, a bright pink foff line came up, even rang my friend back whoppppee, but then realised that the flap on the end was up and the dye had stuck to the glue where it must be, if that makes sense argghhhh.

On a good note temps still high today and think now 11dpo.

But on a baaaad not got some af pains.


----------



## DragonMummy

The smileys may becancelled out by the presence of a Dragon PoMo - sorry!

Smiley thanks - I keep getting BFN's and I was cramping like heck yesterday but its subsided now so I have no idea what to think!! I just work here guv'nor.....

Feeling a bit better now so going to take my darling Dragontastic into town and do some grocery shopping. Might go into superdrug for a load more FRER's... nothing like buying 500 HPT's to guarantee a pregnancy!


----------



## banana1975

ponymomma said:


> Just a quick note while at work to say 'hello ladies!!'
> 
> Welcome, Banana. Good luck this month!! You never know(half hearted or not, an attempt is an attempt!).
> 
> Embozstar- Of course we should join her site and give her lots of money. Then we would all be just about to get pregnant :dohh:! Didn't know it was so easy!
> 
> Dragon- Good god girl, get back in bed. Pull the covers up, and don't move till morning. Your sharing the nasuea and headaches though, have felt like s**t all day. FX'd these are good signs!!
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:

You're right ponymama! it's not over until it's over!! and I'm still in the game so far...dying to test, but not wanting to dash the wee bit of hope I have left! Not feeling the :bfp: though...no real signs to speak of other than the sore nips, but that comes with AF also...thanks for the words of encouragement though!


----------



## DragonMummy

Hey Nana, how's it going. Sorry to read about your DS - that must have been excruciatingly hideous. 

When is your AF due?



Mine is due tomorrow girls - I had a some crampage yesterday and a migrane which is a bit of an old skool symptom of AF for me but a sign nonetheless. But today no cramps at all! The headache is still present though but at least I can open my eyes in a well lit room today! V confused....gonna try another HPT tomorrow.... might as well torture myself!


----------



## Worrisome

Hi Nana, Im so sorry for your loss hun and welcome to the slighly mad house.

We can do this girls. PMA PMA PMA PMA

DM did you stock up?

PM how are you today hun? Dont like it when your quiet on us.

PoMo you still in da house lol


----------



## Worrisome

Noja, where for art thou lol


----------



## DragonMummy

I did but the Guildford Tesco said it was only clearblue plus so I got a box of htem but their website says everything clearblue so might take another trip out later... get me a box of digi ones


----------



## Worrisome

When are you next testing hun?


----------



## PetiteMoi

And so I can officially announce the return of the evil, ugly, stupid :witch: To quote our great DM - the gusher has come.

I feel relieved and sad at the same time. But it's just sooo nice to KNOW!!!!! And now I can enjoy some drinks with my two friends who are coming over to visit from Sweden this weekend.

However...I'm slightly worried about my f-d up af!!!!!! No idea what was going on there, with spottings and small bleeding for 9 days before she showed for real! Might book a doc's appt...


*DM* - you sound so pregnant hun, I'm just waiting for you to come in here and shout :bfp:!!!

*Embovstar* - what day are you on? Keeping my fingers crossed for you!! I know what you mean, even if it's your first try you just really really want it to happen! This was our 2nd try now, sooo hoping next month will be our month.

*banana* - welcome sweetie and so sorry to hear about your loss. I'm keeping my fingers crossed you will get a :bfp: soon! 

*ponymomma* (PoMo in da house yeah) - oh that sounds so promising, fingers crossed!! Nausea and burping are really common pg symptoms!!! when are you testing?


----------



## PetiteMoi

Worrisome how are you hun?


----------



## DragonMummy

Hmm not convinced PM - I am due tomorrow - I should have shown SOMETHING on a FRER by now - not even getting evap lines PMSL!

Am gonna test again in the morning then wait again until Monday. BIM as well girls that this will only be my second AF after coming off the pill so not expecting it to run smoothly! Just going by the dates suggested by FF....


Gutted about the gusher (sorry but pmsl) but relieved for you that you at least have some closure and can start again this month. It's a million times better than hanging in limbo eh? Big love to my girls xxxx


----------



## DragonMummy

BTW - it's our 2 month wedding anniversary today :D


----------



## DragonMummy

Hmmm just inspected my chart again. Although I had a positive OPK on 25th(which is taken as my ov date), I had creamy CM all the way to the 28th June. Which could mean I didn't ov til then. Then my AF won't be due til Monday. Garghhhh.... Confused. Glad I'm temping this month - should help!


----------



## PetiteMoi

Congratulations DM!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

:hugs: :dance: :headspin: :dance: :headspin: :dance: :hugs:​


----------



## PetiteMoi

DM - confusing! although it's possible to have ewcm even when you don't ov, or at least so I've heard. It's so annoying living in limbo so I really really hope you'll soon find out and most of all I hope it's a :bfp:!!!


----------



## kessutripp

Hello girls.
I'm also with you in that \\:D/ journey. 
I'm 33 right now and trying for 3rd. We have two sons - ages 12 and 6. Looks like six years apart is my charm, so hopefully that'll :bfp:happen soon.

Since my hubby works far away and only is at home in every 10 days or so, I'm kinda pressed not to look at my ov but rather :sex:whenever possible lol. Still I felt sooo prg last month... well... until... :witch:

talk to you soon :)


[email protected] factory :D
that's exactly how my husband calls it :D
let the baby factory start.


----------



## PetiteMoi

welcome kessutripp!

lol yes that's what our bedroom has turned into :D I hope you'll see that :bfp: soon so you can keep up with the 6 year rule! Lots of :dust: your way!! I know what you mean, I felt really pg this month but af still got me :( I guess if you want something this month you can start imagining all sorts of things.


----------



## Worrisome

Hi honeybuns

Hi Kessutrip welcome hun.

Petite so sorry about gusher, heres to the next month. Still horrid horrid witch (wish they would change her face)

DM whats that you temp, wheres your chart mrs, come on share share,

I just did a daft very daft thing, tigerlady said dont test now until 14dpo I had one stick left and being poas idiot I am I weed on it. I thought I would take the temptation to test tommorow away from me. And by jove its got another line on it, argggghh, I do think evap though as we only bd cd16 and according to ff ov cd20 would be incredibly lucky to catch that one. So now Im all in a tizz again argggggghhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## mossip

Hi i joined bnb last nite after going to the doctors to be refered to gyno. im 30 in october and didn't feel old till i joined :rofl:. how's every1 doing? xx


----------



## Worrisome

Hi Mossip, how long have been trying? welcome to the team and bnb


----------



## mossip

we have just started try but i have a lot of problems so the doc has refered us straight away. i tried about 9 years ago wen i was with my x and thats wen they found out my problems so me and my oh decided to try sooner rather than later lol. i have no idea wot to do on here tho so i feel a little lost xx


----------



## PetiteMoi

mossip - welcome hun! Yeah I didn't feel old either, until I joined here and saw all the little 20 somethings hence this thread which has now got a bunch of really lovely girls in it!! I'm 30 in October too! have long u been trying for?

worrisome - wow I can't believe it, it really must mean you're pg!! It's prob too early too show properly. Fingers crossed!!!!


----------



## PetiteMoi

mossip said:


> we have just started try but i have a lot of problems so the doc has refered us straight away. i tried about 9 years ago wen i was with my x and thats wen they found out my problems so me and my oh decided to try sooner rather than later lol. i have no idea wot to do on here tho so i feel a little lost xx

Oh hope they can sort it out for you hun, good idea to go to docs straight away, if there's help to get you may as well take it :)


----------



## Worrisome

Mossip, sounds like you have an understanding Doctor hun, thats half the battle. We will keep you company on your journey :hugs:

Pm not sure hun, wasnt expecting it at all, the more I look at it the more it looks like an evap, just if you remember I had the babymad ic evaps and then used a diff brand and nothing, until now. Going to test now on Monday and not before, please dont let me.


----------



## PetiteMoi

Worrisome - good plan to wait till Monday as the test have been so different, I really think you wouldn't get a line unless you've got some of that pg hormone in your body so fingers crossed!!


----------



## Worrisome

Thanks hun, I hope so


----------



## mossip

Yeah he's a great doc. we really excited about ttc but no we r gonna have a battle but hey ho im sure we'll all get there.

Thanks for making me feel welcome xxx


----------



## DragonMummy

Blimey Worrisome - what is with you and lines???? I still can't believe theyre all evaps so I reckon you're an early BFP hun..

PM - thanks hun, would be great to have SOME kind of answer!!! Even AF would be fine cos then at least I would know!!! NOT that I am willing her to happen - I would much rather the BFP!

To Mossip and the other new lady who's name excaped me in teh last 15 seconds (sorry - I am ashamed!!!) welcome and best of luck to you!!!! Hope you get your BFP really soon. xxx


----------



## DragonMummy

btw - been getting small amounts of creamy CM for a week or so now.... any thoughts? Is that a pre-cursor to AF?


----------



## Worrisome

Lol DM just not sure though, do you not get any lines at all on the ic, I thought everyone did, thats why I think there evaps, Ive got nothing to compare it with really.

I agree Im ok if I get af, would obviously be thrilled if I dont but at least my cycle is getting back to normal. Got bad heartburn today though.


----------



## PetiteMoi

DM - creamy cm (hahaha nearly wrote cum, omg) is definitely a pg sign!!! Oh sooo exciting!!


----------



## Worrisome

ooh DM sounds like you are hun, fxxxxxxxx. let me see your chart, let me let me purleeese


----------



## alie121

Hiya all is it to late to join here or maybe i am too old 33, 34 next week trying for number 3 had one stillborn 17 years ago in august and a mmc in feb this year been ttc for about 2 years still hoping it will happen missed this month again the :witch: got me last week so here goes again good luck to you all hoping we all get :bfp: very very soon :hug:


----------



## kessutripp

wow, that's great pg news worrisome - heartburn is supposed to be a hard and steady sign!
congrats i would say :)

I don't know about creamy lotion, but hopefully it's a good sign as well...


Let us all know, will you :)


----------



## DragonMummy

Guys I only took my temp for the first time today PMSL!!! It's not a massively insightful piece of data just yet....


----------



## DragonMummy

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/index.php?interface=0 knock yourselves out!!!


----------



## Worrisome

Eh looks like mine, you need to put the homepage one in :rofl:


----------



## DragonMummy

Alie you are very welcome! Good luck hun and look forward to chatting more xx


----------



## DragonMummy

Worrisome said:


> Lol DM just not sure though, do you not get any lines at all on the ic, I thought everyone did, thats why I think there evaps, Ive got nothing to compare it with really.
> 
> I agree Im ok if I get af, would obviously be thrilled if I dont but at least my cycle is getting back to normal. Got bad heartburn today though.


Nope - done about 8 this week (YES, I KNOW....) and even after an hour or so there's nothing - just pure white with one hot pink line... same with the FRER.



*******s... not even giving me false hope!!!! :hissy:


----------



## Worrisome

Yes but Seity on here had negs at 10dpo and then 12dpo bfp, so still have faith hun, wheres this chart then


----------



## DragonMummy

homepage one? 


Am confused....

Like I said though, ain't gonna be anything of note - it's only got one temp on it!!!


----------



## DragonMummy

not really a chart yet.... more of a dot really....


----------



## PetiteMoi

Welcome alie - of course you're not too old hun! I keep my fingers crossed so hard for you to get that :bfp: soon and for it to stay. xx


----------



## PetiteMoi

Oh perhaps DM but a very exciting dot!!!!!!! lol


----------



## Worrisome

Sorry I seemed to have missed a full page out, lol. Thanks Kessup (my new nickname for you) and hi Alie, sorry wasnt being rude, I missed the page lol.

Mush brain, check.


----------



## Worrisome

Ah one dot I see. Was it past 37?


----------



## DragonMummy

@Worrisome - I was going to go with Kes as an abbreviation - like the retro film about a kid and a kestrel? pmsl - getting far too into this however I am very proud at my christening Ponymomma PoMo....


----------



## DragonMummy

No it wasn't. But my digi is very low on temp. Am usually about 34 degrees on it (or clinically dead) when I have messed around with it in the past but I am 35.4 today.


----------



## Worrisome

if you can :blush: temp vaginally you will find a lot higher. My temps are always quite low also, when you do it normally.

Kes oooh I like that.


----------



## DragonMummy

I would rather boil my head....


----------



## Worrisome

:rofl: what are you like, why? Its only your fanjo


----------



## DragonMummy

fpmsl - FANJO!!!!!

we're not technically ttc until August so I am trying to do all this discretely so he doenst thinkg I am trying to get up teh duff deliberately!

God I sound awful....


----------



## PetiteMoi

DM - hahaha so funny :rofl: how will you temp secretly anyway, regardless of where? :D


----------



## Worrisome

:rofl: fpmsl, I temp discreetly, hubby up before me when he is in shower I temp, hes nearly caught me once, said was it my phone going off lol.


----------



## DragonMummy

I just keep it by my bed. I have a toddler, that's not unreasonable. I just do it when he's up and out!


OK just been to the loo - I have EWCM!!! WTF????


----------



## noja

Flip me, one night away and I can't keep up. Just calling in to say cheerio before I head to Scotland in the morning and to spread some :dust: around!! Have a lovely weekend everyone. Let's all have some :sex: JUST for fun this weekend!! :muaha:


----------



## hope27

what is TTC? Sorry, first timer and first time trying and first time on this site - thinking about trying an ovulation test - does anyone know if it gives you an exact date for ovulation or what please? We've been trying for a while and panicking and worrying... wish I had a magic wand! Both my younger sisters have just either had a kid or are pregnant...


----------



## noja

Hi Hope, TTC is Trying to Conceive so I guess that puts you in the right place!! All the best!! :dust:
Oh and Welcome on board!!


----------



## DragonMummy

Just back from Tescos - snagged their last two boxes of CB digis. Niiiiice....


----------



## carriecinaz

Hi ladies,

I have a question. According to my chart, I was supposed to ov on cd 14 this week, which is today. I had a good 2nd line on my opk on monday and had some cramping and lower back pain on tues but I have yet to have the ewcm this week. It's creamy but not a ton. Also I didn't have the stabbing pain in my lower right side like I did last month around ov. Only my 2nd month off bcp's. Do you think I'm ov'ing or no?


----------



## DragonMummy

could well be hun. Are you temping?


----------



## carriecinaz

No not temping yet, going to start doing that next month though if I don't get my BFP this month.


----------



## LucyorJack09

38 and ttc my first. Im a nurse and I know all the stats are stacked against. Im now 12dpo and things were timed just right. Its only my first attempt and Im already searching the web. I had some major AF cramps yesterday with no AF. Woulda been 5 days early which is not common for me Im a regular 26-27 day cycler. I now have these crazy blue veins on my breasts and nipples. Totally shocked me getting out of the shower. Nothing else going on tho....... BFN tonight after work. Too early????


----------



## carriecinaz

LucyorJack,

The veins are a very good sign, especially that noticeable! It is very early to start testing, even the early predictors won't catch it if your body doesn't produce a lot of the hormone. I would test in 2 more days. Good luck!!!


----------



## DragonMummy

morning all. 

Little update from the crazy world of my uterus.... preg symptoms gone. AF symptoms gone. I have creamy CM, EWCM, and currently feel like someone has kicked me in the lady regions and it feels bruised. Which isn't a symptom of ANYTHING except a good night of BD'ing which didn't happen last night!! Mostly due to the toddler sleeping between us with a cough - would just be wrong!

Like I said, due on today according to FF but that's assuming my ov date was right - I'm going by CM and one line on an opk that wasnt quite as dark as the test line but it was the only line I got!!!


----------



## ponymomma

My lord, you girls have been busy. Ha Ha, fanjo :rofl::rofl:.

Welcome to all everyone new. Good luck and tons of :dust:!!

Petite, Think I saw some bad news about a gusher for you. So sorry to read. Was hoping we would all get lucky this month. :hugs:

Worrisome, Any new lines? Don't think I'll ever be able to use those IC or for that matter OPK's. Too confusing for this girl.

Dragon, Well today is the day. Had painful AF cramps last night. Pretty sure the evil one is here. Are you getting on better?

Hate to run, but full day ahead. FX'd for everyone. Come one :bfp:!!


----------



## Worrisome

Fanjo for the Mamaries, :rofl:

Hey PoMo, stay away witch :grr:

Well tested this morning and bfn :cry:

Does anyone get evaps on the ic after the times up? I know naughty but looked after and huge big evap. Is this normal?

Hope everyone is well.

Temps are still high, so not out yet, I will fight this :witch:


----------



## Worrisome

Oops welcome newbies :hi:


----------



## saffy1978

Hello girls.. I figured I could join this thread as seen as i'm 31 this year! This is my first month into ttc. Just came off the pill. Had a withdrawal bleed last month but nothing since. fingers crossed I've caught first time! It can happen!! 
Good luck to you all! 
xxxx


----------



## Worrisome

:hi: ttcsaffy


----------



## DragonMummy

Hi saffy yeah youre more than welcome here!!!

PoMo I am cramping again now - I do feel like today could be the day too.... Oh well, at least that establishes us as TTC buddies if our cycles are similar!!! xxx


----------



## alie121

I am wondering when do you take your temp??? does it have to be done at the same time daily?? sorry if i a been a pain alie xx


----------



## DragonMummy

Youre supposed to do it at the same time every day when you wake up - ie wake up the same time every day and temp. Is that right people?


----------



## DragonMummy

Can someone pleeeeease come round mine and confiscate all my wretched HPT's please? I am demonstrating many an AF symptom yet I am still averaging 2 HPT's a day.... PATHETIC!!!


----------



## saffy1978

DragonMummy said:


> Can someone pleeeeease come round mine and confiscate all my wretched HPT's please? I am demonstrating many an AF symptom yet I am still averaging 2 HPT's a day.... PATHETIC!!!


:rofl: I'll take yours if you take mine! lol. I think we're all poasaholics in here! All the money I've spent on them I could have gone on holiday! xxxx


----------



## Worrisome

me three, I got 6 and peed on them all, eeeek, why!!!! god knows.


----------



## DragonMummy

Been busy today though - me and Harry made Postman Pat cakes and then I made a lovely vanilla cheesecake with strawbs on top for a bbq tomorrow - YUMMY!!!


----------



## saffy1978

DragonMummy said:


> Been busy today though - me and Harry made Postman Pat cakes and then I made a lovely vanilla cheesecake with strawbs on top for a bbq tomorrow - YUMMY!!!

Awww.. you know what.. you've just given me a big reality check! I should be doing things to take my mind off it instead of obsessing over sticks and symptoms. I'm gonna get myself out tomorrow and go see some friends and family before I lose the plot! lol 

xxxxx


----------



## DragonMummy

Good call hun - won't do any of us any good sitting at home moping will it? 


Really is an awesome cheesecake though - cannot WAIT to get stuck into it!


----------



## NOLAgirl1123

Hi everyone! I'm 34 and ttc for the first time. This month has been the first to really feel promising. I'm having all sorts of symptoms but it's hard to tell if they're real or in my head. I'm supposed to wait to test until at least the 18th but there is no way I can wait that long!


----------



## DragonMummy

Hi Nola - welcome! Get yourself a load of internet cheepies - then you can do 2 a day like meeeee!!!


Just wasted another one by the way people.... grr....


----------



## ponymomma

Boohoo :cry: the witch got me today. Kind of knew it was gonna happen. Still doesn't make it any easier. At least work is CRAZY right now. Anything to take my mind off it. Definitely going out for drinks when I get off!!!!

Hope everyone else is hanging in there. :hugs: to all!


----------



## Worrisome

Of PoMo, bug :hugs: so sorry hun, :grr: I hate that witch.
You go and get bladdered hun. (another northern term for you)

Heres to next month, we will will arm ourselves with everything we can.


----------



## saffy1978

DragonMummy said:


> Hi Nola - welcome! Get yourself a load of internet cheepies - then you can do 2 a day like meeeee!!!
> 
> 
> Just wasted another one by the way people.... grr....


lmao :rofl: you're funny. I'm waiting on a 25 pack coming in the post this morning.. lol I can do a few a day also then! Altho.. :( getting mega af symptoms today. *sigh*.

xxx


----------



## saffy1978

NOLAgirl1123 said:


> Hi everyone! I'm 34 and ttc for the first time. This month has been the first to really feel promising. I'm having all sorts of symptoms but it's hard to tell if they're real or in my head. I'm supposed to wait to test until at least the 18th but there is no way I can wait that long!

:hi: Nola... good luck! Keeping my fingers (and legs crossed for all them girls that are getting the needing to pee often symptom!) for you! 

xxxxxx


----------



## chix

Hi,

I'm thirty and ttc for the first time.. my mum managed to get pregnant by accident at 39 so I'm hoping those ridiculously fertile genes have rubbed off on me!

My man is convinced that we would have hit the target before now, if it wasn't for his penchant for tight jeans and 20 years of smoking (which he's struggling to give up, bless him!)

x


----------



## saffy1978

chix said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm thirty and ttc for the first time.. my mum managed to get pregnant by accident at 39 so I'm hoping those ridiculously fertile genes have rubbed off on me!
> 
> My man is convinced that we would have hit the target before now, if it wasn't for his penchant for tight jeans and 20 years of smoking (which he's struggling to give up, bless him!)
> 
> x

Hi Chix! xx.. good luck! How long have you been ttc for?


----------



## Rosey3_8

I'm 32, had couple of months of TTC last summer, but just had our first wedding anniversary and decided to go for it. Decided that i was going to play it cool and not get obsessed :loopy:! But i already am! :) 

I was aiming to test on the 15th , but ended up buying and doing at test on thursday eve 9dpo ... :bfn:, ( as i'd seen that that tesco had half price tests on here! ). :witch: hasn't yet made an appearance, even though i felt due on last week. So going to try and hold out until wednesday....even though i know i have one more test hiding in the house! Have just come back from our jollies, and previously :plane: has delayed :witch:....so hope that hasn't thrown things off track.

Good luck to everyone x


----------



## ponymomma

Sufficiently bladdered last night (right? thanks, Worrisome) :drunk::wine::drunk::wine::drunk:. Single woman this weekend as DH and DS are out of town. 

Good morning to the many more newbies. Nosy alert- What cycle day? How many cycles TTC? Any other kids? etc., etc.. Not to brag or anything, but we've got a girl who's trying for #10! That's right, #10!! Her fertility has to be a lucky sign!!! 

Dragon, What's up? Any happy lines w/ all that testing? 

Ooh, head splitting. Think I need a few more hours horizontal. When did I get so old?


----------



## quail

hi all well had a faint line last night and today on a frer but bfn on a superdrug so gonna keep poas and see what happens im only 8dpo so i suppose theres still time.xx


----------



## Rosey3_8

Good morning to the many more newbies. Nosy alert- What cycle day? How many cycles TTC? Any other kids? etc., etc.. Not to brag or anything, but we've got a girl who's trying for #10! That's right, #10!! Her fertility has to be a lucky sign!!! 


Enjoy your weekend as a singleton and the vino! I'm currently CD31, first cycle of trying this year. We've been together almost 12 years and our only baby so far is our dog!


----------



## Rosey3_8

failed attempt at qouting ponymomma above! just getting used to this! :)


----------



## chix

ttcsaffy said:


> chix said:
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I'm thirty and ttc for the first time.. my mum managed to get pregnant by accident at 39 so I'm hoping those ridiculously fertile genes have rubbed off on me!
> 
> My man is convinced that we would have hit the target before now, if it wasn't for his penchant for tight jeans and 20 years of smoking (which he's struggling to give up, bless him!)
> 
> x
> 
> Hi Chix! xx.. good luck! How long have you been ttc for?Click to expand...

Hi ttcsaffy,

This is our first month of officially trying, but we've been BDing unprotected like 30% of the time since xmas.. we both sort of knew we wanted to try 4 a baby but it took us a while to actually talk about it properly, didn't want to scare eachother off!! 

But a couple of weeks ago we talked and decided we want to do it asap, so now it's full-on with OPKs and everything.. I don't want him to stress about it so I didn't tell him it was ov time this week, I just 'happened' to be wearing ridiculous lingerie three nights in a row! :blush:

xx


----------



## DragonMummy

ponymomma said:


> Sufficiently bladdered last night (right? thanks, Worrisome) :drunk::wine::drunk::wine::drunk:. Single woman this weekend as DH and DS are out of town.
> 
> There are several other options you can use as an alternative to "bladdered" although that was excellent Englishness! Alternatives to consider are:
> 
> Trolleyed
> Sozzled
> Pissed (I know - different context across the pond)
> Cakeholed
> etc etc....
> 
> 
> Dragon, What's up? Any happy lines w/ all that testing?
> 
> Ooh, head splitting. Think I need a few more hours horizontal. When did I get so old?


Mate I have no idea whats gwaning with my uterus. Today I have the tedious combination of a double ear infection (my whole face is hot and cannot be touched it's so painful) and incessant tinnitus which is driving me bonkers...

I am CD30 and 16DPO, due on yesterday. One day I am exhibiting every preg symptom under the sun (except sore jugs to be fair - please note how I am making an effort to use twee British terms for everything!!!) the next day I am completely pre mental

Now BIM I was supposed to get :witch: yesterday (or thereabouts - BIM it's my first proper cycle after BCP). Today I have EWCM. Lots of it. And I have just done an OPK and a HPT (both IC's). The OPK is a clear positive! Came up straight away! All the signs say I should be ov'ing but I am 16DPO!!! HELP!!!


(Am gonna cut and paste this in a whole thread as well btw in case you think I am repeating myself shamefully!)


Hope everyone else is well - PoMo how goes it in your manor?


----------



## DragonMummy

Oh f**k a duck I think I have a bfp...


----------



## Blue12

Dragonmummy .............. you cannot leave us hanging like that...............often +opk can also detect pregnanct ..............

Did you take a hpt


----------



## DragonMummy

Right what do you think - this is the HPT.... it's really really faint - it came up as just a spot within about 2 minutes then after about 15 (I KNOW!!) it was a line. But it did show after 2 minutes!!!

https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c306/lefunch/DSC01484.jpg

https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c306/lefunch/DSC01491.jpg


----------



## DragonMummy

Ladies where are you all tonight when I need you mostest....


----------



## Blue12

That definitely looks good!!!!


----------



## DragonMummy

2 BFN's today. Ho hum. Also I have been temping for 4 days and I seem to have had an ovulation dip and surge in those days which would account for the EWCW and the positive OPK...


----------



## leelee

Hi DragonMummy,

I can defo see a faint line. Did you test again this morning?


----------



## DragonMummy

yeah - BFN x2 :(


----------



## leelee

Aw no, do you think yesterday's was an evap?


----------



## DragonMummy

dunno - it came up within 2 or 3 minutes.... must have been though :(


----------



## Cobo76

I would like to joing the 30+ club. I am 32 (will be 33 next month) we are now TTC. I have two children and he has one from previous relationships. We want so badly to have a child together. I had my tubes tied in 2003 and just had them reversed May 29th. 

I have never tracked ovulation before so all of this is new to me. It is actually quite exhausting. I feel like it has become an obsession. I have found very helpful info on this board though. You all are amazing! I have a 28 day cycle and unfortunately AF came today. :( Hopefully we will all get our :bfp: soon.


----------



## lavender

Hi everyone,

Just joined the site, I'm 32, started TTC when i was 30 and still waiting!! Been diagnosed with endometriosis but not really sure if this is affecting our chances. It's good to know of other people in the same situation and also that sometimes things work out! Good luck to all of us!:hugs:


----------



## leelee

DragonMummy said:


> dunno - it came up within 2 or 3 minutes.... must have been though :(

So sorry DragonMummy :(


----------



## BabyBrave

Hi all. Well cycle 7 and .....
AF was due today. Usually I get cramping the night before, then through the morning with some brown CM and by the afternoon/evening it's all go. But not today and IT'S DRIVING ME CRAZY!!!!!

I've had mild cramps the last three nights. Was woken around 04:00 this morning with really faint cramp and just feeling unsettled. Stayed up about half an hour, had some water and went back to bed.

Cramps again this morning but nothing. I've been running to the loo all day! Either to widdle or the other (sorry if TMI). Each time I'm sure I'll see staining but nothing.

It's after four now and still no sign other than this persistent windy cramp and an upset time. Boobs are tender underneath my nimples and have been on and off for a couple of days. Otherwise I feel ok. It's so weird as this month we only BD because we were horny LOL. I was sure we missed the boat as I was away for the weekend so it was just for fun. And with some life decisions coming up we were not sure whether to keep trying just now.

I'm too afraid to say anything to hubby or even say it outloud but it's possible. I could be. I just wish the cramps would go away as I feel like my body is taunting me!!!!

Sorry to be an ole moan. :hug:


----------



## DragonMummy

Hi and welcome to the newbies. I will be more enthusiastic in a few days I promise. Good luck xxx


----------



## Blue12

Hi dragonmummy..........sorry it is so stressful and confusing right now.

My thoughts are with you.


----------



## DragonMummy

Thanks Blue. I'll be fine - I just really believed that line!!! xxx


----------



## mossip

DragonMummy said:


> Hi and welcome to the newbies. I will be more enthusiastic in a few days I promise. Good luck xxx

:hug: to u. hope u get the result u want soon xx


----------



## DragonMummy

HAHA Mossip glad to see I'm not the only one with a daft height difference between me and DH!!!


----------



## mossip

:rofl: im only 5ft and he's 6ft 3 :rofl:.
my friends call me a midget :( lol xx


----------



## DragonMummy

I'm 5ft 1 and he's 6ft 4 - on our wedding dance he got down on his knees to dance with me! We were closer in height then!


----------



## Worrisome

Hi :hi: everyone, omg too many new ones for my mush brain.

Sorry not been off for a few days, busy weekend.

Dragonmummy, how you doing hun? :hugs: I wonder whats going on, it really does look like a bfp. I wonder if you are ov, your chart looks like it and the hpt is picking up (weirdly) the lh, which I didnt think it could do.

Are you going to test in the morning hun.
Hows everyone doing, Leelee hows the bloat hun?


----------



## DragonMummy

Think I'm gonna leave it a couple of days. I have ordered another 20HPTs (I am hoping Sod's Law will work for me!!!) so they should be here on Tuesday. Another Wednesday AM test for me. In the meantime I shall assume I am ovulating and interfere with DH's person a lot tonight!


----------



## DragonMummy

Whats going on with your cycle atm Worrisome? Has AF graced you or are you in limbo?


----------



## snettyb

Hi ladies :hi:, can i join you. You will all probably think i'm mental but i am just waiting for my first :witch: after having my baby 9 weeks ago then were TTC no 3!! I might not even get my witch coz weve been naughty already lol
I am 30 next year and i want my family to be complete by the time i'm 32, just my personal preferance coz then by the time i'm 50 my kids will all be adults :) then i can enjoy my grandbabies ha ha

I have mamoth cycles of 80 odd days so TTC is very frustrating for me :hissy: i feel like everyone else gets more chances than me coz they get AF every month!




mossip said:


> :rofl: im only 5ft and he's 6ft 3 :rofl:.
> my friends call me a midget :( lol xx

You are a midget mossip, but your heart is massive. Calling you a midget is less offensive than you calling me big titty ho!!! :rofl: Do you wanna watch me squeeze the next baby out too :blush: xx


----------



## mossip

You are a midget mossip, but your heart is massive. Calling you a midget is less offensive than you calling me big titty ho!!! :rofl: Do you wanna watch me squeeze the next baby out too :blush: xx[/QUOTE]

:rofl: netty u no i'll b there and i moght even have a propa look this time pmsl. U gonna be there for me wen im EVENTUALLY blessed wiv my own little bubba?????. i really hope my :witch: comes soon coz i really am ready to kill sum1 + i'll b able to start temp right wiv the help from u and tigerlady lol xxxx


----------



## snettyb

mossip said:


> You are a midget mossip, but your heart is massive. Calling you a midget is less offensive than you calling me big titty ho!!! :rofl: Do you wanna watch me squeeze the next baby out too :blush: xx

:rofl: netty u no i'll b there and i moght even have a propa look this time pmsl. U gonna be there for me wen im EVENTUALLY blessed wiv my own little bubba?????. i really hope my :witch: comes soon coz i really am ready to kill sum1 + i'll b able to start temp right wiv the help from u and tigerlady lol xxxx[/QUOTE]

Course i will be there for you babe but i won't polite enough not to have a good look ha ha As long as you don't laugh at me in pain next time, the midwife really gave you and OH what for like PMSLOL!! I dunno how to do a link to my old chart babe, so i'll just show you it on wednesday. Temping is easy once you get the gist of it :hugs: I really want my witch too coz i am sick of the cramps now, i keep running to the loo thinking i have come on and nowt!! I think my body is broken again :hissy: and i have been on the verge of murder for about a year now :rofl: xxx


----------



## wantingmore

I am 29 and my hubby is 37. We have been TTC for going on 11 cycles. We are both widowed and I have 2 children (ages 7 and 4) with my late husband. My dear hubby and his late wife had no children. I am excited about the thoughts of giving him is first biological child. Hoping and praying and lots of BD!!!


----------



## kessutripp

DragonMummy said:


> In the meantime I shall assume I am ovulating and interfere with DH's person a lot tonight!

good luck with that!


----------



## Worrisome

Morning everyone

Well temp dipped this morning so af is gonna get me.
Thinking of having a break from b and b, as some of you know I have an autistic so, who we are going through the statementing process of, we feel he needs me normal not some hpt gawping deranged (hold it to the window whilst balancing on a chair) mummy.


----------



## leelee

Worrisome said:


> Morning everyone
> 
> Well temp dipped this morning so af is gonna get me.
> Thinking of having a break from b and b, as some of you know I have an autistic so, who we are going through the statementing process of, we feel he needs me normal not some hpt gawping deranged (hold it to the window whilst balancing on a chair) mummy.

Hi Worrisome,

Sorry your temp dropped. You are right to take a break from B&B if you need it. Some women have taken a bit of a break and come back and gotten a BFP straight away. You sound like a fantastic mother.

xxx


----------



## Worrisome

Ah thanks hun :hugs:


----------



## ponymomma

Worrisome

You are my HERO woman!!! Completely understand your prioritizing life. Give those boys lots of loving! (mine is already doing the push away and "MOM" when I try to hug and kiss. Where did my sweet, little baby go? The one I could hold for hours on end and he would just gaze up at me adoringly!!) 

Dragon,

What's up w/ the random :bfp:? I think it must be contagious in here. Any um, 'gushes' yet? Are you still in the running?? Sorry off this weekend. Apparently, there are no other nurses at the hospital and I must work 24 hr/day, everyday. A little on the beat side right now](*,). 

Petite,

Still hanging in there? Saw AF got started properly. :hugs: Life must have known we needed margaritas in July. But August is fair game. Let's go :bfp:!!

To all our Newbies,

Good morning ladies! Welcome! Hope everyone is enjoying this TTC journey. Good luck to everyone left in July and to those of us who have set our sights on August :dust::dust::dust::dust:!!


----------



## BabyBrave

Hi all!

Worrisome I just wanted to say you sound like you're an amazing woman and selfless mum. Do whatever gives you the most peace of mind hun.
:hug:

As for me, cd30 now and still no :witch:. Heading out in a while to get a couple of HPT. Is it worth doing one today or should I just hang on until tomorrow? Hubby and I are off today and tomorrow (bank holiday over here), so I really hope we get an answer today or tomorrow.

If it's not our month I hope it is for everyone else still in the running! :happydance:


----------



## BabyBrave

DragonMummy said:


> dunno - it came up within 2 or 3 minutes.... must have been though :(

DragonMummy, I'm sorry I only just went back and read some previous threads. I do think your pictures look like positives. Did AF show up? There's still hope if not. I know you know all this but depending when implantation happened you may not have enough hormone to trigger a +ive HPT. 

As for the EWCM and such, all I can say is our wee bodies are devious little blighters and I think they like taking the mick just to confuse us!

I really hope it happens for you :hug:


----------



## mummyzilla

I'm 30 this december ttc baby number 2! It isnt happening quite as smoothly as baby number 1 my beautiful dd who is 4!


----------



## Worrisome

Ah thanks you guys (using PoMo terminology now lol) Hey Im no saint, probably shouldnt be trying in the first place lol. Theres no point keep adding to my family if the family I have is miserable, if that makes sense. Im sure it will all work out in the long run.


----------



## hannah76

Hi everyone,

I'm new to the site and just started TTC for the first time! I'm 33 and feeling hopeful given that I've always been able to tell when I'm Oing and have periods like clockwork... fingers crossed!! Adjusting to no morning coffee or cigarettes is difficult, but of course so worth it. I don't want to think about getting a migraine now and not being able to take my Rx so I'd better get preg soon!! It was a spur of the moment to TTC this last weekend rather than in a few months as previously planned, but there's no time like the present, eh? Yay! I'm so over the moon happy that we've begun TTC!

On another note, is there somewhere on this site that explains the acronyms you ladies use? Some I've figured out, but there's so many!!

ciao,
-hannah.


----------



## ~Hope

Hello - I'm 32.5 and have only just started ttc


----------



## ~Hope

Hannah - here's the link to the 'foreign language phrase book' https://www.babyandbump.com/forum-help-testing-area/730-babyandbump-lingo-abbreviations.html

I have also discovered that any abbreviations can be hovered over and a little translation pops up!

Good luck with your ttc activity/exercise/programme - yikes what do we call this thing we're all doing?? :blush:

~Hope



hannah76 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm new to the site and just started TTC for the first time! I'm 33 and feeling hopeful given that I've always been able to tell when I'm Oing and have periods like clockwork... fingers crossed!! Adjusting to no morning coffee or cigarettes is difficult, but of course so worth it. I don't want to think about getting a migraine now and not being able to take my Rx so I'd better get preg soon!! It was a spur of the moment to TTC this last weekend rather than in a few months as previously planned, but there's no time like the present, eh? Yay! I'm so over the moon happy that we've begun TTC!
> 
> On another note, is there somewhere on this site that explains the acronyms you ladies use? Some I've figured out, but there's so many!!
> 
> ciao,
> -hannah.


----------



## Pluto13

Im another older youngester, 30 years young, and trying...very much enjoying the trying but not seeming to get anywhere!


----------



## Worrisome

Hi everyone, :Hi: newbies welcome.

Well everyone, she got me, seems like its been sooooo long since I have seen her. So they really where evaps, convincing ones at that, or I was and it didnt implant.


----------



## Blue12

Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Worrisome

Thanks Blue


----------



## snettyb

:hugs: worrisome :hugs: x


----------



## Worrisome

thanks snettyb


----------



## BabyBrave

Sorry to hear that love :hug:


----------



## mossip

:hug: for worrisome. fxd for nxt month.xx


----------



## DragonMummy

@Worrisome - same as me hun. Can you bloody believe it!!! 

Babybrave - It seems that I did not ovulate when I thought I did and am oving now! Anyhew I have a green light on my chart atm (supposed to be red spots but ho hum - I can deal with 2 ovs per cycle!!!) So I have been jumping on DH at every opportunity. He keeps gently reminding me that his birthday was LAST month! 

On a happy (if you can call it that?) note - when I got my BFN's on Sunday he was really disappointed - so now I know he's in this for real!

PM - where have you gone dollface? Missing you round here!

PoMo - how old is your DS?


----------



## NOLAgirl1123

Rosey3_8 said:


> Good morning to the many more newbies. Nosy alert- What cycle day? How many cycles TTC? Any other kids? etc., etc..

I am 10 dpo and DYING to test. Of course I already have at 8dpo. BFN of course. I've been TTC for about 7 months. First try for me. The SO has 2 little ones already. He's been less than enthusiastic but seems to be coming around.


----------



## kessutripp

Worrisome said:


> Hi everyone, :Hi: newbies welcome.
> 
> Well everyone, she got me, seems like its been sooooo long since I have seen her. So they really where evaps, convincing ones at that, or I was and it didnt implant.

:hugs:
At least you know now, right? For me, it's nothing worse than waiting...
But there's next month. I have always believed for some reason that August is kinda mystical month. All those dark still warm nights with falling stars... Must be a baby-making heaven :cloud9:.


----------



## kessutripp

NOLAgirl1123 said:


> He's been less than enthusiastic but seems to be coming around.

Well, he sure will as soon as your belly shows :happydance:

Mine would had liked to put all this ttc into far future as well. I mean, he of course wanted to have one more kid SOMETIME in the not very near future. LOL I had to remind of my age :rofl: I wouldn't actually mind having another kid in my 40's if that's possible, but... you know? So I really had to bring edical reasons why to start NOW :happydance:.

And, with the previous kid,I fell pg right away, the very first month of trying and he was so surprised - is that's how it's supposed to be? You just say let's make a baby and booom you're pregnant? LOL:rofl: Well, obviously not happening like that this time :cry:

Have a nice day everyone :)


----------



## BabyBrave

Morning girls. Well, I am 34, have been trying for seven months and as of this morning it seems I really do have a :bfp:!

:happydance:

I have never had a whiff or a :bfp: before and was really worried that it meant I couldn't rather than I had just been really careful all these years. :blush:

I hope this lasts. Good luck to everybody and if I can you guys can. :hug:

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## leelee

BabyBrave said:


> Morning girls. Well, I am 34, have been trying for seven months and as of this morning it seems I really do have a :bfp:!
> 
> :happydance:
> 
> I have never had a whiff or a :bfp: before and was really worried that it meant I couldn't rather than I had just been really careful all these years. :blush:
> 
> I hope this lasts. Good luck to everybody and if I can you guys can. :hug:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

Wow, huge congrats to you!


----------



## quail

hi ladies well witch got me today so back to square1.xx


----------



## EternalRose

Wow, mum of nine! that must be such a busy time around xmas hun, but it must be really lovely. Congrats to the recent poster with a :bfp:


----------



## ponymomma

:happydance: Congrats Babybrave!! :happydance: 

Dragon- DS is turning 3 in August ("Mom, August 11th is my birthday and I'll be 3. I'm getting a bicycle for my birthday you know." He keeps reminding me!!) Isn't your son around the same age? I know you posted about seeing Thomas. We went to Baltimore for Father's Day as there is a train museum and we got to ride 'Thomas'!! Whoop Whoop!!:headspin::headspin: Talk about the happiest boy in the world! So, what's up Fertile Myrtle? Just had to ovulate twice this month? Had to show everyone how it's done, huh? Lucky dog!! 

I promise I will learn everyone's name, just takes me a bit. However, good luck and tons of :dust::dust::dust:!!!!


----------



## hannah76

NOLAgirl1123 said:


> Rosey3_8 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning to the many more newbies. Nosy alert- What cycle day? How many cycles TTC? Any other kids? etc., etc..
> 
> I am 10 dpo and DYING to test. Of course I already have at 8dpo. BFN of course. I've been TTC for about 7 months. First try for me. The SO has 2 little ones already. He's been less than enthusiastic but seems to be coming around.Click to expand...

HI! :) 

I am really going to love this supportive group of women on my ttc journey... this is my first cycle ttc, no other kids and I'm only 4 dpo... My dh and I are both 33 and both dying for a little baby, but he's in school right now so we were going to wait a bit longer for when he graduated. 

But we were driving to go camping this past weekend and the subject came up and dh said "let's just start trying now and see what happens..." YAYAYAYAY!!! So we stopped at a pharmacy for some materna and threw the condoms and ciggies out the window! Sooo romantic... haha. :happydance:

So keep your fingers crossed for me on the 24th when I can test, though I know it probably isn't likely this soon, eh? I've read it takes us "30+" women a bit longer to conceive? I am so worried about m/c too I just try and think positive. I've never m/c'd but it scares the bejeesus out of me... 

Ok... nice to meet you all!!

-hannah


----------



## DragonMummy

@PoMo - only a month between our DS's tehn! Mine is 3 in September. Be nice if we got up the duff together so we'd have kids of the same aga again!

@Hannah - welcome!! Yeah this is a really nice, supportive group for a bit of fun and banter plus advice and a bit of cyber hand-holding! Good luck

@BabyBrave - WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! Well done you!!! Clever girl!

We seem to be getting knocked up at a rate of one a month... wonder who's next!!! (me and PoMo!!!!)

Wheres PetiteMoi? Not seen her on here since the darstardly :witch: got her.... maybe that answers the question?


----------



## DragonMummy

@PoMo - I have to say I would rather be oving than :witch: but it does mean I have 2 TWW in a row which is a little unfair.... fxd for you chick!


----------



## mossip

Congrats BabyBrave. :happydance::happydance: xx


----------



## DragonMummy

I have just had 20 shiny new IC HPT's arrive! Save me using all my Tesco bargain CB digi tests!!!


----------



## rainyday

Hi all,

I'm 31 and been ttc for a little while.... but no luck yet. I've been watching the forum silently for a while and it's really helped me, as all my friends and family got pregnant either accidently or in the 1st month trying! thanks, and baby dust to you all, xxx


----------



## DragonMummy

welome rainyday - goodluck and baby dust right back atcha xxx


----------



## NOLAgirl1123

Congrats BabyBrave!!! Much love and luck to the rest of us!


----------



## DragonMummy

Am only 3DPO yet yesterday I couldn't resist a poas... such a saddo!!!


----------



## hannah76

rainyday said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm 31 and been ttc for a little while.... but no luck yet. I've been watching the forum silently for a while and it's really helped me, as all my friends and family got pregnant either accidently or in the 1st month trying! thanks, and baby dust to you all, xxx

hey there... welcome! good luck to you!!


----------



## carriecinaz

"Hi I'm Dragon and I'm addicted to peeing on a stick"....In unison, "Hi Dragon"

You crack me up! Thanks! :haha:


----------



## quail

hi everyone well cd2 for me have just started taking b6 50mg to see if it helps lengthen my lp.xxx


----------



## Mervs Mum

:wave:

Hi ladies....I am 34 (35 next month...:blush:) and TTC #3 :)

Good luck girlies!

x


----------



## DragonMummy

Right people I have been charting for 8 days now. FF thinks I ovulated between CD29-32 and we do have appropriate dip and surge here. 

My temp has dipped right down again and is now surging back up - what does that mean? I assume it's normal?


----------



## emsiee

Hi all...hope i can join in here :)

Im 29, 30 in a few months and TTC #2 ( already have an 11yr old)




Just started using the CBFM and am currently 1dpo (i think!)

Just want a BFP now after 10 months TTC!!! :) am bloody fed up! lol


----------



## ponymomma

Oh, Dragon. You are an addict. :haha: How is the temping going? I said I was going to this month, but sort of let that one go. Thinking about using opks.

Quail- I have been taking B complex for the last two months. It has definitely regulated my cycles. Before they were all over the place. Now I am 28 days w/ ov between cd 12-14. Of course, pee is now neon yellow. Another weird side effect is I flush really easy now, especially my neck and chest. 

Question for all- Want to use opk. Can I do this just when I think I am ov'ing? What cycle day should I start? What time of day should I pee? Does it matter if I drink 14 gallons of water before (slight exaggeration, but I drink A LOT of water)? Which kit should I buy? Will you all be available around the clock to evaluate my possible positives? winkwink: just joking about that last one, maybe)
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## maybebaby3

hi i am 31 and trying 2 conceive baby no3! baby 1 now 3 and baby 2 now 1. good luck and tons of baby dust 2 all those here ttc!


----------



## quail

hi all im on cd3 today and taking the bvits so hoping they help as ive been trying for 8 months now and im sort of giving up hope.xxx


----------



## DragonMummy

PoMo - I start about CD10 because I am paranoid! But on this one I was expefting AF and instead got a load of EWCM so did a test on the offchance and it was positive. Wasn't quite as dark as the test line (is supposed to be as dark or darker) but the test line was REALLY dark so I was happy I had a positive - it was a good strong solid line.

Youre not supposed to use FMU for an OPK - get your fmu out of the way then don't go for another 2-3 hours. Test with that sample. Try and rein in the drinking too much til you've done it!


Temping is going fine thanks except that I have realised I don't actually know what I am looking for....


----------



## DragonMummy

Quail maybe your womb is having a short vacation? I would after 9!!! FX'd for you hun


Welcome to our lovely newbies!


----------



## ponymomma

Quail- :hugs2: to you. I know how discouraging this can be. I break down and sob every month that stupid witch shows. It's so hard to understand how we can want something so badly, but no matter what we do (or don't do) it is completely out of our hands. Damn you Mother Nature!! Don't give up!!


----------



## kessutripp

Hi there :)

quail I just only now noticed you're trying for #10! wow. how old are your kids?

no news on my road. hubby won't come home, no bd this ov-time :(
I'm living healthy instead - had a juice-day yesterday and wsn't too bad. I think I've also managed to give up coffee - at least I don't feel the "urgent need" for that any more :). Next thing to go will be sugar - this will be tough but I want to do that, at least for a while. Let's see how it ends...


----------



## ponymomma

We are getting too far behind. Had to bump our wonderful old woman forum up!!


Good morning beautiful ladies!!!:flower::flower:


----------



## DragonMummy

Good morning my lovely PoMo - how the devil are you??

It's nearly not morning here though - is 11:43! What time is it your side of the pond?


----------



## quail

kessutripp said:


> Hi there :)
> 
> quail I just only now noticed you're trying for #10! wow. how old are your kids?
> 
> no news on my road. hubby won't come home, no bd this ov-time :(
> I'm living healthy instead - had a juice-day yesterday and wsn't too bad. I think I've also managed to give up coffee - at least I don't feel the "urgent need" for that any more :). Next thing to go will be sugar - this will be tough but I want to do that, at least for a while. Let's see how it ends...

hi there they are 17,11,10,9,7,5,3,2,1, i think its taking my body alot longer this time ,but i wont give up,xxxx


----------



## DragonMummy

OK people I have milk coming out.... not been able to do that for over 2 years!!!


----------



## hannah76

milk coming out of what?! haha... i'm a little confused... is this a sign of pg?


----------



## DragonMummy

pmsl - out of my nipples! I should have been more specific there - I think I may have ignited your imagination Hannah!


----------



## hannah76

sorry... what's pmsl? so is lactation like that a sign of pg? i've never heard of that...


----------



## hannah76

ok, so i googled pmsl... one mystery solved... :dohh:


----------



## DragonMummy

it's a sign of something - who knows what!!! I didn't get leaky boobs with Harry until... well, he was born! Am a bit freaked though.... only just reclamed them back to the sexual objects section of my body!!!


----------



## hannah76

haha... well here's hoping, eh? fingers x'd that we'll both have some great news to share next week :D

about the bb's - how about wearing pasties w your dh? that might catch any leaks that occur and still be sexy? :thumbup:


----------



## hannah76

omg i'm soooo tired today.... hopefully a good sign? i've been trying to get to sleep in a reasonable time all week - 8-9 hrs/night instead of 6 or 7. have been feeling energetic every day this week exept today. its only 1030am and i think i need a nap... luckily working from home today so no one will know... shhh! :)


----------



## mossip

Hi every1 how are you all doing? Hope every1's well. I've got my appointment thro for the gyno clinic on 26th aug so me and oh r very excited. whoo hooo. finally i feel like we're getting started. I also started temping and charting and as of nxt wed i'll b a non smoker yey for meeeeeeeeeeeee. xx


----------



## hannah76

hey mossip... good for you on setting a quit date! i was going to check into that thread to see how ppl were doing with that. how are you going to quit? nic replacement? cutting down? cold turkey is just mad, don't recommend it....:wacko:


----------



## mossip

hannah76 said:


> hey mossip... good for you on setting a quit date! i was going to check into that thread to see how ppl were doing with that. how are you going to quit? nic replacement? cutting down? cold turkey is just mad, don't recommend it....:wacko:[/QUOTE
> 
> Hi Hannah im taking Champix and i stops cravings. I've been taking them since monday and they have really stopped the cravings. Well worth it but apparently not good wen your ttc. xx


----------



## hannah76

ok, well watch your moods too - my dh and a friend's dh took champix and both fell into a depression..., my dh is suceptible to depression but my friend's dh isn't - so watch your moods and take care of yourself :hugs: good luck! i'm coasting with 5/day this week and on monday want to cut down to 3 i think.


----------



## DragonMummy

Good luck with that Mossip - I did it cold turkey when I found out I was pregnant. It was tough for exactly three weeks then it was easy. Once you get the first month out of hte way it's a pice of cake. xxx


----------



## Mumfiebaby

Hi ladies, I'm 32 and TTC our first.

Good luck mossip, I quit 14 months ago.


----------



## DragonMummy

Hi Mumfiebaby! Welsome to our happy home!!! Where in Surrey are you from?? As you can see, I am a surrey lass also!


----------



## DragonMummy

Wish I could type the word welcome.... That's what I meant!!!



Right people update from me. 

7DPO. Boobs still hurt. Milk coming out easily withought any stimulation, just a small squeeze. Not sleeping at night. Spotty like a bloody 14 year old... AGAIN teh symptoms are getting me!!! Wish it was this time next week....


----------



## hannah76

oh dragonmummy - that sounds really promising! if its not bc you're pg then what else could cause leaky nips?? how long ago did you stop breastfeeding?


----------



## DragonMummy

hannah76 said:


> oh dragonmummy - that sounds really promising! if its not bc you're pg then what else could cause leaky nips?? how long ago did you stop breastfeeding?

No idea!!! I stopped BF'ing about 2.5 years ago. Harry was only 5 weeks odl and he's nearly 3! 

I've looked into it and things like over stimulation can cause it but ffs (TMI alert) my DH has given them far more attention over the past few months than I have over the last 24 hours! Plus I have kept an eye on it (mostly because the whole producing milk think freaked me out!) and the last time I managed to squeeze a bit of milk out of them was when I was in the bath once about 2 years ago - I remember H was 7 months old. I have tried several times since!!!

God please let me be up the duff!!!!


----------



## emsiee

Hey Mossip

I took Champix for 2 weeks and found they really did work with the cravings but made me feel sooooo ill!!

I stopped taking them in the end as i felt very sick for approx 4 hours every time i took one. They did kinda work for me though (not fully!) I went from 20 a day to 6 ish and thats good enough for me right now till i get the BFP...

Good Luck with your quit date


----------



## hannah76

up the duff... another new-to-me brit-icism i love :D fx'd dragonmummy!!

ooooh!! just got out of the shower and noticed that my bb's are all veiny! i'm normally kinda veiny, but even my dh noticed when i said "look!" without pointing to my bb's... fx'd!


----------



## Rosey3_8

Hello ladies,

Not really had chance to get on here for a few days, so making most of some peace and quiet as DH has gone off to the pub for an hour. 

Dragonmummy - hope the bitty milk scenario is a good sign for you! :)

Re Champix discussion, i've had a few friends who have been really successful with it, but also know a couple of people who have been really low in mood after taking - suppose just need to watch yourself.Good luck with giving up though.

Here's were i'm at: I have been using mycycle web page to monitor my cycles ( haven't charted temps or CM), but after coming on here have been taking more notice of cm. Mycycle predicted my ovulation around 1st July. i was on holiday at time celebrating 1st wedding anniversary and DH birthday so was good for us to :sex: . Anyway flew home on the 2nd july and when landed noticed large spotting of creamy CM. Have since read that this can be a sign that you have ovulated ( anyone else know if this is true? ).

The following week had PMS symptoms, but these stopped around 10th july. Did a test last weekend, :bfn:

Thursday 16th July had ewcm early in morning ,then stomach cramps and by afternoon had visible creamy/brown discharge. Since then no other symptoms or discharge. My latest expected date for :witch: was thursday. Did a test last night but was :bfn: but still no :witch:

Now i'm questioning if discharge could have been implantation bleeding - or is 2 weeks PO too late? Also should test show as positive at point of implantation? Am now thinking that if :witch: doesn't show up by next weekend, will test again.

When i looked back at my cycle over past few years, they have been pretty regular apart from after hoildays - although usually only a few days late - at xmas i ended up having a 59 day cycle , so worried flight may have just delayed :witch:!

Apologies for waffling on, but is going round in my head all the time. Have even resorted to 'spring' cleaning the house to try and keep my mind occupied as don't want the worry to delay :witch: longer if :bfn: is correct.

Hope everyone is having a good weekend.

x


----------



## mossip

queenemsie said:


> Hey Mossip
> 
> I took Champix for 2 weeks and found they really did work with the cravings but made me feel sooooo ill!!
> 
> I stopped taking them in the end as i felt very sick for approx 4 hours every time i took one. They did kinda work for me though (not fully!) I went from 20 a day to 6 ish and thats good enough for me right now till i get the BFP...
> 
> Good Luck with your quit date

Yeah im the same but the sickly feeling only last untill i have food which is a damm good excuse for a bacon sarnie :rofl: im only smoking about 6 now from bout 15 and sum of them r halfs. xx


----------



## mossip

hannah76 said:


> up the duff... another new-to-me brit-icism i love :D fx'd dragonmummy!!
> 
> ooooh!! just got out of the shower and noticed that my bb's are all veiny! i'm normally kinda veiny, but even my dh noticed when i said "look!" without pointing to my bb's... fx'd!

Fxd hunny xx


----------



## DragonMummy

hannah76 said:


> up the duff... another new-to-me brit-icism i love :D fx'd dragonmummy!!
> 
> ooooh!! just got out of the shower and noticed that my bb's are all veiny! i'm normally kinda veiny, but even my dh noticed when i said "look!" without pointing to my bb's... fx'd!

Nice one! To be fair though, your DH is a bloke. That's the first place he's gonna be looking anyway if youre gonna stand in front of him, wet and naked!!! :-=

PonyMomma (PoMo!!) will tell you that I am an excellent source of Briticisms - mostly of the cliched type since I am from Surrey and consequently speak like Mary Poppins/BBC newsreader and my DH is a Londoner so speaks like a proper cockney!!! 


Rosey - FPMSL @ Bitty!!! My DH has only recently been able to reclaim my baps as his - to have them taken away again is devastating for him!!!


----------



## Mumfiebaby

DragonMummy said:


> Hi Mumfiebaby! Welsome to our happy home!!! Where in Surrey are you from?? As you can see, I am a surrey lass also!

We live between Sutton and Croydon. U?


----------



## DragonMummy

right down the other end in West surrey - just south of Guildford xx


----------



## snettyb

Dragonmummy- u mentioned a temp dip? this could be an implantation dip :happydance: and leaking boobs is a bloody good sign! FX'd for u hun, exciting stuff!!

Mossip- good luck on the quitting. I can only ever quit if i get a BFP then i'm straight back on the tabs once i'm don BFing. I agree that the first few weeks are the worst but easy after that. You CAN do it sweetie (or i'll kick your ass lol)

Well i got my :witch: 9 weeks and 3 days after having Jake so i am on CD3 now. Let the games begin :rofl: i have already gone back to my POAS addiction and before my period came i took 3 tests in 2 days :blush: shocking!! Not temping this time (not yet anyway) and gonna try not to become too obsessed with ttc as it very nearly drove me nuts this time last year lol. 

Mossip, i might have to get you to order my IC ov tests and pg test from ebay so Andy doesn't realise my addiction is back!! Tee hee.

Hope your all well and having a fun TTC journey xx


----------



## maybebaby3

hi i'm 31 and ttc baby no3!


----------



## maybebaby3

rosey a test wont show positive on day of implantation. the embryo only starts secreting the hormone when it's implanted i think. i think it takes about a wk at least b4 it shows up on the test. i'm off 2 dr 2day as i had a period and then a wk after it finished had another that lasted 4 a month. had 2 take pills 2 stop bleedin. nt gd when ttc! good luck 2 all!


----------



## Rosey3_8

maybebaby3 said:


> rosey a test wont show positive on day of implantation. the embryo only starts secreting the hormone when it's implanted i think. i think it takes about a wk at least b4 it shows up on the test. i'm off 2 dr 2day as i had a period and then a wk after it finished had another that lasted 4 a month. had 2 take pills 2 stop bleedin. nt gd when ttc! good luck 2 all!

Good luck with Doc, hope things get sorted soon. It's now been 5 days since i had the spotting/discharge. Tested on sunday and :bfn:, still no :witch: felt like she may have bene on her way last night but no sign. Going to wait till end of week if possible to see if she arrives, before one last test. If :bfn:then think it is defo delayed by recent hols/flight and perhaps a tiny bit down to my current pre-occupation with ttc :haha::haha:

Dragonmummy - Loving the use of baps! :winkwink:


----------



## DragonMummy

Rosey I am all for the use of baps!!!


----------



## noja

HI DM :hi:


----------



## DragonMummy

Noja HI!!!! How goes it??


----------



## noja

In the dreaded 2WW trying not to obsess about things but losing the battle. Left all my testing stuff at home ( I'm in DH's flat this week) so that I can't test. No symptoms to report so my positivity is slowly waning. Did your baps start behaving themselves or are they still doing odd things?!


----------



## quail

:hi:all well im on cd9 toay and ive started taking b-vits and agnus castus and im having some good cm so im hoping the ac might bring my o, forward and then hoping the b-vits will increase my lp,any news yet whens everyone testing?


----------



## noja

HI Quail. Would you believe this POAS addict is going to try her very best NOT to test this month. :wacko:


----------



## DragonMummy

HAHA! Well done Noja!!!

I'm on 11 DPO at the moment (still :bfn:)and on CD41 would you believe!!! Boobs still not behaving - sore and aching, nipples like torpedoes and some milk still present. Who knows what's going on!!!


----------



## quail

noja said:


> HI Quail. Would you believe this POAS addict is going to try her very best NOT to test this month. :wacko:

if your anything like me you wont be able to resist the urge,haha,what cd are you on?


----------



## quail

DragonMummy said:


> HAHA! Well done Noja!!!
> 
> I'm on 11 DPO at the moment (still :bfn:)and on CD41 would you believe!!! Boobs still not behaving - sore and aching, nipples like torpedoes and some milk still present. Who knows what's going on!!!

when you gonna test again ? i have my fxd for you.xx


----------



## DragonMummy

Well in theory I'll wait til Saturday but I still have some Ic's kicking about so will probably be unable to resist dipping in my FMU on Thurs and Fri as well!!!


----------



## noja

I'm on CD 27 me thinks Quail. I WILL resist..I WILL resist...I WILL resist..... 
DM that's bizarre. Maybe you should go to the doc and get a blood test done or has your cycle been that long before?


----------



## noja

Oh, day 28 according to ticker I see!!


----------



## maybebaby3

went 2 c doc. is refering me 2 gynae but possibly no appointments til november!


----------



## hopin23

I'm 20-30 in November...TTC #1. xx


----------



## hopin23

oh geesh...i meant 29.


----------



## DragonMummy

noja said:


> I'm on CD 27 me thinks Quail. I WILL resist..I WILL resist...I WILL resist.....
> DM that's bizarre. Maybe you should go to the doc and get a blood test done or has your cycle been that long before?


It's my first cycle since coming off BCP so i didn't ovulate til CD 30! I put 28 days on my ticker based from my ovulation time just to get me through my LP!


----------



## noja

Hi Hopin :hi:


----------



## DragonMummy

Hi Hoping (she who is aging 10 years in 12 months pmsl!!!) 


Good luck with your appt MB3 - I think a lot of the time they give them to you late deliberately in the hope you'll get knocked up in the meantime and save the NHS a bit of money....


----------



## mossip

DragonMummy said:


> HAHA! Well done Noja!!!
> 
> I'm on 11 DPO at the moment (still :bfn:)and on CD41 would you believe!!! Boobs still not behaving - sore and aching, nipples like torpedoes and some milk still present. Who knows what's going on!!!

Hey hey im on cd41 tooooo but i think yours cud b a :bfp: :) xxx


----------



## DragonMummy

God I am really feeling like it - I'm gonna be devastated if it's not. I know it's only first cycle but it took us 30 months with Harry - I deserve to be knocked up quickly this time!!!


----------



## banana1011

Hi Ladies,

I'm 29 going on 30 in October...TTC#1, 3rd cycle off bcp. Going crazy over here in 2ww period. 

Good Luck to all in their TCC journey!! It's definitely been a crazy ride and only 3 cycles into it. Looking forward to getting to know everyone!


----------



## carriecinaz

:hi: banana,

We are in the same boat! I am 31, was on bcp for 11 yrs, ttc #1, just started 3rd cycle. It SUCKS waiting. How long were on bcp for?


----------



## DragonMummy

AF got me last night. Ironically I came on at midnight - the witching hour!


Anyhew it's really heavy and I am having to spend the day on the sofa in my jammies with a duvet as it is an evil one.

I'm ok about it - even with all the symptoms I didn't believe it. I didn't feel pregnant, although I wanted to be. Good news is as of next week (august) we are officially Trying To Get Pregnant rather than just trying our luck. And I have ditched my shitty thermometer (that has on some occasions measured me as hypothermic/clinically dead) and started fresh with Harry's other one. 

Ho hum... off to die...


----------



## noja

Oh, rotten that the witch sent you an evil one DM.
Hi Banana :hi: and everyone else!!


----------



## hannah76

dragon, sorry the witch gotcha... i got a bfn this morning, but witch isn`t due until tomorrow, so i`m holding onto some hope still. pma! pma! i`m trying!!


----------



## Blue12

Sorry DM about the witch.....i know the witch is just moments from getting me too.

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!

Is it okay if I am here.... I am almost 28, and it seems so kind and mature here.


----------



## DragonMummy

Suits me Blue!!! I'm only just 29 so you can hang onto my coat tails!!!


----------



## DragonMummy

And thanks guys. Although it wasn't unexpected, I had convinced myself a bit... to make matters worse, the sodding fridge-freezer has packed up today. ARGH!!!


----------



## BabyDancer34

Hi ladies,
I'm new on here and was just reading some of your posts. It looks like you have alot of fun/support on here. I'm feeling a bit "old" I'm 34 and just starting to try properly for baby #1 :baby:. We got married last year and have been letting nature take it's course - which is hasn't but we haven't been trying that hard if I'm honest. This is our first proper cycle of trying and I've been reading alot of stuff - it's like a whole new world. I'm trying charting Toni W style and I never realised that so much was going on each month. I'm still amazed that I was trying so hard not to get pregnant all these years when actually it's not that easy after all!

Looking forward to getting to know you ! :flower:


----------



## banana1011

Hi Ladies!

DragonMummy - I'm so sorry she reared her ugly head. :( But, the sooner she goes away, the sooner you can start BD'ing!!! 

Thanks for the warm welcome everyone! So, I was on bcp for 10 years with a few 6 month periods of "taking a break" before I met my husband. When I got off them then, I didn't have any problems. But now, of course, when we're ready for baby, it gave me tons of problems. 

Right now, I'm dealing with all kinds of symptoms (errect nipples for the last 6 days, nausea, hearburn, the scoots, burbing like mad, veins on my nips, nipple bumps - I know they have a name, can't remember them - headache, mood swings. If this is all for stupid AF then shoot me! If its for a bfp, then I welcome it!

Hope everyone is having a great day.

P.S. I love that we have so many ladies from all different areas! Ladies TTC UNITE!


----------



## gypcienix

Hi all! 29 and holding here! I'll be 30 in December...we are trying for #3 and I totally forgot how horrid the waiting is when you're waiting for that BFP! Good luck everyone, thanks for letting me join BnB!


----------



## emsiee

Oh Dragonmummy....sorry hun x

This month is yours!!


----------



## Melsue129

carriecinaz said:


> :hi: banana,
> 
> We are in the same boat! I am 31, was on bcp for 11 yrs, ttc #1, just started 3rd cycle. It SUCKS waiting. How long were on bcp for?


Me too!!!! I was on bcp for probably 12 yrs.. just turned the big 30:dohh:- TTC#1 - my husband and I got married Sept 08.. Im on my 3rd cycle too but my first two cycles I had issues.... Utertus infection - oh that was sooo much fun and then I got a yeast infection from antibotics.. now that was just a downer and it all happened around O time.. Isnt it wonderful to be a woman... LOL....

Anyway, my husband is also the "it will happen when it happens" type and it kind of driving me insane... Just wanted to wish you luck on a :bfp:... This was our first legit try and still Im not even sure if we hit it right... Been using Opks to find out when Im ovulating with no luck on a postive..uuugh.... Good Luck Chicky.. I'll be testing around Aug 3rd... u? :dust:


----------



## DragonMummy

Thanks queenemsie! Ours actually!!!

banana - pmsl @ "the scoots" - I might use that from now on! Although it does have a few alternative names here too! My fave being the trots....

The symptoms sounds really good hun, although it's exactly what I've had for the last week (plus some slightly random lactation which someone kindly pointed out probably means I am unable to ovulate - THANKS!!!) which is why I was so bloody convinced!!! Hope it's not a big red herring for you as well hun. xxxx


----------



## Melsue129

banana1011 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I'm 29 going on 30 in October...TTC#1, 3rd cycle off bcp. Going crazy over here in 2ww period.
> 
> Good Luck to all in their TCC journey!! It's definitely been a crazy ride and only 3 cycles into it. Looking forward to getting to know everyone!

Another Gal from the east coast, Im luvin it.... I just turned 30rd.. Im also on TTC#1 and 3rd cycle off of bcp which I was on for 12 yrs.. took a while for my body to get back to normal... Good luck :dust:


----------



## banana1011

Woop-woop to the east coast Mesue! I used to be a northeasterner up until about 15 months ago - Was in NYC and had to get out of the rat race! And so sorry about all the complications. Uterus infection does not sound fun at all. My goodness! The guys have no idea how good they have it...yeah, they may get random errections growing up and yeah, they may have itchy balls now and again, but they have NO idea what we go through every day of our child-baring lives! THen we have menopause to look forward to. Oh the joys!

So sorry for AF DragonMummy (Sorry if I write Mommy vs Mummy...Us silly Americans and our "way" of writing things!) - hopefully she eases up soon. HATE AF!! oooh, I like trots too! I'll mix it up a bit between scoots and trots. 

Ladies, talk me out of it...I may POAS here soon...knowing its probably too early...I'm a POAS addict!!!!


----------



## DragonMummy

@Banana - I answer to just Dragon it's ok!!!


And don't get me started on how easy men have it. Me and DH both have the same cold at the moment (not swine flu!!!) and on top of that I have period from hell. Yet he still thinks that he is iller than me!!! Grrrrrr...


----------



## banana1011

I caved - of course a BFN. I KNOW its too early. Why'd I waste that $$? Oh yeah...because I'm INSANE and can't take the suspense!


----------



## Cobo76

I'm so sorry Dragon. August is going to bring BFP for all of us.

Hi Banana. What part of NC are you in? We are actually heading there tomorrow to visit the hubbys folks. They are in Murphy, NC. 

Baby Dust to all!

:dust::dust:


----------



## mossip

DragonMummy said:


> AF got me last night. Ironically I came on at midnight - the witching hour!
> 
> 
> Anyhew it's really heavy and I am having to spend the day on the sofa in my jammies with a duvet as it is an evil one.
> 
> I'm ok about it - even with all the symptoms I didn't believe it. I didn't feel pregnant, although I wanted to be. Good news is as of next week (august) we are officially Trying To Get Pregnant rather than just trying our luck. And I have ditched my shitty thermometer (that has on some occasions measured me as hypothermic/clinically dead) and started fresh with Harry's other one.
> 
> Ho hum... off to die...

Aww DM im so sorry. I guess it didn't help that we all thought u were :(. fxd for next time xxx


----------



## banana1011

Hi Cobo! We're in Charlotte - Not sure where murphy is...coast, mountains? 

Man, this site is REALLY addicting. Why work when you can read about Cervical Mucus, Aunt Flow, hard nipples and obsessing over 2ww!


----------



## Cobo76

It is in the mountains. Very close to Tennesse and Georgia.

I know what ya mean about the obsessing. We are trying to take the natural approach to getting preggers. Since coming across this site though I find myself checkin CM and wanting to POAS. :loopy:


----------



## inkdchick

PetiteMoi said:


> Hello you lovely ladies out there!
> 
> I've met so many lovely girls on here but I'm starting to feel slightly old :huh: Is there anyone else around 30 who is TTC? Let's get together in our search for the :bfp:!
> 
> DH and I have only just starting TTC and now I'm soooo impatient waiting for my next ov date which is around 17 May = aaaages :hissy: But I'm soooo happy we've finally started trying!!
> 
> What about you? :coolio:

My DH and I have been trying for 14 months and are both in our 40's and have had tests which i might add we were really pleased with as we are in excellent health in that area.
this month i O on 18th july and and bd everyday and am now 5dpo and have been feeling sick, extremely tired, dizzy at times , peeing for england, sore nipples, gasy, backache mild headaches and am now getting really impatient knowing i have to wait soooooo loong to do a hpt but hopefully this is our month so dont give up relax and let it happen Baby dust to all us ladies over 30 :flower:


----------



## Cobo76

My DH and I have been trying for 14 months and are both in our 40's and have had tests which i might add we were really pleased with as we are in excellent health in that area.
this month i O on 18th july and and bd everyday and am now 5dpo and have been feeling sick, extremely tired, dizzy at times , peeing for england, sore nipples, gasy, backache mild headaches and am now getting really impatient knowing i have to wait soooooo loong to do a hpt but hopefully this is our month so dont give up relax and let it happen Baby dust to all us ladies over 30 :flower:[/QUOTE]

Welcome! Argh the dreaded TWW! Lol. Much baby dust to you! I hope you get your BFP!


----------



## Melsue129

banana1011 said:


> I caved - of course a BFN. I KNOW its too early. Why'd I waste that $$? Oh yeah...because I'm INSANE and can't take the suspense!

I feel for you Im hoping I can hold out.... The $$$ part is a killer though....uuugh... Thanks for the welcoming.. Woot Woot -- lol Glad to hear you got out of the NY rat race...lol... Sometimes people just fly thru the day and life in general... They need to slow down and smell the roses... Good luck with your next test :dust: I'm going to be anxiously waiting to take mine I think I have 11 days left until AF, we'll see how long I can hold out... :wacko:


----------



## DragonMummy

Girls get a good stock of internet cheapie tests - then the $$$ (or £££ in my case!!!) isn't such an issue as theyre only pennies. Then you can test whenever the fancy takes you!!!


----------



## crackle

Not posted on this thread for a while so :hi: to all the newbies!
One week into the tww, determined to wait another week before poas! (last cycle i was on 2 a day!) Absolutely no symptoms whatsoever - actually, i've never felt better!
Bad luck Dragonmummy, was following your progress on another thread and was convinced you were, nasty :witch:!


----------



## DragonMummy

God, me too crackle - but I am all geared up for next cycle! 

My other half doesn't seem to have the faintest idea how this works though!!! He said he doesnt want to worry about ovulation and we'll just go for it and see what happens. He was a bit baffled when I told him that I am only fertile for 3 days a month - he said er what about all those teenagers who just go out and get pregnant? I said well perhaps because they had unprotected sex on one of those fertile days? He cannot comprehend that we can't get pregnant on any day and I think he has an image of me phoning him while at work, demanding he comes home. I did tell him that stage is a good year or so away yet!!!!

And bless him, last cycle when I told him I was ovulating, he came home with chocolate, doughnuts and nurofen!!!


----------



## crackle

Ha Ha! Had a huge go at DH last week for not taking enough interest in the whole thing! Like yours he seems to think i'm lying about there being such a short time period where it's possible to get pregnant! Now he's bugging me cos he keeps asking how my temperature is every day (?!?). Saying that, I had 4 pos opk's in a row last week so made him :sex: for 6 days in a row - we've been together over 7 years and never done that before! Poor thing is shattered! And the last couple of times we did it I laughed because when he came he pushed inside me really hard - obviously trying to get it further up or something! :rofl: When (pma!) i do get pregnant he'll be relieved i reckon!


----------



## Lotti1978

Hi I'm 31 and TTC

Good to meet you all!!! xxxxx


----------



## Cobo76

Hi Lotti! Welcome! :hi:


----------



## DragonMummy

crackle said:


> Ha Ha! Had a huge go at DH last week for not taking enough interest in the whole thing! Like yours he seems to think i'm lying about there being such a short time period where it's possible to get pregnant! Now he's bugging me cos he keeps asking how my temperature is every day (?!?). Saying that, I had 4 pos opk's in a row last week so made him :sex: for 6 days in a row - we've been together over 7 years and never done that before! Poor thing is shattered! And the last couple of times we did it I laughed because when he came he pushed inside me really hard - obviously trying to get it further up or something! :rofl: When (pma!) i do get pregnant he'll be relieved i reckon!


Mine got it 5 times in a week on my ov week - he kept looking around for the Christmas tree!!! I think mine is being overly casual because A) he is secretly hoping it will take a while to save some money and B) if we're trying too hard he might look like a failure.

I told him I'm not going to tell him anything now and just jump on him! Crackle it sounds like your DH has been doing his homework, bless him!!! Mine seems to think I have a period then an egg just sits in my womb waiting to be fertilised until the next period comes along....


----------



## emsiee

DragonMummy said:


> God, me too crackle - but I am all geared up for next cycle!
> 
> My other half doesn't seem to have the faintest idea how this works though!!! He said he doesnt want to worry about ovulation and we'll just go for it and see what happens. He was a bit baffled when I told him that I am only fertile for 3 days a month - he said er what about all those teenagers who just go out and get pregnant? I said well perhaps because they had unprotected sex on one of those fertile days? He cannot comprehend that we can't get pregnant on any day and I think he has an image of me phoning him while at work, demanding he comes home. I did tell him that stage is a good year or so away yet!!!!
> 
> And bless him, last cycle when I told him I was ovulating, he came home with chocolate, doughnuts and nurofen!!!


LMAO!!!! bless him!!

Mine asks me all the time when o is... but you`d think after 10 months he would kinda get the idea by now??? lol Men!!!

Hi Lottie btw!


----------



## DragonMummy

PMSL - it's a basic 2 week pattern! How hard can it be?? Period, 2 weeks later ov, 2 weeks later period!!! Or BFP ideally!!!


Hi Lotti - welcome to our coven! xxx


----------



## Embovstar

my husband decided to tell me last night that this is all so not natural, temping, checking the mucous, opks etc but then in the next breath he's saying that it's good that I'm doing all that so that we know the best times..I can't help but feel like I'm pressurising him in to bd'ing and taking away the romance!! :cry:

I tell him that it's a good thing that we're only on cycle 2 then ;)

So, I've hidden the opks, my thermometer and will refrain from telling him that I've got EWCM and that we need to get jiggy NOW!!!! 

Nicola xx


----------



## snettyb

Men really are daft aren't they. When we were TTC DS2 my OH would have difficulty releasing the swimmers if i had given a slight indication that i was o'ing, so i just took my temps every morning and checked CP and for mucus and just :sex: when i felt the need. I told him nothing, not even when i was testing lol can u imagine the shock on his face when i told him we had a BFP, it was priceless.

Now that were TTC no.3 he doesn't want me temping etc, he wants to just let nature tale its course, but what he don't know is that i KNOW when i'm o'ing :haha:..........sucker :rofl: xxx


----------



## banana1011

Hey Ladies, Happy Weekend. :happydance:

Well, not so happy for me. Started nasty ol' :witch: showed today. My cycle was only 25 days and I had nasty symptoms starting a week ago (see Maybe Baby thread...not gonna bore you with the details). So, onto August. Can't wait to start :sex: again! I'm thinking of fun, creative ways to keep it saucy in the bedroom! There's only so many sexy lil' panties, lingerie, etc. you can wear to help :spermy: move along! I was sad when :witch: showed, but OK now.


----------



## DragonMummy

Nana I am all for a 25 day cycle - after any let down you don't have long to start again. My last one was 41 days!! With a bit of quick maths, a 25 day cycle means about 14 eggs a year to fertilise. A 41 day cycle is only 9 eggs per year :(


----------



## banana1011

Oh no! 41 days! I'm so sorry! Maybe they'll start shortening up here soon!!! Fingers X'd!!!!! 
:hug:


----------



## DragonMummy

Bloody hope so! Was my first proper cycle after BCP so I am sincerely hoping they start shrinking!!! A nice 24 day cycle will suit me. 41 I can handle when I am not TTC!!!


----------



## mossip

Hi im on cd45 and im sick of waiting for the :witch: to turn up. i've been a bit ratty for the past couple days and my chebs have been really sore so fxd it won't b long. As soon as she arrives i can start temping :)
xxx


----------



## becsparkel

Hi Ladies - I'm 31 in Oct and only just started ttc... after convincing DH it could take a while. It makes me laugh, I think he thought we would just decide and hey presto... out comes bambino!! 

I'm not making a big thing out of temping or cm checking as I think he would freak out a little, he's also of the opinion it should be a "natural" thing, boys!! Oh and he thinks I'm obviously naturally very fertile... maybe because of my big hips?!! LOL! The thing is, we've been using the withdrawl method for 3 years and no scares...which is a little odd... but who knows... PMA and all that.

DPO 3... the 2ww arghhh!

Good luck ladies x x x
:dust:


----------



## mossip

Welcome to bnb. Good luck getting your :bfp: xx


----------



## DragonMummy

Good luck Bec!


Moss I have never heard them called chebs before!!! How long you been trying now? What cycle you on? Are you fresh off BCP too?


----------



## mossip

We only decided about 3 weeks ago that we were going to try but i've havent took bcp since last december. Im not gonna fall that easy tho got at appointment for gyno in august so fxd they can sort me out lol. CHEBS is the way forward xxx


----------



## PetiteMoi

Hello lovely ladies!

Sorry I haven't been on here for ages, I've deliberately tried to stay off pregnancy stuff as it was all getting to me - all I could think of was trying to get pregnant and I didn't feel happy or excited about anything else. I have missed you all very much but I think I needed some time off it all...easy to say I suppose when I wasn't in my 2ww or anything...I bet I'll come on here more often for the coming weeks.

How is everyone?? DM - thanks for your lovely message hun! And sorry that the shitty witch got to you!!! Must be nice knowing that you'll start TTC 'for real' next month though!!!

I've started using OPK's this month but am a bit confused (naturally). I had a very weak line on Mon, Tue and Wed, then slightly stronger on Thu and yesterday it was nearly as strong as the control line, just slightly weaker. And then today, very weak again!! What does that mean?! That I didn't ov this month?! or that the 'nearly as strong' line meant that was it?

Hope you're all well - any exciting news since last time I was here?!

Welcome all new ones as well :hug:! xx


----------



## DragonMummy

YAY! Youre back! I pretty much guessed your reasons for staying away for a bit. We all get it, don't worry!!!

I had 2 "really strong but not quite as strong as the control line" lines and they conincided with my tem rise so I took them as positives. Gotta love the cheapies!


Yep we are officially TTC as of next week and I cannot WAIT! I can actually make some proper attempts at keeping the soup in the bowl instead of furtive shenanigans!!


----------



## PetiteMoi

DM - hahaha how nice not having to be secretive about it all, tbh I can't believe how you managed it lol. It's really nice to be back, I realised how much I've missed this thread now I came back on it! We'll see how my new strategy goes of trying not to be here as much - I'll soon be in my 2ww so I doubt anything will stop me from going on here a thousand times a day again!!

Sounds promising (for me!) that you probably ov'd even though the line was not as strong as the control line...I hope that was it yesterday...bd'd this am and I will force poor dh to it tomorrow morning again ;)

We've actually booked a skiing holiday in Feb - we decided that we can't live like I'm pregnant before I actually am, and we can cancel it and get everything back until quite late, apart from deposit which I'll gladly pay if I get pg! So we've got that to look forward to at least, should I not be pg before then...although I find it hard to look forward to it in a way as I hope we will not be able to go...because of pg!!

xx


----------



## DragonMummy

Haha!! Good on you! You can always transfer the deposit onto a holiday somewhere warm? We went to Majorca when I was 4 months preggers - was lovely!


----------



## noja

Hi PM :hi: Welcome back, I reackon we all need a break now and again but it's like to coming out to coffee with an old and dear friend again when we come back.


----------



## tateypot

Good to see you back PM. Hope you feeling ok about everything. 
AF is due for me on Wed/ Thurs. I am not going to test because it just gets me down when it is a BFN! I definitely feel that she is on her way - BAH!!!
Roll on next month....
I also took the slightly lighter line to mean that I has ov'd.


----------



## chix

Well.. the start of another cycle, back on CD3. I finally told my mum that we're TTC and she really helped me put it into perspective.. I was in such a state last month, temping and symptom spotting and letting my imagination run away with me. 

Her advice was to take a couple of holidays and distract myself. Maybe it's an old wives tale, but she said if I focus on it, it won't happen. And I've got a feeling she might be right.. her advice was to just let nature take its course and hope that I don't get pg til January. I was like "why january?" and she said because clever babies are carried through the summer!... okaaayyy?!

I'm going to try to take her advice.. up to a point! I'm going to wean myself off gradually.. no temps this month, but I might do a couple of OPKs. My cycles are relatively regular so even without temping I've got a good chance of hitting the fertile window.. but an OPK would just give me that little bit extra confidence. 

I'm going to book a weekend away too, just a b and b somewhere by the sea. And start some kind of non-baby-related project. See if I can fool my body into thinking I'm not bothered!

x


----------



## PetiteMoi

*noja* and *tateypot* - thanks :hugs: You're right Noja, it's a nice feeling to be back in this lovely, supportive group! how are you hun? Tateypot, fingers crossed the ugly witch doesn't show and you'll get a nice :bfp: this month!! Cool - I'll also take that nearly as dark line to mean I ov'd...fingers crossed!!! xx


----------



## PetiteMoi

*chix* - your mum is so right, we shouldn't spend all our time thinking and worrying about getting pregnant - we can't actually do much about it anyway (apart from bd'ing at exactly the right point!!). As long as we bd regularly we shouldn't think about it - but it's so difficult not to! I think it's a good idea to start a 'non baby' project and try to concentrate on that. Hubby and I just booked a skiing holiday with his family in Feb/March so I'm trying to look forward to that now. But it will take some time to trick my body into longing for skiing and not a baby!!!


----------



## noja

Doing good ta PM but BFN this month. Such is life. Chix, I'm liking your mum's outlook. Will start planning lots of romantic breaks away right now!!....ok, I really mean dirty weekends :rofl:


----------



## Natsters

I'm 33 and am TTC my first, now I feel old!!!

Would be great to chat to those of you who are in the same boat of TTC and are in their 30's.

All the best ladies

Nats xx

:thumbup:


----------



## mossip

Natsters said:


> I'm 33 and am TTC my first, now I feel old!!!
> 
> Would be great to chat to those of you who are in the same boat of TTC and are in their 30's.
> 
> All the best ladies
> 
> Nats xx
> 
> :thumbup:

:hi: and welcome xx


----------



## noja

Hi Natsters! I'm 34 and will be 35 in October, welcome to the mad house!:happydance:


----------



## crackle

Hi Natsters! I'm 33 and ttc #1 too! Plenty of us 'oldies' on here and loads of them have had their bfp's so we'll be fine!


----------



## DragonMummy

Hi Natsters - bonzer to meet you! Best of luck


Can't talk properly tonight, enraged by blow job insemination thread!!!


----------



## noja

????????????????


----------



## DragonMummy

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/165576-artificial-insemination-after-fellatio.html


I defy you not to turn purple with rage.


Either she's taking the piss or she's serious. Not sure which is worse...


----------



## PetiteMoi

Welcome Natsters! We're not actually old in here, just a bit more mature than all the babies (20 year olds) ;)


----------



## DragonMummy

or 14 in one thread that got closed down sharpish!!


----------



## PetiteMoi

DM - how do you actually FIND all these weird threads? lol


----------



## DragonMummy

They find me PM...


----------



## PetiteMoi

DragonMummy said:


> or 14 in one thread that got closed down sharpish!!

:nope: What's the world come to


----------



## noja

Think I'd just about kissed a boy for the first time when I was 14!! But in fairness teenage girls have a shit load of pressure to deal with now. They think it's expected of them and you get some old fashioned wee git who thinks it'll be a great way of getting a free council house and persuades little girlie to do his bidding!


----------



## DragonMummy

not even getting myself started on this topic!!!


----------



## noja

Tee Hee, I'd love you to get started just to see more of your phrases!!:devil:


----------



## PetiteMoi

noja said:


> Think I'd just about kissed a boy for the first time when I was 14!! But in fairness teenage girls have a shit load of pressure to deal with now. They think it's expected of them and you get some old fashioned wee git who thinks it'll be a great way of getting a free council house and persuades little girlie to do his bidding!

:ignore:


----------



## noja

Have I said something offensive-so sorry if I have, not meaning to be mean, just feel for all the young girliies out there, guess this not the forum for that though, sorry!


----------



## PetiteMoi

noja said:


> Have I said something offensive-so sorry if I have, not meaning to be mean, just feel for all the young girliies out there, guess this not the forum for that though, sorry!

Oh sorry if my 'ignore' smilie was confusing - I just meant I don't even want to think about it I think it's so irritating. I was definitely not offended hun! Just completely agreeing with what you're saying - it's cr*p!!! xx


----------



## noja

oh feeling really bad now, didn't mean that as a slight on all those in that position, I have no such issues just have seen someone I know being taken advantage of in that way. 
humble grovelling noises to anyone I may have offended .....


----------



## noja

Phew!! Will stick to comments on TTC from now on!!! :dohh:


----------



## PetiteMoi

noja said:


> oh feeling really bad now, didn't mean that as a slight on all those in that position, I have no such issues just have seen someone I know being taken advantage of in that way.
> humble grovelling noises to anyone I may have offended .....

I don't think anyone was offended sweetie, and we're all mature enough to know you didn't mean that's the case for everyone and we know these cases DO exist and it's quite worrying (my dh's cousin's daughter is a prime example of what you just described!). No worries, we can discuss more than just ttc issues in here :) xx


----------



## PetiteMoi

How's everyone today?? xx


----------



## DragonMummy

Nah I wasn't offended Noja - I was with PM - couldn't possibly comment or I would go off on a steaming rant!!!


I'm tremendous thanks PM. Just finished work, payday tomorrow.... what more could I want? Tomorrow off? Ok!!! Bah, still got one more day of work this week...


----------



## PetiteMoi

DM -one more day, you can do it girl! How long are you off for after that? I'm sitting here wondering what the h*** I'm doing on bnb...I told myself only to go on here occasionally, not every day!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DragonMummy

you're only here to talk to us! That's different....

I do 3 on 4 off, although I start a new shift pattern in 7 weeks with some night shifts as well but I get a lot more money for the same hours. YAY!!!


----------



## PetiteMoi

DM - more money's good! Sounds quite nice what you're doing now tho - 4 days off!!

Well, it doesn't make me think less about babymaking does it...I'll just have to resign to the fact that I need to be here. I can't just leave this place now I got to know so many lovely people!


----------



## DragonMummy

I love 3 days a week but once #2 is here then I am going down to 2 days.


----------



## katstar

Hey ladies. How are you all today. 

Well i need some PMA. And i new body i think. :shrug::help:

Well i have read many times about women not knowing what their bodies are playing at and each time i always think poor woman and that i am so lucky to have a regular cycle and the same LP each month. 

Well not any more. My normal cycle is 25 day with LP of 14. Last month i had 24 day cycle and LP was 13. 

Well now i am 10/11 dpo and i have had some very light brown spotting (only noticed it when checking CP/not there now but it may come back) I have never had spotting before and don't get pre AF spotting either. Its usually red straight away. I don't have any cramps just a pinching feeling.

I have no idea what this spotting is. I do hope its implantation but i am not getting my hopes up as i had a :bfn: yesterday. 

If it is AF comming then my body is playing very naughty tricks on me :( :dohh:

What do you think ladies???? Wait to see if AF shows and if not test again thursday??

Anyone else had spotting early days before AF due??


----------



## tateypot

I had something similar last month. I thought my period had started and then everything stopped. I secretly hoped that it was implantation bleeding as this had never happened before, but then AF got me in the night (which I hate). Hope it is implantation bleeding for you!


----------



## katstar

thanks for your reply hun. X


----------



## DragonMummy

no idea katstar - my cycle is too bonkers to have any basis for comparison! Hope its something good though!! xxxx


----------



## Melsue129

katstar said:


> Hey ladies. How are you all today.
> 
> Well i need some PMA. And i new body i think. :shrug::help:
> 
> Well i have read many times about women not knowing what their bodies are playing at and each time i always think poor woman and that i am so lucky to have a regular cycle and the same LP each month.
> 
> Well not any more. My normal cycle is 25 day with LP of 14. Last month i had 24 day cycle and LP was 13.
> 
> Well now i am 10/11 dpo and i have had some very light brown spotting (only noticed it when checking CP/not there now but it may come back) I have never had spotting before and don't get pre AF spotting either. Its usually red straight away. I don't have any cramps just a pinching feeling.
> 
> I have no idea what this spotting is. I do hope its implantation but i am not getting my hopes up as i had a :bfn: yesterday.
> 
> If it is AF comming then my body is playing very naughty tricks on me :( :dohh:
> 
> What do you think ladies???? Wait to see if AF shows and if not test again thursday??
> 
> Anyone else had spotting early days before AF due??

Okay I had spotting on Sunday, brown and it was only once that day... sooo Im not so sure what the deal was... could be implantation bleeding from what some say... I hope it is!! and I hope for you too... I was only around 7dpo so its cutting it close for me but you may be onto something!!!! When is AF due?? Mine is due next Monday the 3rd.... When did you start testing?? :dust:


----------



## MissChris

Hi All!

I'm 35 and ttc #1. Currently 3dpo, and already going INSANE (some might say it's a short trip for me...ha) with the symptom spotting. Right now, I keep thinking that my left bb is getting sore...but it could be because the dog stepped on it...or that the more I push on it, the more it hurts. No tellin'. 

Hope you all are having a wonderful weekend!

Chris


----------



## becsparkel

Hi Chris - welcome!! I know exactly how you feel... and symptom spotting is a nightmare. I'm ttc #1 and I'm 11dpo but I don't think it's gonna happen this month, the only possible signs I have are being bloated and having an urge to bake cakes... not sure if the baking cakes one is an early pregnancy symptom or a symptom of my urge to eat cakes!

Good luck x


----------



## DragonMummy

pmsl @ bec - I get that urge a lot too!!!


Welcome Chris!


----------



## BabyDancer34

Hi!
Also going mad here - 8 DPO and have alot of 'symptoms':
Feeling sick
crampy (like AF about to come but not due until Thurs earliest)
Headache
Tired
Spotting

I'm going to do my first test on Tues 10 DPO but I know it may be too early. Perhaps I'm just a hyperchondriac??!!


----------



## modo

Hi girls! :wave:

My name is Maria and I am turning 30 soon. My husband and I have started TTC on Saturday. 

I was using implanon for 2.5 years when I got it removed on 25th June. I liked implanon as BC I couldn't forget to take it and I didn't have the side effects a lot of people have. I still got a "period" every month around the same time and didn't have the continuous bleed. I was on this "period" (I don't know what to call it fake period?) when I got it removed. 

Since I have had implanon removed I have had a real AF on the 23 July (same date I was getting my "periods" on implanon) and we started TTC on the 1st August (BUPA would not cover a childbirth where a baby was conceived before this date). 

Sorry I went on for ages! Really nice to meet you all!:happydance:


----------



## snettyb

Misschris- i am also 3 dpo and the TWW is a total nightmare!! I don't drive myself crazy symptom spotting (or try not to) because all 3 of my pregnancy's, i have had ZERO symptoms until about 5 and a half weeks when i start throwing my guts up :blush:

I say i'm 3dpo, i should be if i was to have a regular cycle and judging by my CM i am 3dpo but we'll see :thumbup: xx


----------



## Patience1

I am 31 going on 32 and it is my second husband I am on and first ttc. Glad I waited for the right guy, just hoping it isn't tooo late. Going for Pelvic Sonogram tomoorrow because we have been trying for a while. You are not alone!

Good luck on you BFP!


----------



## mossip

Omg i've just realised that im not gonna b on here for like a whole week.
We're off to Southampton to visit OH's family and they don't no that we're ttc. i was thinking bout nicking the laptop but they might c wot i've been on :rofl:.
I think there shud b a mobile version so i don't miss out on too much :rofl:.

I hope you's all have a fab week and if your Testing i hope u get your :bfp:.
:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:
to u all
Take Care xxxx


----------



## MRSPNJ

WOOO HOO! A place for me! lol

Hello Ladies! My name is Marie and I'm new to this site. DH and I have been TTC since March. We had a m/c in April and trying to get back on track! AF has been giving me a time as she's decided to shorten drastically from 28 days to 22 days. I'm hoping she's just getting herself back together, I ovulate early enough for a decent LP, but I still can't help but wonder. On B vitamins and schedule to talk to my doc later this month. I also said this month I was chillin' out with the boards--but this site is just so warm it's infectious! I'll lurk-maybe post, but this is going to be a stress free TTC month for me! HA!

Let's face it, I'll be POAS in 20 days....like a fiend!


----------



## genies girl

Welcome Marie!

Count me in im nearly 30! ttc for a while and need a place to chat xx


----------



## Melsue129

Hey Welcome Newbies.....:flower: !!! Symptom spotting sucks and it was quick stressful for me I know how you feel... The waits for O and AF blow too... Just hang in there and enjoy all of the :sex:... :happydance:

Katstar - wondering if you tested after all of your spotting that was happening....

Dragonmummy - how are you doing??

I just got off the 2ww - the :witch: showed up right on time today -- :cry: - I was hoping this was our month but i guess not... :growlmad: - I had all of that weird spotting for about 4-5 days before and then BAM... Anyways... I started temping this month - 6am everyday so Im hoping to keep a good eye on my cycle this month - if it happens this month then I will be testing on our 1st year anniversary and that would make for a great story - we'll have to wait and see.... Sooo back on the 2ww for the big O... fun fun... 

Okay any ladies from the USA know if they sell PreSeed at CVS Pharmacies... Or does anyone know how fast I can get it shipped thru the mail if I do it over the web???

:dust: to all..... Keep posting and keeping us updated... Hope we all get :bfp: real soon!!!! :baby:


----------



## quail

hi all well im on 3dpo and my temps seem very low so not holding out much hope but will keep my fxd.xxx


----------



## DragonMummy

Still got 25 days til ovulation...




















getting bored now......


----------



## Melsue129

what a wait... Im sure you little one keeps you busy right??? :dust:


----------



## jaybee

I've just turned 30 and been ttc for about 18 months ish. feel like i have left it too late!! :shrug:


----------



## DragonMummy

Melsue129 said:


> what a wait... Im sure you little one keeps you busy right??? :dust:

Yeah but I can't pee on him!!! :rofl:


----------



## rani36

Hi im 36 and ttc for the last 8yrs or so,i dont think its gonna happen now,i just need to get that in my brain and come to terms with it.hope all you ladies get your bfps sooner rather than later.


----------



## Cobo76

DragonMummy said:


> Melsue129 said:
> 
> 
> what a wait... Im sure you little one keeps you busy right??? :dust:
> 
> Yeah but I can't pee on him!!! :rofl:Click to expand...

PMSL! OMG that is hilarious.


----------



## emsiee

rani36 said:


> Hi im 36 and ttc for the last 8yrs or so,i dont think its gonna happen now,i just need to get that in my brain and come to terms with it.hope all you ladies get your bfps sooner rather than later.

Hi rani36,

Hope it happens for you very soon....


----------



## MRSPNJ

Melsue129 said:


> Okay any ladies from the USA know if they sell PreSeed at CVS Pharmacies... Or does anyone know how fast I can get it shipped thru the mail if I do it over the web???
> 
> :dust: to all..... Keep posting and keeping us updated... Hope we all get :bfp: real soon!!!! :baby:


I haven't seen it in CVS (sigh there is one right down the street, they know me well.) CVS sells another brand that claims to be sperm safe. I haven't tired either one.

Hope this helps! If you go to the preseed site they have an area where you can search by state stores that sell it retail. (Sorry I didn't make note if you are in the u.s. or not before responding) if not, there's always ebay too I feel like when i order off of ebay I receive things quicker vs. going through the manufacturer.


----------



## Natnee

I am 33 and just started TTC on No 1.


----------



## BabyDancer34

Natnee said:


> I am 33 and just started TTC on No 1.

34 and just started on #1...........


----------



## katstar

hi ladies. 29 in 5 days. Got my :bfp: yesterday. :happydance: and all you other ladies aged 30 and 33. No way on this earth have you left it too late. Just give your bodies time to become natural and regular again. You will be fine. :hugs: x


----------



## MissChris

Thanks for the welcome, ladies!

Being on here with y'all definitely makes being on this journey a little easier! None of my close friends or sisters are ttc right now, so I've tried to keep my ttc obsessions to myself (they got tired of analyzing my OPKs pretty quickly!), so it feels great to be able chat about everything with you girls!

Have a great one!


----------



## Melsue129

DragonMummy said:


> Melsue129 said:
> 
> 
> what a wait... Im sure you little one keeps you busy right??? :dust:
> 
> Yeah but I can't pee on him!!! :rofl:Click to expand...

HAHAHAHAHAHA :rofl: Hiliarious... I soooo needed that laugh... Thanks!!!! My DH even looked at me and said "what?" I followed up with Oh Honey, nothin... giggle, giggle.. He's looking at me weird.. lol


----------



## Melsue129

MRSPNJ said:


> Melsue129 said:
> 
> 
> Okay any ladies from the USA know if they sell PreSeed at CVS Pharmacies... Or does anyone know how fast I can get it shipped thru the mail if I do it over the web???
> 
> :dust: to all..... Keep posting and keeping us updated... Hope we all get :bfp: real soon!!!! :baby:
> 
> 
> I haven't seen it in CVS (sigh there is one right down the street, they know me well.) CVS sells another brand that claims to be sperm safe. I haven't tired either one.
> 
> Hope this helps! If you go to the preseed site they have an area where you can search by state stores that sell it retail. (Sorry I didn't make note if you are in the u.s. or not before responding) if not, there's always ebay too I feel like when i order off of ebay I receive things quicker vs. going through the manufacturer.Click to expand...

MRSPNJ - thanks I am in the USA Massachusetts... So I'll check out the website... Im going to CVS tomorrow afterwork so I'm going to double check there too!!! Thanks.. :flower:


----------



## Melsue129

Okay I've gone post happy!!!!! I had to catch up and read everything else I missed today.... lol.. :hugs:

Katstar - AWESOME :bfp: :yipee: you said 29 in 5 days ????? what does that mean...? :dohh:

Welcome all of the new girls, this is the place to be... PMA, PMA...


----------



## ponymomma

Good Morning Ladies,

Was an avid B & B'er, but had to take a little time off. Have missed you girls:flower:!! Cycle day 12 here, but not holding out much hope as we were WAY too busy this month to DTD at the right time. Oh, well. 

Dragon- Missed your wonderful phrases. Still hangin' in there? How has that beautiful little boy been enjoying the summer? Gave my little one his first buzz cut. Cried and cried and cried. It's like he went from almost three to almost 6 in 10 minutes. Definitely need to start it all over w/ another little one.


----------



## quail

hi all well im 4dpo and symptom spotting like mad but i havent got any symptoms,lol im really nervous this month as i feel time is running out.xx


----------



## DragonMummy

katstar said:


> hi ladies. 29 in 5 days. Got my :bfp: yesterday. :happydance: and all you other ladies aged 30 and 33. No way on this earth have you left it too late. Just give your bodies time to become natural and regular again. You will be fine. :hugs: x



YAAAAAAAY!!! Well done you hun!!! :wohoo:


----------



## saffy1978

quail said:


> hi all well im 4dpo and symptom spotting like mad but i havent got any symptoms,lol im really nervous this month as i feel time is running out.xx

Hi Quail. I'm 31 in October. How old are you (if you don't mind me asking), and when is your af due?? xx I'm due 14th August.


----------



## quail

ttcsaffy said:


> quail said:
> 
> 
> hi all well im 4dpo and symptom spotting like mad but i havent got any symptoms,lol im really nervous this month as i feel time is running out.xx
> 
> Hi Quail. I'm 31 in October. How old are you (if you don't mind me asking), and when is your af due?? xx I'm due 14th August.Click to expand...

hi ttcsaffy im 35 and im due af on the 11th,when are you testing?.xxx


----------



## saffy1978

quail said:


> ttcsaffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quail said:
> 
> 
> hi all well im 4dpo and symptom spotting like mad but i havent got any symptoms,lol im really nervous this month as i feel time is running out.xx
> 
> Hi Quail. I'm 31 in October. How old are you (if you don't mind me asking), and when is your af due?? xx I'm due 14th August.Click to expand...
> 
> hi ttcsaffy im 35 and im due af on the 11th,when are you testing?.xxxClick to expand...

Well I've got a loads of 10miu IC's coming in the post tomorrow (25 of them!), so to satisfy my POAC addiction, I'm prob gonna start testing tomorrow and up until period is due... so for the next 10 days!! :rofl: .. what about you?? I'm already starting to symptom spot. I feel like crap and my glands are swollen in my throat. :(


----------



## quail

ttcsaffy said:


> quail said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcsaffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quail said:
> 
> 
> hi all well im 4dpo and symptom spotting like mad but i havent got any symptoms,lol im really nervous this month as i feel time is running out.xx
> 
> Hi Quail. I'm 31 in October. How old are you (if you don't mind me asking), and when is your af due?? xx I'm due 14th August.Click to expand...
> 
> hi ttcsaffy im 35 and im due af on the 11th,when are you testing?.xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Well I've got a loads of 10miu IC's coming in the post tomorrow (25 of them!), so to satisfy my POAC addiction, I'm prob gonna start testing tomorrow and up until period is due... so for the next 10 days!! :rofl: .. what about you?? I'm already starting to symptom spot. I feel like crap and my glands are swollen in my throat. :(Click to expand...

yeah ive just received 25 hpt and 25 opks so i too am testing everyday up until af how many dpo are you?


----------



## saffy1978

quail said:


> ttcsaffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quail said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcsaffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quail said:
> 
> 
> hi all well im 4dpo and symptom spotting like mad but i havent got any symptoms,lol im really nervous this month as i feel time is running out.xx
> 
> Hi Quail. I'm 31 in October. How old are you (if you don't mind me asking), and when is your af due?? xx I'm due 14th August.Click to expand...
> 
> hi ttcsaffy im 35 and im due af on the 11th,when are you testing?.xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Well I've got a loads of 10miu IC's coming in the post tomorrow (25 of them!), so to satisfy my POAC addiction, I'm prob gonna start testing tomorrow and up until period is due... so for the next 10 days!! :rofl: .. what about you?? I'm already starting to symptom spot. I feel like crap and my glands are swollen in my throat. :(Click to expand...
> 
> yeah ive just received 25 hpt and 25 opks so i too am testing everyday up until af how many dpo are you?Click to expand...

I'm not quite sure when I ovulated. I tried opk's for the first time this month and couldn't quite get the hang of it. Had faint lines early last week then darker towards Friday, then I gave up because I only had 7 in the pack... But I think I ov'd some time at the end of last week. So I reckon about 4dpo.


----------



## quail

ttcsaffy said:


> quail said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcsaffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quail said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcsaffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quail said:
> 
> 
> hi all well im 4dpo and symptom spotting like mad but i havent got any symptoms,lol im really nervous this month as i feel time is running out.xx
> 
> Hi Quail. I'm 31 in October. How old are you (if you don't mind me asking), and when is your af due?? xx I'm due 14th August.Click to expand...
> 
> hi ttcsaffy im 35 and im due af on the 11th,when are you testing?.xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Well I've got a loads of 10miu IC's coming in the post tomorrow (25 of them!), so to satisfy my POAC addiction, I'm prob gonna start testing tomorrow and up until period is due... so for the next 10 days!! :rofl: .. what about you?? I'm already starting to symptom spot. I feel like crap and my glands are swollen in my throat. :(Click to expand...
> 
> yeah ive just received 25 hpt and 25 opks so i too am testing everyday up until af how many dpo are you?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not quite sure when I ovulated. I tried opk's for the first time this month and couldn't quite get the hang of it. Had faint lines early last week then darker towards Friday, then I gave up because I only had 7 in the pack... But I think I ov'd some time at the end of last week. So I reckon about 4dpo.Click to expand...

oooh exiciting im 4dpo too though i only have a 10 day lp so im taking b-vits to hopefully increase it,let me know if you have any lines fxd.xxx


----------



## quail

hey ttcsaffy what day is your bithday as mines in october on te 11th.xx


----------



## saffy1978

quail said:


> hey ttcsaffy what day is your bithday as mines in october on te 11th.xx

October 25th. xx


----------



## mrphyemma

Hi Ladies,

Would you mind if I joined you? I'm Emma, 36, married to Marc, 36 also and we have 2 boys aged 14 and 11 and a little girl aged 6. We thought our family was complete until I got major major broodiness early this year. WE decided to have a go at ttc our 4th and final child in February and unfortunately still no joy.
I am starting to get a little alarmed and am constantly blaming my age. I really first had a peek on here to be nosey and kind of see how many older ladies get their BFP. Is there a good success rate? I guess I'm looking for a small glimmer of hope.

Looking forward to chatting with you all and good luck for this cycle xxx


----------



## DragonMummy

Hi Emma, nice to meet you - best of luck! Youre more than welcome here...



Unwanted news my end, Harry is now on Tamiflu. He's been displaying symptoms of Pig Flu this afternoon so we've got him on it as a precaution. BLOODY nightmare that was though!

Phoned Pandemic line answered full health questionnaire - told to call NSH Direct (despite me later being told theyshould have prescribed him then and there)

Phoned NHS direct - answered full health questionnaire. WAs told someone would call back


Nurse called back - answered full health questionnaire. told to call out of hours GP.

Phoned Thamesdoc - answered sodding health questionnaire. Am told GP will call back.

GP calls back. Answer poxy health questionnaire. Am told we need tamiflu and on call local GP will call back to arrange collection

On Call GP calls back. Answered ANOTHER fecking health questionnaire - all the same questions, all the same bloody answers. Told to go and collect Tamiflu from local hospital.

Go to hospital - ASKED THE SAME BLOODY QUESTIONS and given meds.

Lesson to be learned here people - just go to your poxy hospital!!!


----------



## Melsue129

Oh no that's one huge ordeal to get help for your lil guy.. I hope you now have what you need and hopefully he will feel better soon..... :hugs:


----------



## DragonMummy

We got the Tamiflu - had to go out at midnight to pick it up. And naturally when he got up this morning he was fine.....


----------



## mrphyemma

Oh that is so blooming typical!

Kids worry you to death sometimes! Hope he is ok. So far we have been lucky in avoiding the whole swine flu debacle.


----------



## DragonMummy

He's ok. Flatly refusing to get dressed today so he's running around in the nud. I don't mind though - it's nice for him to be nekkid!


----------



## Melsue129

Ahahaha.... Kids just love to be naked... I think my DH was one of those kids.....:headspin:

Glad the lil one is back to his ol self.... :hugs:


----------



## PetiteMoi

Hello girls

Sorry I haven't been here for absolutely aaaages. I've purposely tried to stay away from baby forums as it's made me too obsessed with it all. Trying to relax a bit and not think about it - which is sooooo much easier said than done...

How are we all doing??? Any news??

I should be ov'ing or just have been ov'ing or something (also trying to stop thinking too much about that) and have just started to symptom spot even though I've told myself not to...it's so difficult!!

Hope you're all well...DM - how are you hun??
xx


----------



## DragonMummy

Hi PM!! Tremendous thanks, excepting absent witch, no :bfp: and an anching fanjita!!! You? Did wonder where this thread had gone...


----------



## ardum

Can I join this thread? :happydance:

I'm 29 and first time TTC. :winkwink:


----------



## DragonMummy

Yes you may Ardum!


----------



## Melsue129

Hi PetiteMoi - are you in the 2ww? I feel overwhelmed and bummed everytime a month goes by with no beanie too.. It really does suck but we have to believe that when its our time its our time and just keep up the PMA and have fun in the meantime.. I wish the best for you :dust: wishing you a lil beanie at the end of the month...

I am at 11DPO today and trying not to symptom spot.. Also been having some poison ivy issues - like it is all over my body and went to the ER - dr gave me a script for Prednisone but said not to take it until I get my period.. So Im actually going thru an itchy/scratchy torture and I hope Im doing it for a good reason - a :bfp: at the end of the month - we'll just have to wait and see I guess... 

DM - how are you?? Did the :witch: get u? Total bummer if she did... Keep trying and keep your head up... At least you get to pee on more stuff this month!!!!! :rofl:

Hope everyone else is doing good!!! :dust:


----------



## DragonMummy

Nope still witch free fx'd but am cramping a bit again now so maybe she's on her way...


----------



## PetiteMoi

*DM* - ah absent witch, great! No :bfp: not so great! When was she due?? Keeping my fingers x'd hun!!! x

*Melsue* - I THINK I'm in the 2ww :) Trying not to pay attention to dates and days in an attempt to stop obessing and start symptom spotting. Poison ivy issues?? What's that?? Sounds horrible! But if it could be a pg symptom then we love it haha.

I had problems with strange spotting as some of you might recall...they started a week after ov and went on for 10 days before normal af came on. So I went to GP, she sent me to have an ultrasound and now I'm waiting for the results. US-woman said she could see I had some 'free fluid in my ovaries' which MIGHT mean that I COULD have ovulated as apparently the 'follicles' burts when the egg drops and creates fluid, but she couldn't say for sure (very helpful hey?!)...apart from that she couldn't say anything as that's my doctor's responsibility apparently. So just waiting impatiently now and expecting to start spotting on Tuesday or Wednesday next week if it follows the pattern. Joy.


----------



## Melsue129

DM - Well I hope the :witch: stays away and you get that :bfp: 

Petite - I forget some people are from other countries on this site.. :haha: In the US there are some plants (poison ivy or poison oak) that have oils on the leaves that if you touch them the oils stick to you and you get this horrible itchy rash that stays for weeks and the more you itch it the more it could spread. Apparently Im allergic to it and the only real good way to get rid of it quick for me is by taking steriod pills which the dr wont let me take until the :witch: shows up.. So its just a waiting game... for the :witch: or a :bfp: - you know which one I want right??!!!! :dohh: But i do want this stinkin rash to go away too... :cry:


----------



## PetiteMoi

*Melsue* - sounds like a nightmare!! I hope you get some proper help after your :bfp: this month ;)


----------



## DragonMummy

Can't you use a steroid cream like hydrocortezone?


----------



## Melsue129

DM they said i could but it would help with the itchiness but keep the rash moist when I need to really dry it out... Uuuuuugh... It such a pain in the butt thats for sure..


----------



## meldmac

Hi ladies...I'm 34 and have been ttc since my first angel grew his wings 2 months ago. Hope you don't mind me joining you. I'm between 6-10 dpo right now not sure exactly as I don't think my cycles have quite got back to normal yet.


----------



## Megg33k

I'm not post-29... but I'm almost 29 and feel old anyway! Does that count? If it helps, I'll be 29 on Feb 25. So close it literally hurts! LOL


----------



## Caterpiller

I'm 35 - does I still qualify? Cycle six here - one week from ovulation and desperate to get through the first 2ww so I can symptom spot like a nutter in the second.

Sorry about the Poison Ivy Melsue129 - not a nice experience


----------



## lnic1970

Hi all, just new to this site yesterday, think it will be my lifeline...
I will be 39 in 3 days & have just decided to ttc my 3rd but 1st for my OH who is 31, I already have 2 girls of 19 & 12.
Am very excited but also very scared that BFP will take forever to happen if at all..
Good luck to everyone, will be nice to keep in touch with others in the same boat x


----------



## Melsue129

Welcome Meldmac (I know you... heee hee :hugs), Megg33k, Caterpiller and Inic... Hope everyone gets their :bfp: real soon... Ive been spotting the last 3 or 4 days, so it looks like Im out but AF hasnt showed full on yet. soooooo ???????? :dust: to alll.....


----------



## meldmac

Welcome to Megg33k, Caterpiller and Inic1970. Hope you all enjoy it here the ladies are wonderful! :hugs:

Melsue: :lol: we seem to frequent the same threads! Glad to see you here! :hugs: Ohhh give that :witch: a good kick in the butt and send her packing. 

Hope to see some :bfp: soon!

I've been feeling quite nauseous today and having a bit of pain in my pelvic area, hope it's a good sign!

:dust: to you all!

Now I'm going to go have some jelly bellies!!


----------



## Mrs M.

hi, i'm 30 and ttc our first. good luck to everyone x


----------



## ZoeZo

I'm 33 and TTC #1 :)


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Hi I just turned 31 in August and have been TTc for approx 22 months now. The :witch: got me on Saturday so Im out again this month. 

Ive had all the blood tests done (all ok) and DH has had his :spermy: tested and all above average so dont know what the problem is - Age maybe....

I probably should have started a long time ago - but then I wouldnt of been away travelling and doing stuff.... Mind you when I think about it if I had tried when I was younger i'd have a ten year old by now.... that would be very weird! 

Anyway I'm on a mission this month - just got preseed, softcups, OPK's and Preg tests in post so roll on Ov day (13 days away approx). 

Good luck to us all - we are not old ..... still a good 10 years left in us! Thats 10 babies.... :) :baby: :baby: :baby: :baby: :baby: :baby: :baby: :baby: :baby: :baby:


----------



## PetiteMoi

Hi girls! Not sure how many of you still chec this thread but just wanted to drop by to say I got my :BFP: last week!!! Yes I'm PREGNANT :-D Still hasn't sunk in yet. I wish you all the best of luck and spreading some baby dust in here. XXX


----------



## Melsue129

Hi PetiteMoi - I got my :bfp: on Sept 23rd... Sooo exciting.. We tried for 7 months it felt like sooo long but it really isnt I guess....

Girls I hope everyone is doing well and keep trying it will happen!!!!!! Sending lots of :dust:


----------



## MrsH1980

Hey ladies - I am 30 next August and TTC for #1...if the comments that I get are anything to go by my uterus is on its last legs! First I bloody knew about it!!

Couldn't have started any earlier...only just got my husband potty trained.....

Mega Babydust to us OLD GALS x x


----------



## Sunshine12

Hi, Im new to here so hope you dont mind me posting. We have just decided to try for #1 and Im 36 and now after reading this feeling extremely old! Just never been ready until now although now panicking that I should have bitten the bullet a few years back!! Congratulations to all that are trying or already pregnant! xx


----------



## Temg

Hi everyone, Can I join also?

We've been waiting to try and we are now throwing out the contraception and boarding the TTC train. I've been charting and testing with OPK's for about 6 months after having a Mirena Coil removed and it has really helped pinpoint when I ovulate so hopefully that will help and of course taking folic acid.

We are trying for number 3 and I"ve had 4 m/c in the past (2 before Ds, 2 before DD)

WE purposely avoid ovulation this month because I was getting bilateral ovulation pains and I have conceived fraternal twins before and there is a strong family history. (I know they were fraternal because I miscarried twin 1 at 7.5 weeks and twin 2 at 8.5 weeks).

I've been admitted to hospital with hyperemesis on all of my pregnancies, I lost 3.5 stone while pregnant with DS and was hospitalised for 22 weeks.....fun times! The twin pregnancy was far worse on the sickness scale!

Anyway, that's my story, and hopefully won't be on this board too long (as much as I'm sure you are all wonderful)

:dust:


----------



## lumpybumpy

Hi Everyone, I'm also feeling old!! I'm 37 ttc#2 for over 18 months during which time I've had 3 mc and an ectopic. I'm going to test tommorrow but not feeling too hopful as don't in the slightest bit feel pregnant, thought AF was coming yesterday from the cramps but they've gone and there is no sign of her! Good luck to everyone and lots of Baby Dust!


----------



## TaeBoMama

MrsH1980 said:


> Hey ladies - I am 30 next August and TTC for #1...if the comments that I get are anything to go by my uterus is on its last legs! First I bloody knew about it!!
> 
> 
> 
> Mega Babydust to us OLD GALS x x

_*"Couldn't have started any earlier...only just got my husband potty trained....."*_
Oh Man, that's funny.:laugh2:


----------



## mossip

Congrats to the ladies with their bfp's. So pleased for u's xxx


----------



## stacyt0

hi im 30 since october TTC my 5th, so excited my youngest is 4.


----------



## Melsue129

Good luck Stacyt0!!! 5 wow! You've been busy... You should have some great advise for some ladies that are TTC'g.... Did you have a difficult time for any of your pregnancies or while you were trying?? Any good advice for a prego thats half way thru her 1st pregnancy???


----------

